# Sticky  Any nice Vintage Tissot out there?



## mcdavid

Just followed up the thread about nice pic for Tissot, but this time is wholly dedicated to the Vintage ones.

Here is my ex-Seastar, no longer with me anymore but still keep the pics of it. It's probably from the 1960s and around 35mm excluding the crown. Very classical but elegant for wearing with a suit.


----------



## Luckyboyee777

That is a very classy watch. Where could I find this watch for sale?


----------



## mcdavid

Luckyboyee777 said:


> That is a very classy watch. Where could I find this watch for sale?


These watches, you could find in your local vintage shops, but the easiest way is to go to Ebay as I also bought this watch from it. Hope you can find one.


----------



## nhienlao

Very beautiful watch, David. 
Here is mine, an Art Deco circa around 1937-1939, app. 7 decades ago but still in quite stunning condition. It's also now gone for another watch but still miss it. Watch is around 24mm without crown.


----------



## Erpardo

I hope you like this one, is not very comun, found it in México City a year ago, and it cost me, included the service: 300 dolars (+ or -)


----------



## Erpardo

As you see, is 24 hs.
I have a few others, I'll put them in a moment


----------



## nhienlao

Erpardo said:


> I hope you like this one, is not very comun, found it in México City a year ago, and it cost me, included the service: 300 dolars (+ or -)


Very nice watch, you should ge the crystal polished, make it much better. Wait to see your other vintage Tissot


----------



## Erpardo

I'm sending you 2 T-12, I love those watches, with the Galeon back (not the square).







It has a simple back.







But I include a quartz chrono just becouse it was a gift about 8 years ago, and it's pretty good a Daytona similar.







One of the UFO look that I have.


----------



## nhienlao

Is that all, anymore vintage ones? Considering a history of more than 150 years, it's quite surprised not to see many vintage Tissot.


----------



## Eeeb

A lot of vintage collectors hang out in the Vintage forum... I'm getting set up to photograph my collection. I'll post the Tissots!!


----------



## fleabag

I bought this one this week. Made 1954:

http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605668.html

And this 14CT non-goer I picked up for practically nothing:

http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605685.html

Can't see the movement number on the second one but I would expect it is 1940's. I may cough up the necessary to get this one going. A watchmaker told me today that it would be worth getting going.


----------



## Eeeb

fleabag said:


> I bought this one this week. Made 1954:
> 
> http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605668.html
> 
> And this 14CT non-goer I picked up for practically nothing:
> 
> http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605685.html
> 
> Can't see the movement number on the second one but I would expect it is 1940's. I may cough up the necessary to get this one going. A watchmaker told me today that it would be worth getting going.


The first one looks like an Asian redial (sorry, that's what I thought when I saw it) ... the second is quite a beauty!


----------



## Erpardo

I hope you like this 2







from late 60s, early 70s.







The carrousel is crome and SS.







The navigator has a lot of dials, but, this one is mine.







In the 70s Tissot was sale whith Omega and Nivada, was the one in the midle price.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Eeeb

You have a wonderful collection!! many thanks for posting!


----------



## Some Time Ago

I have a few..here are some of my vintage chronos

1940's








1950's








1960's








1970's








I like vintage and love Tissot....


----------



## Eeeb

Great progression!!


----------



## Erpardo

How about this green, I've heard that green is life.


----------



## Some Time Ago

That's not green, this is green:-d










and some of the others from the PR516 series:










And one I more I love from the 1950's


----------



## Kingmatic

Great vintage Tissot watches do you have guys!!!:-!:-!

I have seen before, some of the pieces from the collection of Sometimeago , since I check his page regularly ;-)

Hi Erpardo , very nice collection , particularly I like your Carrousel very much!

I only have one (sorry, I expect to correct this in a near future)-It is an _Antimagnetique_ probably from de 50´s, with a 20T caliber or similar.

The dial is particularly big , maybe the inspiration for the new All Dial collection, but unfortunately shows the effects of the time :-(.

I´m not particular fan of refurbish a dial , but lucky me I found a new one for this particular watch. :-d

Hope you like it (sorry for the quality of the first pic ), I expect to show you the same watch and better pictures AFTER the "plastic surgery"

Saludos mis Amigos


----------



## Blaise

Hey King!

I wouldn't touch that dial if I were you, that gives some 'history' to the watch, not to mention that with a brad new dial (even if it's NOS) it might look a bit strange...at least to me. I LOVE that watch anyway:-!:-! don't tell me that's another Mexican flea market swag!!:-x

As for the vintage Tissots, I have only one...actually we have..or she, it's my misses' watch









and no, it's not plywood

:thanks


----------



## Some Time Ago

Kingmatic said:


> Great vintage Tissot watches do you have guys!!!:-!:-!
> 
> I have seen before, some of the pieces from the collection of Sometimeago , since I check his page regularly ;-)
> 
> Hi Erpardo , very nice collection , particularly I like your Carrousel very much!
> 
> I only have one (sorry, I expect to correct this in a near future)-It is an _Antimagnetique_ probably from de 50´s, with a 20T caliber or similar.
> 
> The dial is particularly big , maybe the inspiration for the new All Dial collection, but unfortunately shows the effects of the time :-(.
> 
> I´m not particular fan of refurbish a dial , but lucky me I found a new one for this particular watch. :-d
> 
> Hope you like it (sorry for the quality of the first pic ), I expect to show you the same watch and better pictures AFTER the "plastic surgery"
> 
> Saludos mis Amigos


Thanks...

Yours is quite the vintage piece in used condition. It is possible to restore, but with a new dial you should consider a total resotre. Including getting the hands refilled and when the case shows wear, have this replated also. If not, I wouldn't touch it all...

This is one of mine which has an aged dial but I would not dream of touching it. It is an 1950's automatic by the way. Rare in a square case and still with the original signed "_Tissot_" crown.


----------



## om-4

My PR 518 from the roaring seventies.


----------



## alvaropinto

Hello everyone!
Ok, I've got a few Tissots I would like to share with you.
This one is from 1954 and has the famous 27B1 caliber.
Hope you'll enjoy it.
:thanks


----------



## IslanderFan

I don't normally post in the Tissot forum since I only have one but I think it may qualify for this thread.

The movement is a calibre 2031 and it was NOS.

Thankfully it had instructions on how to set it


----------



## Blaise

My newest acquisition a Tissot Seastar Automatic gold plated with date, from the 70's (not yet opened so no exact year). original and genuine croc leather strap and original buckle


----------



## alvaropinto

Here's another vintage.This one usually called "pointer-date" it's all original and in excellent shape as you can see from the picks.
Tissot cal.27-63
Serial:1777423
Year:1947
All the best!;-)


----------



## sweets

Hi
Not a regular here, but you gotta have one of these posted and I didn't see one.
Tissot Navigator Lemania 1341










Such a clean design, it could have been made last year.
I love it, really do.
Cheers
DaveS


----------



## Eeeb

That has to be a pretty rare bird! I've never seen one before.


----------



## vultures78

Hi all,

I am not Tissot colector, but I have and I had few of these, so here are pictures of these beauties.

*Tissot Antimagnetique cal. 27 from 1936*



















*Tissit Tissonic cal. 2020 (ESA 9164) from 1973 (glass has been polished)*










I have few more, but you have pictures of them here. Maybe I put some pictures of T.12 chronograph with Lemania 1281 that I sold almost year ago.


----------



## sponge_mike

Here are some pictures of my 1937 Tissot which, unfortunately, I have just listed on ebay. If any of you guys have any info on this watch, I'd be grateful for your input.

Mike


----------



## steveluigi

Here's one I am trying to identify at the moment. I know it's 70s and solid silver strap, case and back. Anyone help please. Look in the Tissot forum thread for the info.


----------



## Axel66

Here are mine:





















































































































































































And if '85 still qualifies for Vintage:










Cheers,

Axel


----------



## pilotswatch

Hi,
I have this beautiful early waterproof Tissot. Omega made the exact same model with different hands. I think it was called "Neptune"


----------



## Quorthon

any vintage Tissot pocket watches?


----------



## feenix1363

Barely vintage I know, although these are now approaching 30 years old, but as they kept Tissot a popular brand through the 80's it seems foolish not to have a few of the Jewels of Nature range.

Here are a few from my collection;

Tissot Rockwatch R151










Tissot Rockwatch R150, skeleton model










Tissot Pearlwatch R150










Tissot Woodwatch W195










I'm still missing the Goldrush model (solid gold Rockwatch) from my collection so don't have any pictures of my own to illustrate this model.


----------



## Axel66

Nice, I was always waiting and hoping prices would drop a bit. I would buy one as a typical example for a sucessful Tissot model, but would rather rarely wear it.

But nice to see somebody's taking care of them.
(Btw. another one on that list is the dual timer for me)

Cheers and thanks for sharing,

Axel


----------



## constantin-o-politan

Hello Friends,

My new (old) vintage Tissot, a latest find which is my second Tissot. It is running strong, recently serviced, keeping wonderful time. This one has calibre 20 and serials are 653723 on the movement and dates the w/watch back 1936. It is 24mm wide 32 mm long, considerable small one, and has a stainless steel (acier inoxidable) case. Hope you like it , actually I like it very much.
Cheers,
Constantin


----------



## obsidian

This one has a nice thick, 38mm diameter case.


----------



## homac

I received this Tissot as a gift when I was visiting Frankfurt Germany in 1984. I really do not know much about the movement or vintage (if anyone does let me know)

I paid far too much earlier this year to get it refurbished and back to 100% working condition, however it has sentimental value...


----------



## feenix1363

And another from the early 80's

9ct mechanical skeleton.


----------



## donitondo

This Tissot was the second gift my mother ever gave to my father - she can't remember exactly when she gave it to him, but says that it would have been no later than 1950. It was purchased at a jeweler's in New York City (Manhattan).

Sorry for the reflection on the upper edge of the crystal... this was the best photo of the bunch. I couldn't photograph the back of the case at all because it is mostly blank and reflected the image of the camera too much.

The back only says 

(star shape) 10K GOLD FILLED BEZEL
STAINLESS BACK

at the top of the case under/between the "arms" for the strap.

The strap is not the original (it's a stretch Spiedel, now also vintage). I have no idea what happened to the original or what it looked like. My dad passed away 9 years ago, so I can't ask him for any info/details. 

When my Mom gave it to me today (spring cleaning of dresser drawers!), I wound it and it started right up. It's keeping perfect time (as near as I can tell) so far. The thing I find really interesting about it is only the EVEN-numbered hours appear as numerals on the face... I have never seen that in any other watch.

If anyone has any information on this model, I would love to hear about it!
:thanks


----------



## widerberg

I'm going to put some additional photos in a thread just for this watch, but this is my new Tissot Visodate Seastar PR516. It's my second Tissot, and first vintage Tissot (my other being a contemporary PRS516 Retrograde). This has a 17 Jewel manual wind movement. I love it so far :-!


----------



## Robin1

Hi, well, this is my 1988 Tissot RockWatch. Yesterday, I put a new battery after some isolated years, and it keeps working good.













And off Course the 1999 Tissot SeaStar , I don´t know if it can be called "Vintage" yet, but I really like it.


----------



## fleabag

fleabag said:


> I bought this one this week. Made 1954:
> 
> http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605668.html
> 
> And this 14CT non-goer I picked up for practically nothing:
> 
> http://graham169.fotopic.net/p53605685.html
> 
> Can't see the movement number on the second one but I would expect it is 1940's. I may cough up the necessary to get this one going. A watchmaker told me today that it would be worth getting going.


This watch cost me ten dollars AUD. Just spent $175.00 getting it serviced, a new stem and new (unsigned) crown. Goes perfectly.

The movement NO is from 1937/39 but the case NO is from 1944.

http://graham169.fotopic.net/p57925881.html


----------



## Barnaby

WOW! That thing is gorgeous!!! Ten bucks? The bargain of the century...


----------



## MGravel

Hi
I just buy a vintage tissot center second and date with a side button for date correction. But the movement number is 301633 for 1926 ??? Any one have info for this wathes.
















http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc133/mgrduke/DSC01581.jpg"


----------



## alvaropinto

Hi there,
I have several Tissots belonging to the 27 calibre series wich I don't think it's the case here.
This is a extremely rare movement wich I'm unable to identify. There are some similarities with the older 27 model.
Here's two watches bearing the same calibre(27-2).
Regards.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Here's a few of mine, and you may notice there are one or two Seastars  Also got a few away at my watchmaker for service and repair at the mo, so will post pics of those at some point later.

I don't know the dates of when any of these were made yet, need to check that out! Anyway, hope you like......


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Add to the above my latest acquisition, a nice vintage Navigator


----------



## fluppyboy

I got this 1967-68 Tissot Seastar for $16 USD. It wasn't working, and looked like it was dragged behind a car:










My watchmaker came through, and this is what it looks like now:




























As much as I love the watch, it will be a gift to a good friend of mine (who also appreciates watches). Long story, but it's a well-deserved gift! Friends like that are hard to find.


----------



## LUW

Wow! What a transformation!


----------



## nome93

Hello I have just bought a (1945) Tissot in mint condition, and its running strong.

Here are som pics:

http://s812.photobucket.com/albums/zz41/limra24/A4257a.jpg

http://s812.photobucket.com/albums/zz41/limra24/A4257b.jpg

http://s812.photobucket.com/albums/zz41/limra24/A4257c.jpg


----------



## alvaropinto

Lovely watch!
Congratulations.:-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice watch :-! Has the dial been refurbished?? Looks immaculate for a watch of that age!!


----------



## nome93

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice watch :-! Has the dial been refurbished?? Looks immaculate for a watch of that age!!


Hello, yes I think the dial has been refurbished. I bought the watch in that condition.


----------



## alvaropinto

Still it's a very nice timepiece.
I think refurbishing is acceptable if done well!
I have a couple of watches on that condition and they look wonderful!!


----------



## nome93

Okay:-!


----------



## Gravina

Cheers

Douglas Gravina


----------



## alvaropinto

Onde foi que você arranjou cronografos tão bonitos?
Algum para vender?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gravina

alvaropinto said:


> Onde foi que você arranjou cronografos tão bonitos?
> Algum para vender?
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Oi Álvaro,

Bom dia!

Comprei-os ao longo dos anos........tenhos outros também, para por enquanto não estão à venda.
Muito obrigado pelos seus positivos comentários|>:-!

Abs

Gravina


----------



## LUW

Álvaro, a coleção do Gravina é maior que as de muitos museus :-d.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Gravina said:


> Cheers
> 
> Douglas Gravina


Very nice watches there :-!


----------



## Gravina

*Kkkkkkkk!!!!*



LUW said:


> Álvaro, a coleção do Gravina é maior que as de muitos museus :-d.


Luciano,

Sou o maior colecionador da minha rua..................na verdade mesmo, do lado direito da minha rua, pois no lado esquerdo tem um cara que tem mais............:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Um forte abraço

Gravina


----------



## Gravina

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Very nice watches there :-!


Thanks friend JohnnyMonkey:-!

Cheers from Brazil


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This is my latest vintage acquisition....A 1967 Seastar Sonorous in excellent condition, and altho it only arrived this morning, seems to be running nicely and keeping good time 

Thanks for looking :-!


----------



## LUW

Very cool Johnny, congrats!

I'm almost thinking that to Tissot the designation "Seastar" is something like printing "Automatic" on they're dials. There's no end to the styles and types of a Seastar :roll:.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LUW said:


> Very cool Johnny, congrats!
> 
> I'm almost thinking that to Tissot the designation "Seastar" is something like printing "Automatic" on they're dials. There's no end to the styles and types of a Seastar :roll:.


Does make you wonder doesn't it????? I'm sure several movements were shared between Tissot and Omega over this period, with the Seastar being the more affordable version of the Seamaster I guess??

I've got quite a few different versions now, so I'll have to do a 'group shot' of them all together


----------



## LUW

It's interesting to see that the "model" goes from a sports watch (downright diver, like the modern Seastar 1000) to a dress watch, and almost everything in between. I imagine that it would be a heck of a collection to collect Tissots with the Seastar designation.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LUW said:


> I imagine that it would be a heck of a collection to collect Tissots with the Seastar designation.


Yeah, tell me about it?!! lol :-d

I've got Seastars, Visodate Seastars, Seastar Navigator, Seastar PR516, just to be going on with!!

I've got 8 working Seastars, with one that needs refurbing (if I bother??) and am on the lookout for different designs that I like and would wear. I have come accross a few _'not so attractive'_ ,shall we say ;-) models that won't be gracing my collection!!


----------



## LUW

I was wondering about this and at a local Brazilian forum I was told that the Seastar designation is not for a model but for a line of watches, so that's why he have all this diversity.

A vintage Tissot is still on my short list (lost that auction that I posted about a couple of weeks ago ) and an old Seastar would fit the bill nicely. Most all of them have somber looks and usually have a case with at least 36 mm, which I consider to be the minimum to look good on my wrist.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Yes, some of the earlier models were quite small at around 33mm including the crown, which looks tiny these days, and more like a ladies watch, lol :-d

Most of mine are around 36 - 38 inc crown, which doesn't look bad on my rather skinny wrists!!

The chrono's tend to be slightly bigger, but also more money..........but quite a lot less than the equivalent Omega, which often had the same movement, case and crystal!!


----------



## LUW

I'm hunting high and low for 36 mm+ case, central seconds hand and with date window 70's Tissot, but the bugger doesn't show up :-(. When I find it more then probably it will be a Seastar, and that would be great, with all the history that the line has.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LUW said:


> I'm hunting high and low for 36 mm+ case, central seconds hand and with date window 70's Tissot, but the bugger doesn't show up :-(. When I find it more then probably it will be a Seastar, and that would be great, with all the history that the line has.


What, like this........









or this....


----------



## LUW

If the first one has a black dial (on the pic it looks to be a darker shade of green), that's exactly what I'm after :-!. Black or white would be perfect.

Yesterday I found another one on auction locally, that ends on the 4th:








Let's see if I have better luck withthis one :think:.​


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LUW said:


> If the first one has a black dial (on the pic it looks to be a darker shade of green), that's exactly what I'm after :-!. Black or white would be perfect.
> 
> Yesterday I found another one on auction locally, that ends on the 4th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I have better luck withthis one :think:.​


That one does look like mine, only it has what looks like the original bracelet.

My one does have a green face, which is what I liked about it 

Good luck with the auction :-!


----------



## LUW

Thanx!
I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I've put these up elsewhere.....a few recent acquisitions, thanks for looking


----------



## LUW

If it wasn't for the red dial yours would almost be twin to mine:









|>​


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

LUW said:


> If it wasn't for the red dial yours would almost be twin to mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |>​


Yeah, they are pretty similar, just the case is different, and as you said, the red dial!!

He did have one exactly like yours, plus a day/date version, but couldn't afford to get those this time, but he's in no rush to sell, so you never know??;-)


----------



## LUW

You're right, the case is a bit different too :think:. Well, it's a _different _watch, so there you have a VERY good reason to buy it :-d.

From what I found out, it houses a 2481 and was produced from 1972 to 1980 (and not 1969 like I initially thought), but that's for the date version like mine. The day/date version has a different caliber if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Here's a better picture of the Seastar Deluxe  Not had the back off yet, so not dated it, but the box it came in had 1853 - 1953 on the front, so maybe this was a special edition to celebrate 100 years?!!


----------



## tintin40

mine


----------



## j1mmyj4m

Gravina said:


>


Hold the phone...what model is this?


----------



## alvaropinto

As a moderate collector I must say that Tissot is a brand that always attract me. I my self own several interesting timepieces belonging to the, let's say most common cal. 27. Adding a chronograph to my collection as been a goal only prevented by pocket limitations!
This is a outstanding piece that any collector would aim to add to his collection(myself included!).
Congratulations!|>


----------



## alvaropinto

Her's my last aquisition!
Hope you'll enjoy it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=322572
:thanks


----------



## petrolhead611

Here is my 1962 Tissot, owmedby me since new. The strap is not Tissot.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Looks like a Seastar?!! And nice to know you've had it since new


----------



## petrolhead611

Here is a poor photo of my Seastar Automatic, owned by me since new in 1962. The strap is not original.


----------



## Ray916MN

My first Tissot, a "Lobster" Navigator Chronograph with the Tissot 2170 (Lemania 1341) automatic chronograph movement.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice watch Ray b-).....have you just bought it or had it a while???

I've got two Navigators with the normal strap, but not got a lobster.............................................................yet ;-)


----------



## k33k0z

Ray916MN said:


> My first Tissot, a "Lobster" Navigator Chronograph with the Tissot 2170 (Lemania 1341) automatic chronograph movement.


wooww..what a beautiful watch...what is the price??can you tell me the features about this watch...:-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

k33k0z said:


> wooww..what a beautiful watch...what is the price??can you tell me the features about this watch...:-!


Won't be cheap my friend....unless you get lucky, altho that depends on what you see as 'cheap'??? They can be £300 - £500 depending where you look??

These date from late 60's, early 70's and have the Lemania 1341 mov't, and what defines this model is the unusual strap, which kinda looks like armour plating, hence the name!!

I've got two with a different case and strap....here's my fave


----------



## Ray916MN

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice watch Ray b-).....have you just bought it or had it a while???
> 
> I've got two Navigators with the normal strap, but not got a lobster.............................................................yet ;-)


Thanks, just won it last night on Ebay. Was searching for a Lemania 1341 movement watch to add to my chronograph collection and decided this was a good way to go. The Wakmann and Omega watches with this movement weren't as unique in my opinion. The "lobster" descriptor is most closely associated with the Omega Speedsonic Chronograph, but also used with this watch.



k33k0z said:


> wooww..what a beautiful watch...what is the price??can you tell me the features about this watch...:-!


Thanks for the compliment.

The Lemania 1341 movement is a cam lever 1/8 second integrated automatic chronograph. The center seconds and minute register layout is a defining attribute, just like on the later developed Lemania 5100. Here is an excellent write up on the movement.

I managed to buy this for $450 after Bing Cashback and Ebay Buck discounts. Deals like this are why I never buy new watches and focus on collecting vintage watches.


----------



## faxy

helo , 
yes 
i have a nice seastar visodate t12 automatic gold with gold wrist 
could any one tell me more about this vintage wath

faxy :think:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

faxy said:


> helo ,
> yes
> i have a nice seastar visodate t12 automatic gold with gold wrist
> could any one tell me more about this vintage wath
> 
> faxy :think:


Get some pictures up of it buddy...........might be able to tell you something then :-!


----------



## torbjörn b

I am a collector of Omega watches but this one i could not resist.










Regards 
torbjörn b


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

torbjörn b said:


> I am a collector of Omega watches but this one i could not resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> torbjörn b


Very nice watch.........and I suspect not very far removed from any Omegas you have from the same era


----------



## lvt

Sorry, wrong place, please delete my post. Tks.


----------



## sunster




----------



## JohnnyMonkey

sunster said:


>


Nice example there :-! both the face and bezel look in good order....most of the one's I see, the bezel has worn right down!!

My grey face model says Hi b-)


----------



## mrsnak

Seastar with the Lemania 1281 (Tissot 871) 17 jewel hand-wound movement.




























My others:









(Bought that new in 1987)


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice....I especially like the Seastar :-!

My 1277 says '*hello*'


----------



## mrsnak

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice....I especially like the Seastar :-!
> 
> My 1277 says '*hello*'


So any ideas about the serial number discrepencies in mine?
How many digits is yours?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

mrsnak said:


> So any ideas about the serial number discrepencies in mine?
> How many digits is yours?


Well, just checked mine, and it's a 7 digit serial no' 208xxxx dating it to *1948* according to serial no' chart!!

I know it's old, but I'm sure it aint *that* old!!

Might have to ask over on the Vintage forum bout this one?!!


----------



## ninety

Firstly, hello - I'm pretty new to the forum and haven't posted much yet. There's some stunning looking watches in this thread, hopefully mine just about measures up! I got this off ebay for GBP15 a couple of years back - someone had been doing the decorating wearing it, so it was covered in white emulsion. I gave it a clean up, hit the crystal with the Brasso and got to here:



I've got a couple of Rados and an Omega, all of which cost more than this, but this is the best watch - it keeps perfect time and looks great on the wrist. The only problem is that the plastic crystal picks up tiny scratches really easily - I hadn't realised the state of it at the minute until that photo. More polishing needed.

Another Tissot on the way, but I daren't say too much until it's in my hand...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ninety said:


> Firstly, hello - I'm pretty new to the forum and haven't posted much yet. There's some stunning looking watches in this thread, hopefully mine just about measures up! I got this off ebay for GBP15 a couple of years back - someone had been doing the decorating wearing it, so it was covered in white emulsion. I gave it a clean up, hit the crystal with the Brasso and got to here:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of Rados and an Omega, all of which cost more than this, but this is the best watch - it keeps perfect time and looks great on the wrist. The only problem is that the plastic crystal picks up tiny scratches really easily - I hadn't realised the state of it at the minute until that photo. More polishing needed.
> 
> Another Tissot on the way, but I daren't say too much until it's in my hand...


Nice one :-! I also got one of these from fleabay, and it cost me a whopping £23, mainly cos the photo was very blurry, and I don't think many people knew what it was, apart from me, and it was in mint condition, as has just recently had a little service from my watchman 

Mine (in the middle) says *Hi |>*


----------



## ninety

Hello back! I've just picked up another one that'll be saying hello to yours on the bottom left of that picture when it's back from the watchmaker - runs beautifully and feels smooth, but the stopwatch isn't working. Fingers crossed it's nothing major, then apart from that it's just a cosmetic job. Pics when I get it back - can't wait!

Also, all beautiful watches there, but I'm *really* loving your PR-516 GL on the top row...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ninety said:


> Hello back! I've just picked up another one that'll be saying hello to yours on the bottom left of that picture when it's back from the watchmaker - runs beautifully and feels smooth, but the stopwatch isn't working. Fingers crossed it's nothing major, then apart from that it's just a cosmetic job. Pics when I get it back - can't wait!
> 
> Also, all beautiful watches there, but I'm *really* loving your PR-516 GL on the top row...


The Seastar/Navigators with the Val 7734's are nice watches. I've got two, plus one with a beaten up dial that I 'may' do a resto job on?!! Can't say why the stopwatch isn't working, but maybe it just needs a service?!!

The PR516 is a lovely looking watch.....I actually have two of those aswell, but they don't get worn as I can't size the bracelet small enough for my twiggy wrists and it's an integrated bracelet design on these so can't put on a leather strap!! :-(

The Lemania/Tissot Navigators (bottom right) are my favourites tho........love these watches b-)


----------



## ninety

The Navigator's gone straight in for a service, so hopefully that'll sort it. I'm always on the lookout for cheap Navigators, so the Lemania ones tend to be out of my price range! With the 516s, if you cut a notch in the end of a strap, then send a very small diameter bolt through the width and nut the other end could that not be a solution? I know it's not perfect, but could be worth a try on a junk strap to see how it looks?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ninety said:


> The Navigator's gone straight in for a service, so hopefully that'll sort it. I'm always on the lookout for cheap Navigators, so the Lemania ones tend to be out of my price range! With the 516s, if you cut a notch in the end of a strap, then send a very small diameter bolt through the width and nut the other end could that not be a solution? I know it's not perfect, but could be worth a try on a junk strap to see how it looks?


Hope it comes back working nicely then.....and get some pics up of this and your other watches 

I did consider 'fashioning' a strap to fit the watch, so may still try that?!! I have seen a version with a regular looking strap/bracelet, so may even move mine along and try and acquire one of those..........I always have the same problem with older bracelets :roll:


----------



## ninety

It's back!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
My watchmaker gave it a quick clean up, sorted the stopwatch and only charged me a tenner! It's never going to be A1, but it's not looking too bad now...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ninety said:


> It's back!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> My watchmaker gave it a quick clean up, sorted the stopwatch and only charged me a tenner! It's never going to be A1, but it's not looking too bad now...


Nice one :-!

I've had one of mine on today....nice watches, so enjoy


----------



## gatsuk

i don't know if you could call this vintage but here's my tissot seastar II day/ date auto.


----------



## Watchdog

My pair.
50's bumper and 70's PR 516


----------



## Erpardo

these watches are the future vintages.​


----------



## ibchrisp

I have a vintage ladies Tissot watch, circa; 1960, It's 18K gold with a braided band (also 18K) if anyone is interested I will post some photos


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ibchrisp said:


> I have a vintage ladies Tissot watch, circa; 1960, It's 18K gold with a braided band (also 18K) if anyone is interested I will post some photos


Yup, get them up :-!

Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## ibchrisp

*I need info on this vintage ladies tissot*

Here are some pics of my vintage (circa 1960 I believe) ladies Tissot watch. It is 14K not 18K like I stated earlier. I appologize for the low quality pics. Does anyone have an Idea what model it is and/or the value of it? Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: I need info on this vintage ladies tissot*



ibchrisp said:


> Here are some pics of my vintage (circa 1960 I believe) ladies Tissot watch. It is 14K not 18K like I stated earlier. I appologize for the low quality pics. Does anyone have an Idea what model it is and/or the value of it? Any and all info is appreciated.


Looks a nice watch, but unfortunately I can't help you with what model it is, as I don't know much at all about the Ladies models!!

The only thing I can say is keep an eye out on Ebay and sales forums for something similar.....this goes for the value aswell as we can't give valuations on here!!


----------



## dt08jrc

Hi, This watch was my great grandfathers which leads me to believe that it must be about 1940s?

I really know very little about it and would greatly appreciate anything anyone may know about it. :-!

Best regards,

Joe


----------



## luv_mel

My only Tissot, I know nothing about this watch. I bought it from a friend because I love the vintage divers look....like a submariner.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

luv_mel said:


> My only Tissot, I know nothing about this watch. I bought it from a friend because I love the vintage divers look....like a submariner.


Nice :-! I don't recognise the watch model, altho the case shape from the back looks familiar from the late 60's into the 70's.

Can you do a movement photo??? We'll be able to see what's ticking away in there, plus date it too


----------



## luv_mel

Thanks for your infos,some not so clear images may help to identify the model and year of manufactured. Movement Tissot 21 jewels serial number 5076444, inner back case 43570-15x.










































Thanks....



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice :-! I don't recognise the watch model, altho the case shape from the back looks familiar from the late 60's into the 70's.
> 
> Can you do a movement photo??? We'll be able to see what's ticking away in there, plus date it too


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

That serial no' dates your watch to 1961  and judging by the age, I'd say the movement was a Tissot 783. If you look on one of the photos, just to the side of the serial no', you can see a '7' just poking out under the rotor....that's the mov't no'....so have a look and see if I was right? 

Have a look here http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Tissot_783


----------



## luv_mel

:thanksYes I found the movement number 784 automatic with date. This watch is in excellent condition,original dial,hands,perfect body & case back and come with a NOS Tissot black leather and SS buckle. The only setback is an replacement Omega crown not Tissot crown. May I know the value of this watch if I decided to sell or trade.

Thank you for your selfless contribution and informations.

Chan



JohnnyMonkey said:


> That serial no' dates your watch to 1961  and judging by the age, I'd say the movement was a Tissot 783. If you look on one of the photos, just to the side of the serial no', you can see a '7' just poking out under the rotor....that's the mov't no'....so have a look and see if I was right?
> 
> Have a look here http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Tissot_783


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

luv_mel said:


> :thanksYes I found the movement number 784 automatic with date. This watch is in excellent condition,original dial,hands,perfect body & case back and come with a NOS Tissot black leather and SS buckle. The only setback is an replacement Omega crown not Tissot crown. May I know the value of this watch if I decided to sell or trade.
> 
> Thank you for your selfless contribution and informations.
> 
> Chan


My pleasure 

We can't do valuations on here (against the rules) but you could email the chap who runs this website as he's pretty knowledgeable on Tissots http://sometimeago.itsens.nl/cm_2427_home.html

If you do think of selling it, be sure to let me know


----------



## honeycured

hi all. i've just recently purchased this Tissot Seastar off from our local ebay store. i'm new to collecting old watches, so any info on the watch below would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi and welcome.........I'd say your Seastar was from the 80's and more than likely a quartz model?!!

There 'may' be a serial no' inside on the movement, but I think Tissot stopped doing this towards the end of the 70's, so it will be harder to date it exactly.

It's not a bad model, but only has mineral glass instead of sapphire (more scratch resistant), but is a good place to start. I've got quite a few earlier Seastars which are all manual wind or automatics.....have a look thru here for the pics.....so that may be something to consider for future additions


----------



## j_hennry

New to me. I haven't been able to find much on this watch. But I do love the classic style and the way it wears.



















And not sure if this one counts as "vintage" but its definitly a much older model from current iterations.









:-!


----------



## Surkie

Hi, I havea vintage Tissot that







I thought was NOS in the box, but it has an accutron band. The band is new, looks great. The watch, however, works perfectly, a wind-up. It's a Seastar.


----------



## Surkie

I'm sorry. Am having trouble with the link. I'm new at this.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Surkie said:


> I'm sorry. Am having trouble with the link. I'm new at this.


Nice one :-!

Use a photobucket (or similar) account to upload your pics to, then copy and paste using the IMG code onto your post here


----------



## Surkie

I'm trying photobucket. Not sure where to find the IMG code. But here's a try.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Surkie said:


> I'm trying photobucket. Not sure where to find the IMG code. But here's a try.


It'll be under the picture on Photobucket.....hovver your mouse under the picture and it'll come up.......then just copy and paste!!


----------



## Surkie

Let's try again.
















Thanks for your patience. Any idea what it's worth? I can't sell it right now, but I was wondering. I have a few other interesting watches, but this is the only Tissot.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi, we can't do valuations on here.....have a look at the WUS rules on this as to why!!

I'd suggest having a look on Ebay and other forum sales sites for a similar watch and see what sort of money it goes for!!


----------



## May contain nuts

Hi, just picked this one up - in good order except I may have slipped up as just realised the glass may not be a generic crystal but has a tachy ring in it.
Any advice on a replacement?? please.....


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice pick up......I have one of these in mint condition & love it!

As far as I know, the tachy ring is not connected to the glass.......im sure my watchguy told me that?? 

I have another where the tachy ring has some damage, so am going to look into who can sort it for me?

Is the glass damaged on yours then? I couldn't see from the pics on my phone!


----------



## May contain nuts

Hi, its got severe cracks at 4 oclock - I hope the tachy ring is not attached and I can get a generic replacement as Tissot glasses are obsolete according to Cousins.

When it arrives I'll remove the crystal and see if the ring is in fact loose inside and let you know.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

May contain nuts said:


> Hi, its got severe cracks at 4 oclock - I hope the tachy ring is not attached and I can get a generic replacement as Tissot glasses are obsolete according to Cousins.
> 
> When it arrives I'll remove the crystal and see if the ring is in fact loose inside and let you know.


My watchguy also told me he couldn't get a new glass for one of my other Navigators from Cousins, so he's sent it off to have one made.....can't remember who by tho!!

I've been away so not got back to him on that yet, but I'm sure there must be other places who still have these crystals/glasses in stock?!!


----------



## stening

I got this vintage Tissot; Navigator Seastar T. 12. I believe its from the 70s if my father is remembering right. Really like it. It is both a 24hour watch togheter with a worldtimer.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

stening said:


> I got this vintage Tissot; Navigator Seastar T. 12. I believe its from the 70s if my father is remembering right. Really like it. It is both a 24hour watch togheter with a worldtimer.


Nice watch :-!

I have this one, which uses the same case & movement I believe, but designed as a Divers watch.......it's a big beast of a watch either way


----------



## stening

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice watch :-!
> I have this one, which uses the same case & movement I believe, but designed as a Divers watch.......it's a big beast of a watch either way


Yours was really nice aswell! Is it also from the 70s?

I am thinking of buying this watch for my vintage collection, a Tissot Carrousel (manual). Is everything up tp 100EUR a good price?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

stening said:


> Yours was really nice aswell! Is it also from the 70s?
> 
> I am thinking of buying this watch for my vintage collection, a Tissot Carrousel (manual). Is everything up tp 100EUR a good price?


Mine is from '74 if I remember rightly, same as yours!!

I like those Caroussel models, and they don't come up often at all!! The one in the picture looks in very nice condition, and I would probably expect to pay, possibly, a fair bit more than 100 euros?!!

There's one similar on Ebay UK that I like where the seller wants £495, which I think is quite a lot too much, but then they're quite rare!!

What other (Tissot?) watches do you have??


----------



## stening

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Mine is from '74 if I remember rightly, same as yours!!
> 
> I like those Caroussel models, and they don't come up often at all!! The one in the picture looks in very nice condition, and I would probably expect to pay, possibly, a fair bit more than 100 euros?!!
> 
> There's one similar on Ebay UK that I like where the seller wants £495, which I think is quite a lot too much, but then they're quite rare!!
> 
> What other (Tissot?) watches do you have??


hehe thanks for the info, now i know how much is worth spending on the carrousel..Well maybe i formulated the last post a bit wrong, just recently got the seastar so its the first and only watch in my vintage collection ;-) but certaintly not the last! Hopefully i own that carrousel in 2 weeks, will post some more pictures then.

I have seen some nice chronos and divers that i really want aswell. Do you got any more vintage tissots?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

stening said:


> hehe thanks for the info, now i know how much is worth spending on the carrousel..Well maybe i formulated the last post a bit wrong, just recently got the seastar so its the first and only watch in my vintage collection ;-) but certaintly not the last! Hopefully i own that carrousel in 2 weeks, will post some more pictures then.
> 
> I have seen some nice chronos and divers that i really want aswell. *Do you got any more vintage tissots*?


Ermmmm...................yup, one or two ;-) Have a look thru this thread and you'll see some of mine


----------



## May contain nuts

There may be other places but I just fitted a cheapo high dome acrylic and your watch man was right - the tachy ring is not part of the glass.

Now the watch is in bits in the queue for a service!


----------



## Alvin66

Hi there,

does anybody know something about the Tissot 2511 movements? I'd like to know more about the market value, the quality and everything about this movement. I've got a Tissot Seastar with this movement and need some useful information about it. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Can't tell you much about it, apart from it seems to be a good reliable mov't, (I've got several old Seastars) and was widely used, inc the Omega 'version'.

Have a look here... http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Tissot_2511

Got any pics of your watch??


----------



## Alvin66

Many tanks for the fast response. What is the market value of this watch?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Alvin66 said:


> Many tanks for the fast response. What is the market value of this watch?


We don't do valuations onhere unfortunately!! Have a look at the 'stickie' on the forum as to why.

The best way to work out current value is to look on ebay and sales forums for the same or similar models and see what they're selling for.


----------



## Alvin66

Thanks again, but I checked it before. The price range on the Ebay is too wide to make sense, there are from $41 to $249. It does not help me.
I will put it on the Ebay and I will see.
Thanks.


----------



## faxy

yes ,

i have a tissot visodate automatic seastar T12 gold.
But i have some problems with finding out , date of manufacture and so on .., could someone help me with this ?
golden wrist is not original so i was told .


























.

:think:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Tissot did make some bracelets similar to that, but with round cut-outs, not square, so not sure if that one is Tissot or not, but it's the first time I've seen one!!

With regard to dating your watch, you need to take the back plate off, if you can, and get the serial no' from the movement....probably seven or eight digits, then we can date it for you!!

Nice watch by the way :-!


----------



## toonhyper

Just fresh from eBay. Really nice watch.


----------



## andy_s

Here's a Lemania 1343 powered '70's Navigator, white faced, single subdial:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

andy_s said:


> Here's a Lemania 1343 powered '70's Navigator, white faced, single subdial:


Nice :-! and looks in good condition!!

My black dial version says *Hi *


----------



## asadtiger

did someone say vintage 


























I have no idea of its age or history...works perfectly though..I think the movt has been worked upon to keep it in well working order but nothing of the dial or anything has been changed...someone may plz elaborate on its history/movt anything..it will be appreciated


----------



## andy_s

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice :-! and looks in good condition!!
> 
> My black dial version says *Hi *


Very nice, I'll have to get my hands on the dark-side version at some point. People forget that Tissot once worked hand-in-hand with Lemania and Omega and they produced some cool watches pre-quartz. Very nice indeed.

I quite like the single or no subdial Lemania Chronos...










or no dials at all -


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

andy_s said:


> Very nice, I'll have to get my hands on the dark-side version at some point. People forget that Tissot once worked hand-in-hand with Lemania and Omega and they produced some cool watches pre-quartz. Very nice indeed.
> 
> I quite like the single or no subdial Lemania Chronos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or no dials at all -


Nice little collection there.....what calibres are in the Lemania and Sinn watches??

I've got several Tissot chrono's from this period with 1341's, 872's, 1277's etc etc.

The Tissot/Omega watch Co........which was formed in 1930 with a merger, and then called SSIH, bought Lemania shortly after, so yes, very strong links ;-) but unfortunately, the quality and position of the Co' at that time seems pretty distant to the Tissot of today!! :-(


----------



## andy_s

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice little collection there.....what calibres are in the Lemania and Sinn watches??
> 
> I've got several Tissot chrono's from this period with 1341's, 872's, 1277's etc etc.
> 
> The Tissot/Omega watch Co........which was formed in 1930 with a merger, and then called SSIH, bought Lemania shortly after, so yes, very strong links ;-) but unfortunately, the quality and position of the Co' at that time seems pretty distant to the Tissot of today!! :-(


The Lemania is a 5012 movement but the watch was a South African Air Force issue, they weren't sold to the public. The Sinn is the EZM1 and comes with a Lemania 5100 movement. 
A lot of the old brands that were strong in the 60's/70's either went to the wall or were merged/transformed or had to change their marketing/product to survive, I don't think Tissot did too badly considering, and they seem to produce some good watches and have carved a niche out for themselves fairly successfully. Omega are trying to 'upmarket' themselves at the moment (closing ADs, using 'exclusive boutiques' to reposition themselves but I think they will be missing out on the middle-to-high ground they currently enjoy) and apart from their dalliance with Daniel's escapement have probably relied on their history and JB as much as anything.

I like all sorts of esoteric nonesense and my impression of Tissot isn't one of a 'quality manufacturer' true, but I do see unique and interesting, well made, innovative, common-sense type watches that they don't pull your pants down for either.

Enjoy your old chronos - very cool!

ETA - pic on the wrist..


----------



## donvitt

I don't know nothing about it
but it's beautiful for me


----------



## boywondergq1

Here is my father's gold Visiodate, which I inherited:


----------



## alvaropinto

Here's a rare dial in mint condition.
The movement is the common calibre 27.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

alvaropinto said:


> Here's a rare dial in mint condition.
> The movement is the common calibre 27.


Lovely watch :-!


----------



## dcsicsak

Hi there. Maybe I'am at the wrong thread, but I think there are few people who knows more about the vintage Tissots.
I found a Tissot PR 516 in a very good condition from 1966 (Serial num: 8736082, cal 781-1) for about 100-110$. Is it a good deal or not?
I really like this model, and I have a PRS-516 (2010) quartz too.
What's your opinion?
Ofc if I buy it, I will replace the strap for an authentic 516 leather strap (with holes).


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

dcsicsak said:


> Hi there. Maybe I'am at the wrong thread, but I think there are few people who knows more about the vintage Tissots.
> I found a Tissot PR 516 in a very good condition from 1966 (Serial num: 8736082, cal 781-1) for about 100-110$. Is it a good deal or not?
> I really like this model, and I have a PRS-516 (2010) quartz too.
> What's your opinion?
> Ofc if I buy it, I will replace the strap for an authentic 516 leather strap (with holes).
> View attachment 407353
> 
> View attachment 407355
> 
> View attachment 407354


That price is ok, altho you will more than likely need to get the watch serviced after, if it hasn't been already, so factor that into your costs!!

I have a few different versions of these, and they're nice solid watches!!


----------



## justfiji

I thought I amuse you all with a not very vintage Tissot, one which I have been absolutely unable to find ANY information on the net about. Tissot themselves were kind enough to help me out, so now I know it is a 1978 Tissot Elégance quartz jubilé reference 40766.


----------



## Oscillator

Here's one for the ladies for a change. A Tissot Stylist. Bought as a present at Christmas 1971, retail price in Upper Regents Street, London was £120. The recipient did marry me, so perhaps it was a good investment. I guess you would need to multiply the price by around 20 to 30 times to get today's inflation adjusted equivalent. I got a discount, but even so, I don't think I'd get my money back on it today! It hasn't run for years, the bracelet links need some repair and the 10 micron gold plating is badly cracked on the back of the case. I'd love to get it refurbished for sentimental reasons, but the cost would probably be a bit high. The tiny hand-wound movement must be very tricky to work on.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

These are my two vintages Tissot from my collection: the TS X2 (even to repair in my watchmaker) and the TS X3 (already repair) in golden version:


----------



## jimmyjones999

Not the greatest photo, searched around and cant find anything on it, any ideas? Movement is marked 3352 and serial looked like it was from 1983




[/URL]


----------



## JCCR

Hi! Nice model! From 1983? So it's one of the last models of "F1 series"... but very beautiful!


----------



## Bidle

Hmmmm,... why did I looked at all the pages of this thread!! Some great watches and makes me drool.


----------



## Ray B

Hi all, I have a Tissot watch plated gold
I am trying to figure out the value, my late grandfather left this watch for me to wear
I think it's a 1979 Tissot
I've opened it up, I found the following digits
21773 
40786 
2035 

Any help would be appreciated

Regards
Ray


----------



## obsidian

Ray B said:


> Hi all, I have a Tissot watch plated gold
> I am trying to figure out the value, my late grandfather left this watch for me to wear
> I think it's a 1979 Tissot
> I've opened it up, I found the following digits
> 21773
> 40786
> 2035
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Attached is a list of Tissot Serial Numbers.
The 21773 matches the 1979 date you gave.
The other numbers depend on where they are. 
If on the movement (the mechanism) it could be the movements caliber (model) number. In fact I have a feeling that's what the 2035 is.
If it's on the case, it could be a case model number, or the watches serial number, which can be different than the movements serial number.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

obsidian said:


> Attached is a list of Tissot Serial Numbers.
> The 21773 matches the 1979 date you gave.
> The other numbers depend on where they are.
> If on the movement (the mechanism) it could be the movements caliber (model) number. In fact I have a feeling that's what the 2035 is.
> If it's on the case, it could be a case model number, or the watches serial number, which can be different than the movements serial number.


What is this book??


----------



## JCCR

Hi there!

This is one of my new aquisitions, arrived yesterday, from my watchmaker, a Tissot Dual Time:










In excelent conditions


----------



## JCCR

Hi everybody!

Arrived today, my new aquisition, a Tissot Quartz F1 series, from 1978:


----------



## JCCR

Hi there

With my latest vintage aquisition, the Tissot Martini from 1983, here it is one picture of my "vintages" Tissot:










From left to the right: TS X3 in gold livery, TS X2 (already recover by my watchmaker), Tissot Quartz F1 from 1978, Two Timer from 1986 and the Tissot Martini Quartz from 1983.


----------



## avidtb

Hello to the Tissot Pros, and thanks to all in advance. I am looking for a Tissot that James Stewart wore in Rear Window (Alfred Hitchcock, 1954).

Here is a photo of it on Jimmy Stewart's wrist from the film. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Does it have a name or date of manufacture that I might use to look on ebay? Also, here is a poor photo of my own lowly Tissot which I love dearly:


----------



## JCCR

Hi there!

Welcome! Well, your Tissot is superbe (an automatic... just wonderful)... 
Concerning your question about the "James Stewart Tissot", well, it seems a watch from the "Camping" collection (these kind of watches are very similar to the famous James Stewart Tissot and also have the old logo "Tissot"). But in this forum we have some experts in this matter (JohnnyMonkey). maybe he can tell you more information.

Look at this link... it's more or less the same style and it's from Camping line:

koleksijampecks: KoleksiJam Tissot Vintage Camping Gold Plated 20micron Manual


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

avidtb said:


> Hello to the Tissot Pros, and thanks to all in advance. I am looking for a Tissot that James Stewart wore in Rear Window (Alfred Hitchcock, 1954).
> 
> Here is a photo of it on Jimmy Stewart's wrist from the film. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Does it have a name or date of manufacture that I might use to look on ebay? Also, here is a poor photo of my own lowly Tissot which I love dearly:
> View attachment 499370
> View attachment 499371


Hi

I've seen one like that "Jimmy Stewart" model before, but I thinks it's one of the watches Tissot built around this time that didn't have an actual model name!!

Date wise, I'd say early 50's, and probably sporting a movement like this... bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 27B or this..... bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 27B-1

I'll have a look in my Tissot book to see if I can find out any more.

As for your *lowly *Tissot?? Well, I'd have to disagree......it looks very nice, and again probably 50's, or maybe even late 40's?? I imagine it's got a screw off back, so if you can get it off and find the serial no' on the movement (7 digits no') then it can be dated, plus we can see what movement you have in it?!!

I really like this style from the 40's and 50's, and have recently added a few nice Tissots from the period to my collection


----------



## avidtb

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I imagine it's got a screw off back, so if you can get it off and find the serial no' on the movement (7 digits no') then it can be dated, plus we can see what movement you have in it?!!


You guys are great. My Tissot definitely has a screw off back so i'll get a photo and write down the numbers for you. Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoy wearing this watch. It's my only Tissot and definitely my favorite. In the meantime, any info on the Jimmy Stewart Tissot would be appreciated. I was especially intrigued by the red arrow on the second hand. I've seen other Tissots with this red hand but it was for a date function, not a sweep second.


----------



## JCCR

JohnnyMonkey said:


> As for your *lowly *Tissot?? Well, I'd have to disagree......


I agree (with JohnnyMonkey, of course)... it's a wonderful watch!
Concerning the matter "James Stewart Tissot", I also tried to find something in my Tissot Book, but nothing... specially any photo of a similiar watch. But with the serial number maybe we can find some answer...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

A recent-ish addition for me..........Tissot manual wind from 1953


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Congrats! Splendid! I love it!


----------



## avidtb

Thanks again for all the help. I was able to get the back off and get a photo of my watch:









According to the serial number listing on here, it looks to have been made in 1947...and still running perfectly.

Did anyone have any luck with the sourcing of the Jimmy Stewart Rear Window Tissot, ca. 1954? I'd love to find one of those.









Thanks again for all the assistance. Great group on here!


----------



## kamak

My new Seastar Seven Automatic from eBay. Unfortunately this watch requires special tools to open it, so I can't see inside what is the serial number etc.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

kamak said:


> My new Seastar Seven Automatic from eBay. Unfortunately this watch requires special tools to open it, so I can't see inside what is the serial number etc.


Nice watch :-! and I think I saw the listing for this one?!!

The Seastar Seven's are good watches, but you can only get into them by removing the glass (I don't suggest trying this!!)

The idea was to make it more waterproof by having less places for the water to get it!!

I had mine serviced recently, but forgot to ask my watchguy to get the serial no' for me.........but I estimate mine to be mid 60's?!!

If yours hasn't been serviced, I strongly suggest getting it done, otherwise the movement could well be running on dried up old oil which won't be doing it any good!!


----------



## kamak

Thanks, I'm planning to take it to watchmaker, but currently I have another old hand winding Tissot in there plus my late grandfather's old AeroWatch pocket watch. Those two repairs will already cost me a lot, so I think I need to wait to get them back first.


----------



## avidtb

avidtb said:


> Did anyone have any luck with the sourcing of the Jimmy Stewart Rear Window Tissot, ca. 1954? I'd love to find one of those.
> 
> View attachment 502892
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the assistance. Great group on here!


More research on the elusive Jimmy Stewart Rear Window Tissot:

I found this similar watch (numbers on each hour, red sweep hand) listed as a "military bumper" made in 1945. Even though the dial is a different color and it looks less "dressy" than the Rear Window model, the similarities are as close as I've found. Anyone else familiar with this model?


----------



## Dack Davros

This is my newly acquired PR516. I believe I paid waaay too much for it, but I love it anyway, and I haven't seen another of this design.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

What a beauty... superbe! Congrats... that's one I would like to have it!

Good choice! Enjoy it!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

That's a new one on me too.....not seen one with the dial quite like that, or with the internal chapter ring!!

This watch was only produced as a limited run in 1969, so it's not even just a later version!!

Nice pick up tho.....I'd be interested to know what you did pay for it, as the prices of these seems to fluctuate a bit at the mo, but is steadily rising!!

Do you know if it's ben serviced or not?? If it hasn't, I would strongly recommend getting it done to keep the movement running nicely!!


----------



## konetkar500

Hello everyone this is very nice topic i also wants to share some pics of Tissot Watches.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

konetkar500 said:


> Hello everyone this is very nice topic i also wants to share some pics of Tissot Watches.
> 
> View attachment 508229
> View attachment 508230
> View attachment 508231
> View attachment 508232


Are these your watches???


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Ahhhh... vintages? Or wrong thread?


----------



## Lemen

Hello.

I was wondering if anyone know the age (or era) of this watch? I have yet to open it since i dont have the tools requiered, so i dont have the serial number or any equivilant number. All i know its a Tissot Seastar and its a manual wind (the movement is running nicely i might add). Was hoping to get to know some more before i do anything to it, i intend to use it as a gift after some work has been done. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

I have almost the same watch.....just mine is a PR516 version, but same case and bracelet.

From memory, it dates from late 60's to early 70's, and probably has a Tissot 781-1 movement (it's late so I havn't gone and checked mine!!)

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 781-1

or a mov't from the same family.

The glass is scratched, but I suspect the dial is ok underneath?? The case can be polished/buffed up a little if you so desire, and always best to get the mov't serviced.

The back of the watch is a screw off.............if you roll a ball of duct tape up, sticky side out, it should be strong enough to grip the caseback and allow you to screw it off and have a look at the movement. If you can get it off, find the 7 digit number on the mov't which will allow us to date the watch for you!!

Hope that helps a bit??


----------



## Lemen

Thanks, that was a huge help! Had some trouble opening it, seems like its screwed on pretty tight. Yes the dial looking quite well, so i guess a polish would be good too! Again: Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## alvaropinto

avidtb said:


> Thanks again for all the help. I was able to get the back off and get a photo of my watch:
> 
> View attachment 502886
> 
> 
> According to the serial number listing on here, it looks to have been made in 1947...and still running perfectly.
> 
> Did anyone have any luck with the sourcing of the Jimmy Stewart Rear Window Tissot, ca. 1954? I'd love to find one of those.
> 
> View attachment 502892
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the assistance. Great group on here!


Hi,
I think I have one very similar. Mine has automatic writen and the sweep second does no have the red pointer at the end but the dial and numerals are pretty much the same.
Take a look.


----------



## avidtb

alvaropinto said:


> Hi,
> I think I have one very similar. Mine has automatic writen and the sweep second does no have the red pointer at the end but the dial and numerals are pretty much the same.
> Take a look.


Looks like it's very close except for the sweep hand. Do you happen to know when it was made? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JCCR

alvaropinto said:


> Hi,
> I think I have one very similar. Mine has automatic writen and the sweep second does no have the red pointer at the end but the dial and numerals are pretty much the same.
> Take a look.


Hi!

Splendid Photo... two "giants" actors, one great movie and a great watch!


----------



## kamak

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice watch :-! and I think I saw the listing for this one?!!
> 
> The Seastar Seven's are good watches, but you can only get into them by removing the glass (I don't suggest trying this!!)
> 
> The idea was to make it more waterproof by having less places for the water to get it!!
> 
> I had mine serviced recently, but forgot to ask my watchguy to get the serial no' for me.........but I estimate mine to be mid 60's?!!
> 
> If yours hasn't been serviced, I strongly suggest getting it done, otherwise the movement could well be running on dried up old oil which won't be doing it any good!!


Just got my Seastar Seven back from watchmaker (cleaning and service). I asked the watchmaker to record the serial number and caliber number etc. from the watch. Here are the numbers that he had written down to the paper (unfortunately the watchmaker was not there when I picked up the watch, only the cashier)

REF 43524
44524-S2 (0r could be 44524-52)
CAL 784

The first two codes are not telling anything to me, they do not look like serial numbers to me. Does anybody have any further information about these ref numbers? I was hoping to get the serial number so that I would also get the exact age for this watch. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-serial-numbers-year-93023.html)

Caliber number 784 makes sense to me and is what I was expecting based on these two similar wathes:

bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 737: Gents Tissot Seastar Seven Manual Wind, 1963
bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 601: Gents Tissot Automatic Seastar Seven, 1963

Anyways, based on those two examples above I would guess my watch is also from around 1963?

Attached some pictures of the watch before and after with new strap.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Splendid... just splendid!


----------



## 3ther

Two of my vintage Tissots. Both of them are somewhere in the 27cal. family if I'm not mistaken. I had pictures of the movements, but somehow they were deleted off of my computer  The one on the right was dated by serial to around 1950 and is actually pretty big for the time period (imo) at 38mm. I'm a little bummed that the original second hand couldn't be saved as it was pretty bent when I got the watch. The one on the right with the brown strap has been dated back to somewhere in the neighborhood of 1937-39 and is about 35mm. Had them overhauled at Andrews Clocks and Watches in Hillsdale, NJ by Russell. Man is impeccable and is WOSTEP certified. Five stars


----------



## obsidian

kamak said:


> Just got my Seastar Seven back from watchmaker (cleaning and service). I asked the watchmaker to record the serial number and caliber number etc. from the watch. Here are the numbers that he had written down to the paper (unfortunately the watchmaker was not there when I picked up the watch, only the cashier)
> 
> REF 43524
> 44524-S2 (0r could be 44524-52)
> CAL 784
> 
> The first two codes are not telling anything to me, they do not look like serial numbers to me. Does anybody have any further information about these ref numbers? I was hoping to get the serial number so that I would also get the exact age for this watch. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-serial-numbers-year-93023.html)
> 
> Caliber number 784 makes sense to me and is what I was expecting based on these two similar wathes:
> 
> bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 737: Gents Tissot Seastar Seven Manual Wind, 1963
> bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 601: Gents Tissot Automatic Seastar Seven, 1963
> 
> Anyways, based on those two examples above I would guess my watch is also from around 1963?
> 
> Attached some pictures of the watch before and after with new strap.


The attachment shows Tissot serial numbers by year.
The number: REF 43524 only makes sense if your watch is from the 20's.
More likely the REF #'s refers to the model number of the watch case (and perhaps the case back).


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

alvaropinto said:


> Hi,
> I think I have one very similar. Mine has automatic writen and the sweep second does no have the red pointer at the end but the dial and numerals are pretty much the same.
> Take a look.


That's nice :-! Looks very clean.....is it the original dial finish??


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> View attachment 514752
> 
> 
> Two of my vintage Tissots. Both of them are somewhere in the 27cal. family if I'm not mistaken. I had pictures of the movements, but somehow they were deleted off of my computer  The one on the right was dated by serial to around 1950 and is actually pretty big for the time period (imo) at 38mm. I'm a little bummed that the original second hand couldn't be saved as it was pretty bent when I got the watch. The one on the right with the brown strap has been dated back to somewhere in the neighborhood of 1937-39 and is about 35mm. Had them overhauled at Andrews Clocks and Watches in Hillsdale, NJ by Russell. Man is impeccable and is WOSTEP certified. Five stars


Two very nice watches there :-! I've got a Tissot 'bumper' watch from 1948 with the bigger case, and they wear well 

The one on the brown strap looks more 40's to me!! 35mm for a 30's watch was pretty big.....but I could be wrong ;-)

Let's see some fresh movement shots :-!


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Two very nice watches there :-! I've got a Tissot 'bumper' watch from 1948 with the bigger case, and they wear well
> 
> The one on the brown strap looks more 40's to me!! 35mm for a 30's watch was pretty big.....but I could be wrong ;-)
> 
> Let's see some fresh movement shots :-!


Sadly, I don't have any movement shots. I lost them a while back. I had saved them from the seller and then my computer went bonkers and deleted my serial #s and servicing dates. I can't pull up the listings any longer to save the photos and I'm too scared to open them up myself.


----------



## kamak

Thanks, I also think that the REF numbers are from the back of the case. Would have been nice to get the serial number from the movement, have to be more precise next time when asking the watch maker to provide the serial number, or use another watchmaker.


----------



## Suppafly

Hi,
i am new on this forum.
I have found my grandmothers golden wrist watch.
Can anyone tell me something more about it?
By *obsidian*'s post it should be dated between 1934-1936?






























kind regards,
M.

I've just found out, that the watch is:
Tissot lady's watch with movement number 699683 was produced in November 11[SUP]th[/SUP], 1937 and has a calibre number 19.4 with manual winding and 18K gold.

Can anyone tell me, the price for this watch (variation). Or atleast, where are those kind of things sold?


----------



## alvaropinto

JohnnyMonkey said:


> That's nice :-! Looks very clean.....is it the original dial finish??


No refinish, completly original! It's just in great shape.
Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> Sadly, I don't have any movement shots. I lost them a while back. I had saved them from the seller and then my computer went bonkers and deleted my serial #s and servicing dates. I can't pull up the listings any longer to save the photos and I'm too scared to open them up myself.


The backs will probably be screw off, so you either need one of those small sticky rubber case opener balls from ebay, or roll a bunch of duct tape up into a sticky ball and use that to unscrew the backs.....you don't need fancy tools ;-)


----------



## 3ther

99% sure they're snapbacks, so no screwing would be required. I popped em off before Russel overhauled em, and they didn't like to stay locked in place so I'm still leary. I contacted the guy I got it from with hopes he still has the photos


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Suppafly said:


> Hi,
> i am new on this forum.
> I have found my grandmothers golden wrist watch.
> Can anyone tell me something more about it?
> By *obsidian*'s post it should be dated between 1934-1936?
> 
> View attachment 515213
> 
> View attachment 515214
> 
> View attachment 515215
> 
> View attachment 515216
> 
> 
> kind regards,
> M.
> 
> I've just found out, that the watch is:
> Tissot lady's watch with movement number 699683 was produced in November 11[SUP]th[/SUP], 1937 and has a calibre number 19.4 with manual winding and 18K gold.
> 
> Can anyone tell me, the price for this watch (variation). Or atleast, where are those kind of things sold?


Hi there

We can't value your watch on here (see *Sticky* thread at top of forum) but can only point you in the direction of completed listings on ebay to see what kind of money these go for?!!

I can tell you there's not much of a market for vintage ladies watches, so any value in this may just be the scrap gold value, so it depends how important the watch is to you being it was your Grandmothers??


----------



## 3ther

Got it. Let me know if the serial doesn't show clear. The picture is a higher resolution than i thought originally... (edit: it was downsized for the forum i guess. sn 988739)









Almost forgot! I have the original box for it


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Superbe!


----------



## alvaropinto

3ther said:


> Got it. Let me know if the serial doesn't show clear. The picture is a higher resolution than i thought originally... (edit: it was downsized for the forum i guess. sn 988739)
> 
> View attachment 515678
> 
> 
> Almost forgot! I have the original box for it
> 
> View attachment 515690


Incredibly clean movement! cal. 27...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> Got it. Let me know if the serial doesn't show clear. The picture is a higher resolution than i thought originally... (edit: it was downsized for the forum i guess. sn 988739)
> 
> View attachment 515678
> 
> 
> Almost forgot! I have the original box for it
> 
> View attachment 515690


Wow!! That movement looks brand new  Nice having the box too :-!

The serial no' puts it between 1937 and 1939........so maybe 1938 then :-d


----------



## rickinFL

Hello. New to Forum and need help. Inherited this watch from my grandfather. I have had it for 26 years. Never inquired but did have it serviced years ago. Was told at the time that the watch contained a Patek Philippe mechanism. The only No. on watch case is 6013. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

Nice watch, and looks like a model from mid to late 60's and possibly 14k gold??

I'm sceptical as to why a Tissot would have a Patek Phillippe movement fitted into it, as that would be a lot more expensive than the Tissot movement, and also from the difficulty of actually fitting it, unless it was a perfect match size wise??? Something like this would have been the norm.... bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 784-1

The watch has a screw off back......you don't need a special tool to get it off......roll a load of sticky duct tape up into a large-ish ball, sticky side out, and that should give you enough grip to turn and unscrew the back!!

If you can get a good close up photo of the movement.....that will reveal all!!


----------



## rickinFL

case back









mechanism-guess mom did'nt know what she was talking about.

thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Did you get the serial no' from the movement??


----------



## rickinFL

13051609


----------



## rickinFL

Looks to be a 1971 movement? assuming that is not the original case back.


----------



## 7Seconds

Hi,

here are mine :





























Just bought from ebay.de and waiting for arrival. The first one is a cal 27-2 from 1949, and the black one os a cal 27 from 1937-1939. Aren't they beautiful?

Cheers, Ralph


----------



## 3ther

gorgeous watches. Your top watch looks a bit like mine  Any nice Vintage Tissot out there? - Page 11


----------



## alvaropinto

Two wonderful watches!:-!
Congratulations.
I have a similar one with red second hand.
Cheers!


----------



## JCCR

7Seconds said:


> Hi,
> 
> here are mine :
> View attachment 539417
> 
> View attachment 539418
> 
> View attachment 539419
> 
> View attachment 539420
> 
> 
> Just bought from ebay.de and waiting for arrival. The first one is a cal 27-2 from 1949, and the black one os a cal 27 from 1937-1939. Aren't they beautiful?
> 
> Cheers, Ralph


Hi!

Superbe watches!


----------



## JCCR

alvaropinto said:


> Two wonderful watches!:-!
> Congratulations.
> I have a similar one with red second hand.
> Cheers!


What a beauty!

;-)


----------



## WVE

How about mine:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

WVE said:


> How about mine:


£ nice watches there :-!


----------



## 3ther

I read on another subforum that valuations are allowed as long as they're for informational purposes only and not for selling (which, I assure you, these are staying with me and going to my child), so would anyone care to shed some light on these two? Are they worth anything more than the price paid for them? I don't know if these even have a model name. They're just of the 27cal family. How much did these even retail for anyway? (If this is inappropriate, mods, I will gladly take this down!)


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> I read on another subforum that valuations are allowed as long as they're for informational purposes only and not for selling (which, I assure you, these are staying with me and going to my child), so would anyone care to shed some light on these two? Are they worth anything more than the price paid for them? I don't know if these even have a model name. They're just of the 27cal family. How much did these even retail for anyway? (If this is inappropriate, mods, I will gladly take this down!)
> 
> View attachment 573389


Hi

Two very nice watches there :-! The gold one on the right has the exact same dial as one of mine in a s/s case, which dates from 1949, so that's ballpark for yours too......the other one I'd say is 40's too. If you can get the back off of them......probably snap on casebacks, so you'll need the right tool and to be carefull, you can get the serial no' from the movements which will date them precisely.

The cal 27 range were good solid reliable movements, so I've heard, and I've not had any issues with the one's I've got.

As for values?? Well, I collect vintage Tissots, and see quite a range of prices being asked, and the rarer, earlier models, and higher end chronographs always command a premium, and prices in general are rising steadily as more people are starting to realise how good these watches are, but they havn't gone completely mad like like vintage Omega's have!!

Is the gold watch plated/filled or solid gold??


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Hi
> 
> Two very nice watches there :-! The gold one on the right has the exact same dial as one of mine in a s/s case, which dates from 1949, so that's ballpark for yours too......the other one I'd say is 40's too. If you can get the back off of them......probably snap on casebacks, so you'll need the right tool and to be carefull, you can get the serial no' from the movements which will date them precisely.
> 
> The cal 27 range were good solid reliable movements, so I've heard, and I've not had any issues with the one's I've got.
> 
> As for values?? Well, I collect vintage Tissots, and see quite a range of prices being asked, and the rarer, earlier models, and higher end chronographs always command a premium, and prices in general are rising steadily as more people are starting to realise how good these watches are, but they havn't gone completely mad like like vintage Omega's have!!
> 
> Is the gold watch plated/filled or solid gold??


They're both cal27, and I have dated them. The larger one with the black strap is 1950 and the smaller one with the brown strap is actually from 1937-39 (988739) as seen here:








Sadly, they are both stainless and neither plated nor filled. I think it's almost some sort of gold pvd coating.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> They're both cal27, and I have dated them. The larger one with the black strap is 1950 and the smaller one with the brown strap is actually from 1937-39 (988739) as seen here:
> View attachment 574678
> 
> 
> Sadly, they are both stainless and neither plated nor filled. I think it's almost some sort of gold pvd coating.


As far as know, they didn't have any processlike PVD back then, so I'm wondering if it's the base metal (brass?) that's lost it's chrome plate over the years??


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> As far as know, they didn't have any processlike PVD back then, so I'm wondering if it's the base metal (brass?) that's lost it's chrome plate over the years??


Is it possible that it's just brass? It's not at all pitted/doesn't have any flecks of chrome scattered about. It's a very uniform coating. The larger watch seems to have more of a brass-tinged colour peeking through.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

A lot of watches from this time were chrome plated, and I have seen watches where the remnants of plate were taken off as it had looked scruffy, but I can't say that's a common thing I've heard about!!

You said both watches were stainless, but the one pictured onthe rightlooked gold, sohad it got no hallmarks on it anywhere (in between the lugs??) I can't see it would have just been produced in brass?!!


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> A lot of watches from this time were chrome plated, and I have seen watches where the remnants of plate were taken off as it had looked scruffy, but I can't say that's a common thing I've heard about!!
> 
> You said both watches were stainless, but the one pictured onthe rightlooked gold, sohad it got no hallmarks on it anywhere (in between the lugs??) I can't see it would have just been produced in brass?!!


Just popped the strap off. Nothing between the lugs. The only thing that I can think of is that maybe the caseback has been replaced at some point? I don't know how possible that could be, but there are no markings on it. The caseback is stainless, but the rest of the case is that brassy colour... Is there a way to look at the case number and date it as well? I'm pretty perplexed, presently. :think:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> Just popped the strap off. Nothing between the lugs. The only thing that I can think of is that maybe the caseback has been replaced at some point? I don't know how possible that could be, but there are no markings on it. The caseback is stainless, but the rest of the case is that brassy colour... Is there a way to look at the case number and date it as well? I'm pretty perplexed, presently. :think:


If it was 9k goldplated then it would have a s/s back!! Only solid gold watches would have a gold back too, as far as I know?!!


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> If it was 9k goldplated then it would have a s/s back!! Only solid gold watches would have a gold back too, as far as I know?!!


That makes sense! But it says acier inoxydable on the back (stainless). No markings whatsoever.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> That makes sense! *But it says acier inoxydable on the back (stainless). *No markings whatsoever.


That just tells you what the caseback is!! Are there no markings between the lugs....where the strap goes??


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> That just tells you what the caseback is!! Are there no markings between the lugs....where the strap goes??


Nope! Nothing! Not even anything that could be interpreted as a mark


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> Nope! Nothing! Not even anything that could be interpreted as a mark


Ok.....I'm notreally up on gold (plated) watches and what markings they should have, but I'd still say that was gold plate or filled!!


----------



## 3ther

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Ok.....I'm notreally up on gold (plated) watches and what markings they should have, but I'd still say that was gold plate or filled!!


No worries. I really appreciate your help :-D they're both really solid watches. Wish there was more info on em!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

3ther said:


> No worries. I really appreciate your help :-D they're both really solid watches. Wish there was more info on em!


Yeah, not sure what else I could add really.........Tissot didn't really seem to name a lot of models from this period from what I can see........I have several now, and none with a model name, unlike all of my 60's/70's watches, which were all in one "family" or another....."Seastar"... "PR516"...."Visodate"...."Navigator" etc


----------



## Coys

Well I'm not sure if I have a "Nice Vintage Tissot", but is certainly vintage and as you will see from the pictures it is in a bit of a state. Oh and it is is not working.

My father purchased the watch in either Cape Town or Mombassa during WWII when he was stationed there with RAF Coastal Command. On the movement there is the serial number 1550982, which I believe means it was manufactured in 1945. The movement also has the words Tissot (in italics) and Swiss. The inside of the case back has the words "Modele Depose" in capitals and the back has "Waterproof, non-magnetic shock absorber (capitals), Tissot (italics), Swiss and Acier Inoxydable (which I believe means stainless or rust-proof) and the number 1173396, which I first assumed to be the serial number until I opened the case and found a different number. The dial has Tissot (italics) and Antimagnetique at 12 o'clock and Swiss Made under the seconds dial at 6 o'clock. The case also has strange moveable hook on each end which I assume are locks to make the back waterproof. The case is approx. 35 x 23mm.

I would be willing to spend a bit on replacing the glass and getting it working again for sentimental reasons, unless it's really not worth spending anything on.

So, it is worth repairing or destined for my desk drawer until my kids inherit it?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice little watch :-!

I collect vintage Tissots, so always like to see them brought back to life, and wouldn't think this would need much more than a service and new glass to get it up and running nicely??

I would try and find a local independant watchmaker (not High St jeweller purporting to be a watchmaker) and get a quote.

Are you based in the UK??


----------



## Coys

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice little watch :-!
> 
> I collect vintage Tissots, so always like to see them brought back to life, and wouldn't think this would need much more than a service and new glass to get it up and running nicely??
> 
> I would try and find a local independant watchmaker (not High St jeweller purporting to be a watchmaker) and get a quote.
> 
> Are you based in the UK??


Thanks. Yes, I am based in the UK, Essex to be specific, and very close to London. Do you have any recommendations for an independent watchmaker in the London area?

There is one other thing wrong with the watch; one of the strap pins has worn a groove into one of the lug holes which would one day probably break out of the end. I'm not sure if a repair is possible, but I would probably only wear it occasionally so it's not too much of an issue for me. I wonder if the hole could be filled with hard resin and redrilled for the pin. What do you think?


----------



## RedVee

tintin40 said:


> mine


Great! Are the woods, rocks & pearls repairable watches?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Coys said:


> Thanks. Yes, I am based in the UK, Essex to be specific, and very close to London. Do you have any recommendations for an independent watchmaker in the London area?
> 
> There is one other thing wrong with the watch; one of the strap pins has worn a groove into one of the lug holes which would one day probably break out of the end. I'm not sure if a repair is possible, but I would probably only wear it occasionally so it's not too much of an issue for me. I wonder if the hole could be filled with hard resin and redrilled for the pin. What do you think?


My watchguy is based near Cheam in Surrey, on the outskirts of SW London, so if that's not too far for you to go, then I'll PM you his no'.

Have you checked who's in your more immediate area??

As for the lug hole.....I imagine they could fill and re drill it, but you'd probably have to send that off to a caserefinisher to do that?? Might be something worth researching online?!!


----------



## Coys

JohnnyMonkey said:


> My watchguy is based near Cheam in Surrey, on the outskirts of SW London, so if that's not too far for you to go, then I'll PM you his no'.
> 
> Have you checked who's in your more immediate area??
> 
> As for the lug hole.....I imagine they could fill and re drill it, but you'd probably have to send that off to a caserefinisher to do that?? Might be something worth researching online?!!


Thanks again for the advice. I've now found a local watch maker who will look at it later in the week and a case finisher in the London area who can repair the lug hole with a stainless steel plug or hard solder and re-drill it for about £30. I'll let you know how I get on and post pictures of the results.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Coys said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I've now found a local watch maker who will look at it later in the week and a case finisher in the London area who can repair the lug hole with a stainless steel plug or hard solder and re-drill it for about £30. I'll let you know how I get on and post pictures of the results.


Excellent.....keep us updated


----------



## milbournosphere

Hey guys, another buyer's opinion question. I'm just getting into watch collecting and recently found your fine forum.  I'm looking at a late 50's vintage Seamaster on e*bay. Looks okay to me; I think the face has been refurbished, but is still original, and that's okay to me, since I'm just getting started. From the serial number, looks like a 1957-58 vintage. Anybody willing to give their opinion? Here are some pics to keep the thread moving.

































This would be my first vintage watch purchase, so I want to make sure that this wouldn't be a loser. Price will probably end up around $100-125.


----------



## stoffa

Hi everyone, 

I am new here and have just received a Tissot anti-magnetique i bought from ebay a few weeks ago. I am happy with the watch, especially considering what I paid for it. But I am curious whether all the parts are original. I know that they have all be refinished and I don't mind that at all. But it would be nice to know if overall it is an original 1957 tissot (which is what I dated it too based on the serial number). Or maybe this is a fake? Like I said I am very new to all this so I have lots of learning to do.

Would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## 3ther

Hey dude. Not to be a downer, as it is a nice watch, but it seems like there are a few bits and pieces that don't add up. For one, the hands look to be aftermarket, as I don't think they used lume back then (Your watch dates to 1957 by serial). Also, the crown looks as it if came from a later model tissot, as it appears to be a 70s style 'T'

Otherwise, the movement looks good and could probably benefit by a nice cleaning/servicing. Regardless, if you like it, there's nothing wrong with that! I've got two antimagnetiques myself. Great watches. Very robust movements and great looks.

Wear it well!


----------



## stoffa

Great thanks for the info. 3ther. I expected it too be worse to be honest. I think the hands look fine on the dial but if I ever find originals then I could swap them out. Any idea if finding just hands that are original Tissot for this watch is possible or easy? 

Overall I'm happy with what I got and no regrets about the buy.

Thanks again


----------



## RedVee

G'day all,
Just arrived from eBay a 1972(?) SeaStar automatic. My first auto watch.
I know you will want photos so will post as soon as I can.

A couple of questions if I may.
How can I tell if it has a screw crown? That will help me work out how to set the day & date I think.
I assumed 'SeaStar' would indicate some water resistance, though the back is a plain stainless ( I think) with no writing at all just 6 little notches around the edge.
I haven't been able to find another on the net so far that looks the same as this one. The look of the watch is similar to my dads old 1971 (6119) Seiko, gold plate with gold face, though I'm not sure what I'll be doing for a strap as the lugs are thick reducing the space between them to 10mm, even though the distance from the outer edges of the lugs would be ~20mm. I assume that means I will need to locate a replacement gold plate Tissot original bracelet.

The face has at 12; a little T on a raised square, Tissot Swiss and then above the 6; automatic SeaStar.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## 3ther

stoffa said:


> Great thanks for the info. 3ther. I expected it too be worse to be honest. I think the hands look fine on the dial but if I ever find originals then I could swap them out. Any idea if finding just hands that are original Tissot for this watch is possible or easy?
> 
> Overall I'm happy with what I got and no regrets about the buy.
> 
> Thanks again


No worries! I like the looks of the watch so I'd be happy too! As far as sourcing hands, the best advice I'd have to offer is ebay. I've not seen too many vintage tissot hands, but I'm sure you could find similar leaf or dauphine style hands. You'd just have to know the hand size that your watch takes. I'd go to a watchmaker to just make sure. Have him take a look and tell him if you'd like the hands replaced/with what style, or just ask for the hand sizes.



RedVee said:


> G'day all,
> Just arrived from eBay a 1972(?) SeaStar automatic. My first auto watch.
> I know you will want photos so will post as soon as I can.
> 
> A couple of questions if I may.
> How can I tell if it has a screw crown? That will help me work out how to set the day & date I think.
> I assumed 'SeaStar' would indicate some water resistance, though the back is a plain stainless ( I think) with no writing at all just 6 little notches around the edge.
> I haven't been able to find another on the net so far that looks the same as this one. The look of the watch is similar to my dads old 1971 (6119) Seiko, gold plate with gold face, though I'm not sure what I'll be doing for a strap as the lugs are thick reducing the space between them to 10mm, even though the distance from the outer edges of the lugs would be ~20mm. I assume that means I will need to locate a replacement gold plate Tissot original bracelet.
> 
> The face has at 12; a little T on a raised square, Tissot Swiss and then above the 6; automatic SeaStar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


The screwdowns tend to be a bit wider, but if it's a very thin looking crown, it probably isn't threaded. Try gently turning the crown towards the 6 o'clock position. You'll be able to feel if it has any resistance. Otherwise, you can just pull it out to set date/time.

At this point, since the watch is roughly 40 years old, I wouldn't suggest trying out it's water resistance, as the seals aren't strong any longer and it'd probably get destroyed. A general rule of thumb is keep all vintage watches away from water. I won't even wear my tissots out if it's drizzling! Let's see some pics!


----------



## tweed

Hey all, 

Here is a few pictures of a Pocket Tissot watch that belonged to my grandfather. Unfortunately, I do not know much about it, my grandmother says that he already had it when they met.


----------



## 3ther

That is absolutely STUNNING! The serial (33280) dates it to 1925-1926. Beautiful piece. It looks like it's in great shape too. I'd say have it cleaned and oiled and _your_ grandson will be able to take possession of it someday


----------



## tweed

Thank you for the information! I really love it and it keeps good time too. Do you think I should have it serviced? probably it past around 60 years since last service...


----------



## 3ther

I'd say you should 100% have it serviced and cleaned. Make sure the movement is in tip-top shape. You can expect it to run you a couple hundo, but it's well worth it. My guy normally runs between $165-265 for an overhaul/cleaning depending on complexity of movement (obviously, any add'l parts will be extra), but it's 100% worth it. You notice the difference right away.

The case shape is really unique, and I definitely dig that too; teardrop-esque. Any details of the case materials? It'd be located on the caseback that you removed to expose the movement.


----------



## tweed

If I remember the cover says "metal" Although, I believe that the chassis is solid rose gold, I think I see a gold mark on the left top side. The crystal frame and back cover appear to have rose gold plating which shows wearing in a few areas. I will take a better look latter on today.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

milbournosphere said:


> Hey guys, another buyer's opinion question. I'm just getting into watch collecting and recently found your fine forum.  I'm looking at a late 50's vintage Seamaster on e*bay. Looks okay to me; I think the face has been refurbished, but is still original, and that's okay to me, since I'm just getting started. From the serial number, looks like a 1957-58 vintage. Anybody willing to give their opinion? Here are some pics to keep the thread moving.
> 
> View attachment 621576
> 
> 
> View attachment 621577
> 
> 
> View attachment 621579
> 
> 
> View attachment 621580
> 
> 
> This would be my first vintage watch purchase, so I want to make sure that this wouldn't be a loser. Price will probably end up around $100-125.


Hi

Nice looking watch, but I'm pretty sure that it's a repainted dial as it looks too black (if you know what I mean?) and doesn't have any sign of ageing!!

There is also quite a bit of corrosion on the back of the case and on some parts of the movement, so I'm guessing this has either come from India or Singapore (or the like)??

I'm a collector of vintage Tissots, and personally wouldn't buy a redialled watch as I like them to be original......if I want a new looking watch I'll go buy one, but that's just me, and the majority of collectors!!

Value wise..........original watches are sought after, depending on make, model, vintage and rarity, redials won't hold any value really, BUT, it's for you to wear, so if you like it, and are happy with the price paid, then that's all that matters!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

stoffa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have just received a Tissot anti-magnetique i bought from ebay a few weeks ago. I am happy with the watch, especially considering what I paid for it. But I am curious whether all the parts are original. I know that they have all be refinished and I don't mind that at all. But it would be nice to know if overall it is an original 1957 tissot (which is what I dated it too based on the serial number). Or maybe this is a fake? Like I said I am very new to all this so I have lots of learning to do.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks.


Hi

looks like a _Mumbai Special _to me...ie, a redialled watch from India.

Generally speaking, these watches aren't repainted very well,and aren't true to how the watch looked when it was made........that wouldn't have had white subdial paint for starters!!

I've seen one where the watch was dropped, and half the dial paint came off, and most of the time, the cases and movements are full of corrosion, but the mov't on yours doesn't look too bad!!

It won't be worth anywhere near as much as a nice original example, but, as I've just said on another similar thread...........it's your watch, and if you like it and are happy with what you paid for it, then that's what's important!!

If you see any others you like, don't hesitate to '_ask the question' :-!_


----------



## milbournosphere

Johnny, thanks for the info. Since you collect vintage Tissots...is there a source you recommend? I ended up passing on the Seastar I was looking at, due to the corrosion on the case. I agree with you that Tissot's dials look very nice, even with a bit of wear.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

milbournosphere said:


> Johnny, thanks for the info. Since you collect vintage Tissots...is there a source you recommend? I ended up passing on the Seastar I was looking at, due to the corrosion on the case. I agree with you that Tissot's dials look very nice, even with a bit of wear.


No particular source......Ebay, sales forums, watch fairs etc. I've bought some duds, but now know what I'm looking for after doing my research. The Vintage and Pocketwatch forum is a good place to hang out to pick up bits of information here and there.........some VERY knowledgeable guys on there!!

Good move not getting that watch......plenty of nice one's out there, just gotta keep your eyes peeled!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Lovely old pocketwatch there :-!

I would definitely get that serviced........can you imagine running a vintage car on 60 year old oil?? :-x


----------



## RedVee

3ther said:


> The screwdowns tend to be a bit wider, but if it's a very thin looking crown, it probably isn't threaded. Try gently turning the crown towards the 6 o'clock position. You'll be able to feel if it has any resistance. Otherwise, you can just pull it out to set date/time.
> 
> At this point, since the watch is roughly 40 years old, I wouldn't suggest trying out it's water resistance, as the seals aren't strong any longer and it'd probably get destroyed. A general rule of thumb is keep all vintage watches away from water. I won't even wear my tissots out if it's drizzling! Let's see some pics!


Ok. here goes. The case is 36mm excluding crown x 12mm, 40mm lug end to lug end. Lugs are 20mm from outer edge to outer edge, but only 10mm ! from inner edge to iner edge. It reminds me of an early/mid 70s Seiko 5 in looks. So I'm a bit confused (a lot actually). Lume on hands but either doesnt work or is too faint for my eyes. 
Day Date advances with the hand movement but I cannot work out how to adjust/correct. Crown domed but shows a fair bit of wear. The crown does unscrew/loosen when turned towards 6 but I can only discern one pull out position, the time setting position.
Don't know how to wind it, it always seems to feel fully wound ? I have been giving it a shake. Would this wind by the movement of being in pants pocket? 
I think it will be a while before I find a strap for it, I had thought a brown leather with bund would be an interesting look with the gold (plus I dont have a brown leather strap atm).
Bit scared to open the back.

OK photo thing not working for me atm. Wants dimensions of 800x0 ??? a straight line image?
anyway will upload to a pic hoster and link from there. 
will edit this post when photos ready.
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0129.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0133.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0134.jpg


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> Ok. here goes. The case is 36mm excluding crown x 12mm, 40mm lug end to lug end. Lugs are 20mm from outer edge to outer edge, but only 10mm ! from inner edge to iner edge. It reminds me of an early/mid 70s Seiko 5 in looks. So I'm a bit confused (a lot actually). Lume on hands but either doesnt work or is too faint for my eyes.
> Day Date advances with the hand movement but I cannot work out how to adjust/correct. Crown domed but shows a fair bit of wear. The crown does unscrew/loosen when turned towards 6 but I can only discern one pull out position, the time setting position.
> Don't know how to wind it, it always seems to feel fully wound ? I have been giving it a shake. Would this wind by the movement of being in pants pocket?
> I think it will be a while before I find a strap for it, I had thought a brown leather with bund would be an interesting look with the gold (plus I dont have a brown leather strap atm).
> Bit scared to open the back.
> 
> OK photo thing not working for me atm. Wants dimensions of 800x0 ??? a straight line image?
> anyway will upload to a pic hoster and link from there.
> will edit this post when photos ready.
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0129.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0133.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb307/RedVee8/WatchesStuff/IMG_0134.jpg


That's a 70's Seastar for sure. Sounds like it needs some attention to me, so I would find a local watchmaker and get it serviced and cleaned up!!

It's no problem taking the back off.....if you havn't got the right tool, just roll up a bunch of sticky tape into a ball and that 'should' have enough grip to open it?!! Refitting is obviously the reverse of opening!!

On the movement, you should see a long number, possibly on a small round plastic 'medalion' which will be the serial number, with which we can date the watch.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> That's a 70's Seastar for sure. Sounds like it needs some attention to me, so I would find a local watchmaker and get it serviced and cleaned up!!
> 
> It's no problem taking the back off.....if you havn't got the right tool, just roll up a bunch of sticky tape into a ball and that 'should' have enough grip to open it?!! Refitting is obviously the reverse of opening!!
> 
> On the movement, you should see a long number, possibly on a small round plastic 'medalion' which will be the serial number, with which we can date the watch.
> 
> Keep us posted!!


Ok, got the back off with the sticky tape (now to get the residue off the case back).

I can see no words or numbers at all on the movement. But it is cool watching the little heartbeat. 
EDIT: correction, on blowing up a photo I can see 2571 just north of where 9 is.
EDIT2: correction, also found the little disc, with magnification I think the number is 15313083 - it is between Tissot Swiss.

On the inside of the case there is writing.
Chs Tissot & Fils
Then a shield with 
Tissot (in the right leaning script)
Fab. Suisse
Swiss
Made

Then 
Acier inoxydable
4 4 2 0 2

I hope that is correct as the writing is very small!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner

Edit3: Ok, found now that the Date changes up by 1 with a push of the crown. Still no idea on changing the Day... except by swiging the hands around and around I guess.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> Ok, got the back off with the sticky tape (now to get the residue off the case back).
> 
> I can see no words or numbers at all on the movement. But it is cool watching the little heartbeat.
> EDIT: correction, on blowing up a photo I can see 2571 just north of where 9 is.
> EDIT2: correction, also found the little disc, with magnification I think the number is 15313083 - it is between Tissot Swiss.
> 
> On the inside of the case there is writing.
> Chs Tissot & Fils
> Then a shield with
> Tissot (in the right leaning script)
> Fab. Suisse
> Swiss
> Made
> 
> Then
> Acier inoxydable
> 4 4 2 0 2
> 
> I hope that is correct as the writing is very small!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner
> 
> Edit3: Ok, found now that the Date changes up by 1 with a push of the crown. Still no idea on changing the Day... except by swiging the hands around and around I guess.


The number 2571 is the movement calibre, produced from 1972, and the long number is the serial number, also dating the watch to 1972


----------



## jpec90

Hey guys! I found this watch. It was from my grandfather but he passed away now so i couldn't ask him bout this watch.
Its a very old watch, 1950's I think, hope you could help me telling me if its authentic, rare, expensive or what, and what should I do with it. 
Tissot
CHs TISSOT & FILS
SEVENTEEN 17 JEWELS SWISS
4313348


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

jpec90 said:


> Hey guys! I found this watch. It was from my grandfather but he passed away now so i couldn't ask him bout this watch.
> Its a very old watch, 1950's I think, hope you could help me telling me if its authentic, rare, expensive or what, and what should I do with it.
> Tissot
> CHs TISSOT & FILS
> SEVENTEEN 17 JEWELS SWISS
> 4313348
> 
> View attachment 625182
> 
> View attachment 625183


Hi

Nice old manual wind watch......looks in reasonable shape witha nice bit of patina on the dial :-!

The serial no' dates it to 1958, and the movement look like a Tissot 781
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 781

We can't do valuations on here (read the _sticky_ at the top of the forum as to why)

I'd get that in for a service to get it cleaned up and some fresh oil there!!


----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> The number 2571 is the movement calibre, produced from 1972, and the long number is the serial number, also dating the watch to 1972


Cool, seems it is an 1972 SeaStar then!
I'm very happy considering it was very cheap.

Don't suppose you have an ideas on a strap/bracelet that will fit it?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> Cool, seems it is an 1972 SeaStar then!
> I'm very happy considering it was very cheap.
> 
> Don't suppose you have an ideas on a strap/bracelet that will fit it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Any strap or bracelet of the right lug width will fit. I'd imagine it's either 18 or 20mm, so when you know, do a search for straps in that width and off you go.......LOTS to choose from!!

Keep us posted


----------



## Dirtdigger

Hello everyone!
I´ve read this wonderful forum for a while and this is my first post here.
I´m total beginner on watches and i´m really into Tissots and Omegas. I own couple of vintage Tissots but unfortunately i dont own any Omegas yet since they are bit expensive for my budjet. I allso have few cheap odd make watches to practice the disassembly and assembly on.

This Tissot Camping arrived today after buying it on Ebay. I´ve dated it to be from year 1957 based on the number on the movement. 
I think this is really nice one exept the yellowing on the dial and those two scratches in the crystal. The crystal will be buffed in a couple of days. Is there any good advice how to remove the yellowing without damaging the dial? Is the ultrasonic too agressive for this old dial? I´ve used ultrasonic succesfully before but with a lot newer dials.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Dirtdigger said:


> Hello everyone!
> I´ve read this wonderful forum for a while and this is my first post here.
> I´m total beginner on watches and i´m really into Tissots and Omegas. I own couple of vintage Tissots but unfortunately i dont own any Omegas yet since they are bit expensive for my budjet. I allso have few cheap odd make watches to practice the disassembly and assembly on.
> 
> This Tissot Camping arrived today after buying it on Ebay. I´ve dated it to be from year 1957 based on the number on the movement.
> I think this is really nice one exept the yellowing on the dial and those two scratches in the crystal. The crystal will be buffed in a couple of days. Is there any good advice how to remove the yellowing without damaging the dial? Is the ultrasonic too agressive for this old dial? I´ve used ultrasonic succesfully before but with a lot newer dials.
> 
> View attachment 625647


Hi

Nice watch :-! I've got two _Camping _watches, but neither with a subdial!!

A watchmaker may well be able to clean up the dial a little, and there are some folks over on the Vintage & Pocketwatch forum that will know a thing or two about how to do it, but they may, as I will, just say leave it as it is......it's an old watch, and that's it's history looking back at you!!

I've not cleaned any of mine, and one or two are _worse, _for want of a better word, than yours!!

Get the movement serviced.....that's the most important, and buy some _Polywatch _to polish the glass!!


----------



## Dirtdigger

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice watch :-! I've got two _Camping _watches, but neither with a subdial!!
> 
> A watchmaker may well be able to clean up the dial a little, and there are some folks over on the Vintage & Pocketwatch forum that will know a thing or two about how to do it, but they may, as I will, just say leave it as it is......it's an old watch, and that's it's history looking back at you!!
> 
> I've not cleaned any of mine, and one or two are _worse, _for want of a better word, than yours!!
> 
> Get the movement serviced.....that's the most important, and buy some _Polywatch _to polish the glass!!


Hi JohnnyMonkey!
Thank you for your reply!

I think youre propably right. The dial looks like its 55 years old and yes, it really is 55 years old ;-) Maybe it should stay looking old.

I have buffed crystals before with Farecla car paint refinishing pastes with great success. I have that in my home in many different grits after finishing paintjobs on cars so it´s actually free for me.

I´m thinking to service the movement my self, but i dont have time for it until maybe a month or two. I have done it to my automatics PR516 and Seastar before, so i hope this one will go as good as the ones before. 
And if you are wondering, no i didnt practice straight away with my Tissots. I have many old cheap watches i have been practising before going on with my Tissots


----------



## Андрей




----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Any strap or bracelet of the right lug width will fit. I'd imagine it's either 18 or 20mm, so when you know, do a search for straps in that width and off you go.......LOTS to choose from!!
> 
> Keep us posted


That's the problem, it is 10mm, but 20mm on the outside of the lugs.
So I'm guessing I need a 20mm wide strap with a 10mm wide connecting 'tongue'.... I think that must put me in with metals, prob need to look for an original?... Don't think a leather strap would be done like that.

Oh well, I'm a newbie, the search will be the fun! 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> That's the problem, it is 10mm, but 20mm on the outside of the lugs.
> So I'm guessing I need a 20mm wide strap with a 10mm wide connecting 'tongue'.... I think that must put me in with metals, prob need to look for an original?... Don't think a leather strap would be done like that.
> 
> Oh well, I'm a newbie, the search will be the fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Not really sure what you mean by all that??

You need to measure the width on the inside of the lugs, which would be 18 or 20mm wide, and then buy a strap where the connecting part is the same width.

Do you have a springbar tool to undo the springbar and take the strap off the watch?? If not, I would either look for a _'How to' _video on youtube, or take it into a watch repair place that sell straps and get them to do it.


----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Not really sure what you mean by all that??
> 
> You need to measure the width on the inside of the lugs, which would be 18 or 20mm wide, and then buy a strap where the connecting part is the same width.
> 
> Do you have a springbar tool to undo the springbar and take the strap off the watch?? If not, I would either look for a 'How to' video on youtube, or take it into a watch repair place that sell straps and get them to do it.


No I haven't, but it isn't on a strap it is just the case ATM.
The distance between the lugs is 10mm. The lugs are thick, the width from outside to outside is 20mm.
My thought is a 10mm wide strap would look silly.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> No I haven't, but it isn't on a strap it is just the case ATM.
> The distance between the lugs is 10mm. The lugs are thick, the width from outside to outside is 20mm.
> My thought is a 10mm wide strap would look silly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Just looked at the photos of the watch again, and this watch would have had a built in bracelet, with an extending centre piece fitting into the narrowlugs on the watch.

Do you have the bracelet.....didn't read that bit?!!


----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Just looked at the photos of the watch again, and this watch would have had a built in bracelet, with an extending centre piece fitting into the narrowlugs on the watch.
> 
> Do you have the bracelet.....didn't read that bit?!!


No bracelet, just case.
Have a temporary(?) solution, just went to the shopping centre and had a chat with the guy in the watch works stall. Bought 2x 10mm springbars at $7.95 each, a brown leather (with gold buckle) 20mm strap for $40. While I went for a coffee he snipped off the shoulders on each end of the strap to fit (creating a tongue) and put it together. Looks pretty good I think. The watch cost me $36, $8 postage.
So I've now got a 1972 Tissot SeaStar Automatic DayDate (terminology ok?) for $A99.90 so far, that I can wear and seems to work ok. 
I'm pleased so far!

Next steps will be to get a service. Then I'll pick up some tools and maybe buy another strap and practise changing them around, I'll attempt to polish the scratches out of the crystal, all that type off stuff.

Pictures with strap to come.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

RedVee said:


> No bracelet, just case.
> Have a temporary(?) solution, just went to the shopping centre and had a chat with the guy in the watch works stall. Bought 2x 10mm springbars at $7.95 each, a brown leather (with gold buckle) 20mm strap for $40. While I went for a coffee he snipped off the shoulders on each end of the strap to fit (creating a tongue) and put it together. Looks pretty good I think. The watch cost me $36, $8 postage.
> So I've now got a 1972 Tissot SeaStar Automatic DayDate (terminology ok?) for $A99.90 so far, that I can wear and seems to work ok.
> I'm pleased so far!
> 
> Next steps will be to get a service. Then I'll pick up some tools and maybe buy another strap and practise changing them around, I'll attempt to polish the scratches out of the crystal, all that type off stuff.
> 
> Pictures with strap to come.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Ok....at least you can wear it now!! Just save a search on ebay for 'Tissot bracelets'.....one that fits your watch will come up sometime, even on a watch that's not working!!


----------



## asadtiger




----------



## cndri

Vintage Tissot from 1956. I suppose it's Seastar, am I correct? Works and keeps time well. All it needs is new crystal and strap.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

cndri said:


> View attachment 633603
> 
> View attachment 633605
> 
> View attachment 633604
> 
> 
> Vintage Tissot from 1956. I suppose it's Seastar, am I correct? Works and keeps time well. All it needs is new crystal and strap.


Hi

Nice watch....I have one very similar :-!

Tissot had a lot of '_un-named'_ models out around this period, of which yours is one!! I think the Seastar did come out around this time, and was designed as Tissot's answer to the Seamaster, as far as I know.

The other main models were the the _Visodate, T12 _and the _Aquasport_....although that one was a bit earlier!!

If your watch hasn't been serviced, I'd strongly recommend getting it done, as it's likely to be running on old dried up oil, which obviously won't do it any good longterm!!

Look forward to the pics with new crystal and strap :-!


----------



## Shipwreck Pep

Hello everyone! I'm wanted to share a watch that I found in my Great Grandfathers collection of items.

From what I can tell it's a 1952 (Ser# 2751060) and it appears to be in good condition. I plan on keeping this in my Family for a long time to come!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

Nice watch :-! If you havn't already, I'd recommend getting it serviced to make sure it's running nicely, as it's probably running on old dried up oil?!!


----------



## tissotnewb

*Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Hi all,

I bought this watch in a fancy Krakow antique shop and paid around 200$ about 10 years ago. They told me it was an 'interwar' model, and perhaps I was a sucker. The watchband is almost certainly original considering its heavy wear and old-fashioned styling. Whatever it is/was I appreciated the style.

The watch worked fine, but soon a crack developed in the obviously-not-original plastic 'crystal.' So I stopped wearing it after about a year. I would like to get it serviced and replace the crystal. I don't know were to start. Is this thing even a legitimate Tissot? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

T


----------



## Robinne




----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



tissotnewb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought this watch in a fancy Krakow antique shop and paid around 200$ about 10 years ago. They told me it was an 'interwar' model, and perhaps I was a sucker. The watchband is almost certainly original considering its heavy wear and old-fashioned styling. Whatever it is/was I appreciated the style.
> 
> The watch worked fine, but soon a crack developed in the obviously-not-original plastic 'crystal.' So I stopped wearing it after about a year. I would like to get it serviced and replace the crystal. I don't know were to start. Is this thing even a legitimate Tissot? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> T


Hi

Yes, that looks like the real thing......I have one similar, and if you can get the back off, then we'll be able to tell for sure and also date it from the serial no'.......but it's no older than the 40's, and the dial looks like it may have been repainted at some point as it doesn't seem to show any signs of ageing?!!

A new glass won't be much at all, and any watchmaker will be able to do that easily. On that note, try and find a local watchmaker (NOT High St jeweller that sells watches!!) and get the watch serviced while your there :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Robinne said:


> View attachment 656352
> View attachment 656353


Nice sonorous :-!

I have one similar, but without the bezel.....need a new photo of it though!!


----------



## tissotnewb

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Thank you for the information. I have found a proper watchmaker and will get it serviced. I am interested in dating it and would like to remove the back. Can this be done without special tools? I don't want to scratch anything... I've inspected the seam where the back of the watch is joined to the case and I can find no obvious lip or ledge to insert a tool The seam appears to be completely uniform all around.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



tissotnewb said:


> Thank you for the information. I have found a proper watchmaker and will get it serviced. I am interested in dating it and would like to remove the back. Can this be done without special tools? I don't want to scratch anything... I've inspected the seam where the back of the watch is joined to the case and I can find no obvious lip or ledge to insert a tool The seam appears to be completely uniform all around.


I'd imagine it's a snap on caseback then, in which case you can use a caseback opener that looks like a pen knife with a small blade, or even a not too sharp pen knife, but obviously be carefull!!

Can you post a picture up of the back??


----------



## tissotnewb

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

I just had the watch serviced by a specialist in antique watches. I've attached the photos below. He remarked that it was indeed in excellent condition inside and out (aside from some case warping that made a new glass crystal impossible) and made no mention of a repainting of the numerals. He claims that it is from the 1940s and cannot be dated more accurately. Any thoughts?


----------



## 3ther

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Stunner of a watch there. Actually, your watch can be dated more accurately. There's a serial number chart that can be found here and according to your watch's #, it was produced in 1949. Beautiful indeed. What's its diameter? Looks fairly large. That could just be the angle and the closeup, though...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



tissotnewb said:


> I just had the watch serviced by a specialist in antique watches. I've attached the photos below. He remarked that it was indeed in excellent condition inside and out (aside from some case warping that made a new glass crystal impossible) and made no mention of a repainting of the numerals. He claims that it is from the 1940s and cannot be dated more accurately. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 668162
> View attachment 668163


That is indeed a lovely watch..........I love the style of Tissots from this period :-!

I have one similar from around the same period......


----------



## torbjörn b

Here is a pic of my second vintage Tissot a Seastar Navigator ca 1969.
















Regards
torbjörn b


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

torbjörn b said:


> Here is a pic of my second vintage Tissot a Seastar Navigator ca 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> torbjörn b


Hi Torbjorn

Nice watch :-! The serial number dates it to 1974 though, not '69. It also has the slightly later printed dial without the sunken subdials of the earlier versions...........a price cutback at the time I guess??

My two say _Hi 
















_


----------



## torbjörn b

Thanks. It was the sellers information im not so good at Tissot watches but i think its a lovely watch its a keeper.
Regards
torbjörn b


----------



## Coys

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Excellent.....keep us updated


Well I'm still working on it. The case finisher has repaired the lug holes (a great job by the way) and it's now back with the watch maker for repairs, which turned out to be a more than a simple service and new glass. Just one more question: any idea what type/colour strap would have been used in the 40's?

I'll be posting pictures as soon as all work is complete.


----------



## robashton

I cant see you photos- What are your thoughts on this Tissot PRC 100, 42 mm, sapphire crystal, and day date, for a little over $1000? Worth it ? Its form a discount watch website world of watches.








Cheers!


----------



## ClockOrangutan

Just serviced Seastar 30mm -65. Cal. 781-1. Bad phone picture, watch is nicer in real.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ClockOrangutan said:


> Just serviced Seastar 30mm -65. Cal. 781-1. Bad phone picture, watch is nicer in real.
> 
> View attachment 699890


Nice little watch from probably early/mid 60's I'd say?? Have you checked the serial no'??


----------



## ClockOrangutan

Thanks! Yes, serial is: 8025658. I think it's from 1965 referring to list I founded here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-serial-numbers-year-93023.html

Cheers!


----------



## alvaropinto

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Looks like it has been repainted(seconds track and sub seconds).
This big size models. Here's one I have:
Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



alvaropinto said:


> Looks like it has been repainted(seconds track and sub seconds).
> This big size models. Here's one I have:
> Cheers!
> View attachment 713685


Looking back a bit closer, I'd have to agree with that!! Minute track doesn't look bad back the track around the subdial
looks a little wonky!!


----------



## Renoldi

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Very nice thread!!!!

my Sideral


----------



## phoobo

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*







Still not quite sure how this happened...

(I think the two on the left must be mating)


----------



## Ryan Thomas

Here's a Seastar Automatic Day/Date I picked up recently for £45 - not sure of the actual value of the thing, especially since the clasp is a replacement, and it doesn't seem to be a particularly popular or relevant style today... but I like it a lot; as an 18 year old who never went through the period in the 80s that saw gold watches become associated with flashy fakery and rolex-rip-off-brandishing con artists, I'm enjoying it. Probably needs a service, but I think the price I paid was pretty good. Thoughts?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Ryan Thomas said:


> Here's a Seastar Automatic Day/Date I picked up recently for £45 - not sure of the actual value of the thing, especially since the clasp is a replacement, and it doesn't seem to be a particularly popular or relevant style today... but I like it a lot; as an 18 year old who never went through the period in the 80s that saw gold watches become associated with flashy fakery and rolex-rip-off-brandishing con artists, I'm enjoying it. Probably needs a service, but I think the price I paid was pretty good. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 721343
> View attachment 721344
> View attachment 721346
> View attachment 721347


Looks to be from the mid/late 70's from the style of it, and not a bad pick up or 45 quid either!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



phoobo said:


> View attachment 719479
> Still not quite sure how this happened...
> 
> (I think the two on the left must be mating)


So you like the round case Navigators then?!! This is actually one watch that I don't have in my collection as they are a little too large with the built in bracelet for my skinny wrist!!

I do have a T12, although not a chrono like yours, but the divers model with inner rotating bezel. That watch is a big beastie too!!

Nice collection..........anything else on the cards??


----------



## phoobo

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> So you like the round case Navigators then?!!
> 
> Nice collection..........anything else on the cards??


I like that diver's watch you have, very much so. But I don't have any more plans in Tissot-land at the moment. Still, those Gay Freres bracelets for these T-12's are IMO the best ones that company made. So smooth! Or as we say in New York, "like buttah!" So I've been hoarding them with the idea of wearing some on other watches.

The "flying saucer" T-12 chronograph (2 on the right) is IMO the most successful watch in this range; the 24-hour ones on the left are just a result of a 24-hour obsession of mine. Still, I think Tissot could have made these watches more readable with a more assertive pair of hands...


----------



## Coys

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*

It's finished! Here are before and after pics:


----------



## phoobo

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*

That's an exceptional case you've got there, Coys. It really frames the dial beautifully, and confidently. Also, the logo itself is gorgeous. Too bad they dropped it in later models. Wear it in health and good fortune!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*



Coys said:


> It's finished! Here are before and after pics:
> View attachment 722116
> View attachment 722117


Yes, very nice.....really liking that!!

Was it a complete dial restoration or just professionally cleaned?? Who did the work??

Great watch, and a style of watch I would like to add to my collection at some point


----------



## peter-g

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*

My 9ct Visodate.


----------



## Coys

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*



phoobo said:


> That's an exceptional case you've got there, Coys. It really frames the dial beautifully, and confidently. Also, the logo itself is gorgeous. Too bad they dropped it in later models. Wear it in health and good fortune!


Thanks. I can't believe how good it looks; the case finisher and watchmaker certainly did a fantastic job. The new crystal certainly helped.


----------



## Coys

*Re: Any Nice Vintage Tissot Out There?*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Yes, very nice.....really liking that!!
> 
> Was it a complete dial restoration or just professionally cleaned?? Who did the work??
> 
> Great watch, and a style of watch I would like to add to my collection at some point


Thanks. No restoration of the dial at all; just a clean. I believe that most of the crud visible on the "before" photo was on the crystal and not the dial.

The repair to the case was carried out by Adam at Watchcaseworks and the movement (service, new mainspring and repair to hairspring) and new crystal by Timewise Services of Southend-on-Sea. My father bought the watch in Cape Town (or possibly Mombassa) during WWII and I remember him throwing it in a drawer about 40 years ago when it stopped working and one of the lug holes was badly worn. I'm really pleased to get it running again.


----------



## TDLux

Tissot Seastar PR 516 GL 
A recent buy, keeps great time, looks good but those hands just have to go. Looks like they were finished with TIPEX . . .
It was cheap however and I will get the hands replaced. Ordered a black sailcloth with yellow stitching (brady straps) to replace the generic thin brown moc. croc.














I will post pictures after a service, new hands and with the new strap ;-)


----------



## louis111

Here are mine. The Tissot Seastar T12 has been in my possession since 1973 or 1974 when I bought it new. All hands had to be replaced in 1977 after I fell and the glass broke. That's why they are not exactly the right colour.
























































Bought the Stylist quartz new in 1986.The others I bought on auctions. I added a sheet with the manufacturing dates, just because it might be helpful to others.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice T12..........I have the divers version with inner rotating bezel.

The blue dial Seastar Seven has a repainted dial.......presume you know that, as wouldn't have come out of the factory like that, and I'm guessing it came from India if you bought it on a well known auction site?!!


----------



## TDLux

New Strap fitted to the inexpensive Tissot with the ugly hands.
Hands next . . .


----------



## louis111

@Johnnymonkey, You are a 100% right. I liked the colour and the price was right


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

louis111 said:


> @Johnnymonkey, You are a 100% right. I liked the colour and the price was right


Fair enough.....it's your money, but just be carefull with those _Mumbai specials _as the quality of repainting on the dials is often very poor, and because of the high humidity ther, a lot of the cases and movements have got corrosion, plus they paint them in, ahem, unoriginal colours ;-)


----------



## alvaropinto

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Here's a recent addition to my collection.
Automatic bumper movement 28.5-1 in pristine condition.
The dial has a wonderful patina aged colour that I love.
Cheers!


----------



## Stefan Djokic

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

Hey there guys a few days ago my granny gave me an old Tissot watch of hers but as it doesn't really have a name on it i am having difficulties learning a bit more of it and/or it's potential value. All that i can say is that it seams legit its a quartz watch labeled C227/327C on the back. My camera is currently unavailable so i can't really post a pic of it. Any1 with an idea about it?


----------



## Kilovolt

My late father gave me this T12 for my 15th birthday 49 years ago, it's still ticking ...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



Stefan Djokic said:


> Hey there guys a few days ago my granny gave me an old Tissot watch of hers but as it doesn't really have a name on it i am having difficulties learning a bit more of it and/or it's potential value. All that i can say is that it seams legit its a quartz watch labeled C227/327C on the back. My camera is currently unavailable so i can't really post a pic of it. Any1 with an idea about it?


Hard to say anything about it without photos, but, if it's quartz, it's not _that _old, so unless it's gold, it's unlikely to be worth much!!

Get somephotos up when you can.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Kilovolt said:


> My late father gave me this T12 for my 15th birthday 49 years ago, it's still ticking ...
> 
> View attachment 732838


Nice :-!

I have a '57 T12 with the old logo, and it winds oh so smoothly.........very nice watches


----------



## alvaropinto

torbjörn b said:


> I am a collector of Omega watches but this one i could not resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> torbjörn b


Great looking watch.I have a similar one and I just love it! Take a look.







Cheers!


----------



## bluesky13

I have one Tissot but I dont know its age. It's hand-wind one and the bracelet was changed.
Dial and hand is curved. It runs well and nice movement.
Can anyone advise me its age cause I haven't opened the back yet? Thanks 
Here it is;


----------



## sgk

Hi,
Thought I would add mine to the thread as well. Just got back from a service.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

sgk said:


> Hi,
> Thought I would add mine to the thread as well. Just got back from a service.


Great looking watch.....I have one fairly similar :-!

Is it the original finish on the dial or has it been restored/refinished??


----------



## sgk

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Great looking watch.....I have one fairly similar :-!
> 
> Is it the original finish on the dial or has it been restored/refinished??


Thanks JM! The dial is original and in superb condition. My watchmkaer just gave it a little brush.
Would definitely like to see yours as well.


----------



## RedVee

JohnnyMonkey said:


> That's a 70's Seastar for sure. Sounds like it needs some attention to me, so I would find a local watchmaker and get it serviced and cleaned up!!
> 
> It's no problem taking the back off.....if you havn't got the right tool, just roll up a bunch of sticky tape into a ball and that 'should' have enough grip to open it?!! Refitting is obviously the reverse of opening!!
> 
> On the movement, you should see a long number, possibly on a small round plastic 'medalion' which will be the serial number, with which we can date the watch.
> 
> Keep us posted!!


You were correct, it does need attention. It progressively closed down, the date change worked then not again, the power reserve from wearing was a lot less than I thought it should be, then it just stopped altogether.

I have found a local (ish) clock & watchmaker. Hopefully just a clean and lube - am I kidding myself?


----------



## Malakim

Just picked up this little Seastar PR516 on a Swedish auction site. Paid the equivalent of $25 or so. The case needs a little buffing (it's solid stainless, right?), and it probably needs a service. But its a pretty nice little watch. 

It's got the standard 781-1 movement, can you guys date it from a serial? Mine is 9077787 (on the movement).


----------



## TDLux

`Just picked up this little Seastar PR516 on a Swedish auction site. Paid the equivalent of $25 or so. The case needs a little buffing (it's solid stainless, right?), and it probably needs a service. But its a pretty nice little watch. `


Nice, honest looking watch.


----------



## RedVee

RedVee said:


> You were correct, it does need attention. It progressively closed down, the date change worked then not again, the power reserve from wearing was a lot less than I thought it should be, then it just stopped altogether.
> 
> I have found a local (ish) clock & watchmaker. Hopefully just a clean and lube - am I kidding myself?


Oops, a deadun. $659 to repair and service, which I'm obviously not going to proceed with.


----------



## jkchua

Any idea what year is this from?


----------



## federicopl

Here it´s mine, a video i made last year. I bought it from a person from Buenos Aires Tissot Seastar T12 automatic watch - YouTube Still working perfectly, im buying a Casio g Shock g300 to give a Little rest to the tissot and use it only in the city.


----------



## Emre

Was lucky to find a NOS T12 Navigator from 1971, swinging with the Airman from 1965:









And there, in the previous pages someone was asking about the serial number and productions date , below I added the serial numbers ref.

cheers


----------



## jackrobinson

Tissot Stylist 1972 manual. acc to ser.num. and movement search.
I just had it serviced after being idle for some decades in my late dads stash.
Still looking for a new replacement crystal...


----------



## classic1968

Malakim: According to the serial number on the caliber (9077787): 1967


----------



## bobbee

Got this from Switzerland, of all places.....: )


----------



## asadtiger

cant thank everyone individually so thanking all for their wonderful contributions and sharing their beautiful watches with us here


----------



## Ronen00a

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

A very fine Gold Tissot Seastar watch i have , 
will open it and post pictures of the movement :


----------



## jackrobinson

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*

I like the look


----------



## federicopl

*Re: Can anyone identify this vintage Tissot?*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

That´s my Seastar t12, still works perfect


----------



## bigste78

Hi,

I'm new here, but just got this 1971 Seastar Visodate. I had posted over on the main Vintage Forum thread (looking for any general info), but thought that it might also be worth popping on here as it seems appropriate 

Don't know too much about it - serial number dates it as 1971, and it has a 784-2 movement. I'm really pleased with it and think it looks pretty good for 41 years old.


----------



## nikos72

Hi,
newbie here and was hoping someone might be able to id this vintage Tissot? It's 16 jewels, and the serial number -4176310- dates it at 1958. It also has 27B-2 on the inside.
The inside of back case has a number of 51031-51032.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## toffa50

Hi, this is my first time at this distinguished forum and I don´t speak english very well.I want to present my TISSOT NAVIGATOR SONOROUS.I want to replace the dial and the crowns which are not originals.Can somebody help me get them ?
Thanks and regards


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

I don't think you will find a replacement new dial for that, unless you find a broken watch with a nice dial on ebay, but, you can get this dial restored and it will look good.

As for the crowns, again, have a look on ebay for_ Tissot watch crown..........._here's one I just found TISSOT Watches Vintage Winder Crown 5,00 x 2,85 mm | eBay

Good luck with it!!


----------



## shameless

70's lcd -quite heavy -original solid link bracelet


----------



## RedVee

alvaropinto said:


> Great looking watch.I have a similar one and I just love it! Take a look.
> View attachment 749415
> 
> Cheers!


I love the date treatment. Is there a specific term to indicate that the watch has an extra hand to point to the date?


----------



## alvaropinto

toffa50 said:


> Hi, this is my first time at this distinguished forum and I don´t speak english very well.I want to present my TISSOT NAVIGATOR SONOROUS.I want to replace the dial and the crowns which are not originals.Can somebody help me get them ?
> Thanks and regards
> 
> I heard somewhere in this fórum someone mentioning a watchmaker in England who has a big stock of Tissot spairs and had his Tissot(exactly the same as yours) repaired and ended up like brand new.
> I just can't find that post! Sorry!:-s
> I'll let you know if I end up with something.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I heard somewhere in this fórum someone mentioning a watchmaker in England who has a big stock of Tissot spairs and had his Tissot(exactly the same as yours) repaired and ended up like brand new.
I just can't find that post! Sorry!:-s
I'll let you know if I end up with something.


----------



## RedVee

alvaropinto said:


> I heard somewhere in this fórum someone mentioning a watchmaker in England who has a big stock of Tissot spairs and had his Tissot(exactly the same as yours) repaired and ended up like brand new.
> I just can't find that post! Sorry!:-s
> I'll let you know if I end up with something.


If you find that post could you reference it in this one?


----------



## Kasanova

My vintage Tissot


----------



## DaveandStu

Hi, just wanted to share a picture of my vintage Tissot divers.










All the best, Dave.


----------



## johnj

alvaropinto said:


> Hi there,
> I have several Tissots belonging to the 27 calibre series wich I don't think it's the case here.
> This is a extremely rare movement wich I'm unable to identify. There are some similarities with the older 27 model.
> Here's two watches bearing the same calibre(27-2).
> Regards.


The top watch definately looks WWII military issue. Is there a broad arrow on the back?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I'm about to receive a Vintage 1960s Tissot Seastar Seven Visodate Automatic, date function (Silver dial, original SS bracelet, tritium lume). And I will post many pictures here once I get it.


----------



## Quackers

Hi all. 
My father just died and sorting through his stuff we found a 1948 Tissot. It was his 21st birthday present in 1948 
I already posted requesting information in the vintage section but thought I'd add it to this thread.

Apologies for the poor pictures (my camera died and my phone camera does not do good close-ups).


----------



## elviscenko

Please check this one I have for sale on this forum

Tissot Seastar Automatic 1961


----------



## TiHKaL

My Grandfather's Seastar Quartz which I have inherited. Engraving on the case back says 1979 which makes it as old as me. 
He wore it for 33 years, I wore it for a week and the strap broke DOH! Fortunately I found a replacement strap which is on it's way.


----------



## amigo23

here are 2 more....no nothing happens when pressing for image??? can it be something like java needs to be updated?


----------



## khbk

Can anyone tell me something about my Tissot T12 Seastar? I got it new in 1972 and had it serviced with new glass a few month ago.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

What do you want to know about it??

The movement is likely to be this one...... bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 2571

I've got two T12 watches..........one from 1957 & the other a divers watch from around '74.

I can't remember the meaning of the T12 name, so I'll have to have a look in the big book!!


----------



## jta

I am brand new to the forum and vintage watches in general. I actually first became aware of Tissot watches within the past year or so. Anyway I was talking on the phone to my grandmother recently and she mentioned that my grandfather had bought a Tissot watch when he was in Switzerland during WWII. We were at their home over Thanksgiving and my grandfather showed me the watch and said, “Why don’t you just put that watch in your pocket.” He’s eighty-six and said he thought he paid $25 dollars, or franks for it, he wasn’t exactly sure.

The watch itself is a Tissot Antimagnetique, 35mm case # 6454 / 2. I believe it’s gold filled, as it looks worn off in a few spots. The back is a stainless snap-on. From my on-line research I believe the movement is a Cal. 27-2; sweep second hand. Serial No. 1711415, which correlates to 1946. The inside of the back has some very lightly scratched numbers in it, the best I can tell under magnification they are; B-711411, 40093, 20897, and 7148MC. I don’t know if they have any meaning.

Here’s the rub- it does not run. The min. and hour hand rotate freely when I move the watch, but are “locked” together. Also, from my viewing of similar Tissot watches on-line I think the hands may have been replaced. They are not that leaf shape that I have seen, and the second hand is a brighter gold color than either of the others. Grandpa mentioned that he had it fixed, maybe a couple of times. Said he wore it for many years.

I would appreciate any comments / advice on the following:

Cleaning the case- yes or no; myself or professionally. I don’t want to wreck it by polishing away 50+ years of age. But I think it needs cleaned.

Polishing the crystal- light scratches in it- myself or professionally.

Where to get the movement fixed? I’m in Ohio.

Are original hands available? Any suggestions on their the color? The numbers on the dial are kind of a copper looking color- wondering if similar colored hands would look nice. I’m all about originality- is there any way to know what the original hands would have looked like?

Strap- I’m thinking a dark brown would look good.

It’s is NOT for sale- sentimental value is priceless.

Any other advice or info on this watch would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

The watch sounds interesting, and right up my street............I collect vintage Tissots from this era!!

The photos didn't come up though, and that's the easiest way to assess your watch, so if you can get some good close up shots of the case, dial and movement, we might be able to help you?!!

The watch will need a major overhaul by the sounds of it, so look out for any independent watchmakers in your area and get an approx quote!!


----------



## cenotaph

I was wondering if anyone could help me with some info on an old Tissot that I stumbled upon.

A few days ago, I found this on eBay. (I've attached one of the two pictures that were originally part of that listing. They both show basically the same things.) If you don't want to follow the eBay link, the listing says it's a new, manual wind, Tissot Chronometer from 1971-1983. It also says it's "fibber glass", which I assume means the case.

I've tried Googling various combinations of Tissot, navigator, vintage, fiber glass, chronometer, and race, but have found nothing that looks even close. o| I haven't tried contacting the seller yet, but since the item has already sold I don't really expect that I'd get a response. Any info you have on it would be appreciated, but I'd especially like to know a model name, just how rare it is, and what a reasonable price for one would be. Some tips on how to go about acquiring one would also be helpful.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I've seen a few of them, but they're pretty rare and I don't really know anything about them, apart from its more of a stopwatch/timer than a watch afaik??

The case is fibreglass, and probably linked to the "Sideral" range of fibreglass watches Tissot introduced in the 70's.

No idea what the movement is, but I'll have a look in the big Tissot book and see if there's anything about it in there?!!


----------



## TiHKaL

A bit off topic but I like the way the seller has staged the photo above. 

Matching the colours on the watch with a Lancia Delta rally car. A truly insane vehicle


----------



## khbk

I







got this one a few days ago. Perhaps 1970?


----------



## apex1

Here are some pictures of the vintage Navigator Seastar T12 that I recently bought. It has not arrived yet but I am very excited to be getting it. I have looked for a very clean Tissot World Timer for a long time.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

khbk said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this one a few days ago. Perhaps 1970?


That'll be early 70's............probably around '73/74?? If you can get the caseback off and get the serial number from the movement, then you can date it precisely!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

apex1 said:


> Here are some pictures of the vintage Navigator Seastar T12 that I recently bought. It has not arrived yet but I am very excited to be getting it. I have looked for a very clean Tissot World Timer for a long time.


That is immaculate, and very nice!! I'd say it's either been stored and not worn, or has had a major polish to get it to that condition?!!

I've got the divers version in this series........


----------



## apex1

I am a big T12 fan. My dad gave me one in 1970 that I still wear today. You have a great looking series of them! Hopefully the Seastar will be as nice as the pictures. The seller seems like a great guy. He lives in Andorra and I am in Ohio so I'm not sure when I will have it in my hands. Perhaps by the new year.


----------



## khbk

I will let my watchmaker open the watch and have a look!


----------



## Hubblyking

Hi guys new here,can u please tell me what model this is .Its a tissot saphir


----------



## CrossingX

Just got this off ebay for USD 150.. i dun think its quite a deal but i really like the watch..
































i am quite new in vintage watches, in fact ignorant, so some helpful peeps can advise?
1. What should i do with it when it first arrive since it is self winding watch and has not been running for few weeks (delivery time)
2. Should i service the watch?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hubblyking said:


> Hi guys new here,can u please tell me what model this is .Its a tissot saphir


I think you've answered your own question!! I doubt many on here will be knowledgeable on ladies watches, but if you can post some more detailed close up photos of the dial and movement (if you can get the back off safely) then we may be able to help a little more?!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

CrossingX said:


> Just got this off ebay for USD 150.. i dun think its quite a deal but i really like the watch..
> View attachment 919958
> View attachment 919959
> View attachment 919960
> View attachment 919961
> View attachment 919962
> 
> 
> i am quite new in vintage watches, in fact ignorant, so some helpful peeps can advise?
> 1. What should i do with it when it first arrive since it is self winding watch and has not been running for few weeks (delivery time)
> 2. Should i service the watch?


I would get it serviced as you've no idea when it was done previously?? The watch looks in good original condition, apart from missing the original crown, from what I can see!! 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrossingX

should i do anything about it.. since the seller said it is 100% authentic, and fail to state that the crown was changed?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

CrossingX said:


> should i do anything about it.. since the seller said it is 100% authentic, and fail to state that the crown was changed?


I doubt the seller knew, and it's not a problem as crowns get replaced quite often, but you could tell him youve been told the crown isnt original as it hasnt got the "T" on it, and see what he says?!!

You can always ask a watchmaker to change it over when you have the watch serviced, and you can usually find period Tissot crowns on eBay, so I wouldn't worry about it!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrossingX

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I doubt the seller knew, and it's not a problem as crowns get replaced quite often, but you could tell him youve been told the crown isnt original as it hasnt got the "T" on it, and see what he says?!!
> 
> You can always ask a watchmaker to change it over when you have the watch serviced, and you can usually find period Tissot crowns on eBay, so I wouldn't worry about it!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Hi John,

The seller said he has no idea that the crown was not original as he bought it from another person. Well, seems like its no biggy then.. one thing has been bugging me.. if u look at the screw on the big spinning wheel, u can see some abnormality.. will that be a big issue.. oh yea, the seller also said he serviced the watch a month ago and asked me not to worry ..

Regards..
Sean


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

CrossingX said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The seller said he has no idea that the crown was not original as he bought it from another person. Well, seems like its no biggy then.. one thing has been bugging me.. if u look at the screw on the big spinning wheel, u can see some abnormality.. will that be a big issue.. oh yea, the seller also said he serviced the watch a month ago and asked me not to worry ..
> 
> Regards..
> Sean


This is why you have to be careful with eBay!! Many seller's will say it's original, with some definitely knowing it's not, but trying to make a fast buck, and a lot, like your guy, simply taking the word of someone else, who also doesn't know!!

This is where a little knowledge of what your looking st becomes invaluable!!

I looked at that screw close up and looks like the screwdriver slipped!! This guy apparently knows how to service a watch, but didn't spot through crown wasn't original..........hmm, hope he's not a 'Bob the builder' enthusiast type??

I'd monitor how it's going over a few weeks and see how it's going??

Personally, all my watches go straight to my watchguy when I get them, regardless of what the seller has told me, then at least I know for sure where it's at, but, my chap is very cheap, so if I had to pay a fair bit more, I'm not sure what I'd do??

Keep us posted :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrossingX

JohnnyMonkey said:


> This is why you have to be careful with eBay!! Many seller's will say it's original, with some definitely knowing it's not, but trying to make a fast buck, and a lot, like your guy, simply taking the word of someone else, who also doesn't know!!
> 
> This is where a little knowledge of what your looking st becomes invaluable!!
> 
> I looked at that screw close up and looks like the screwdriver slipped!! This guy apparently knows how to service a watch, but didn't spot through crown wasn't original..........hmm, hope he's not a 'Bob the builder' enthusiast type??
> 
> I'd monitor how it's going over a few weeks and see how it's going??
> 
> Personally, all my watches go straight to my watchguy when I get them, regardless of what the seller has told me, then at least I know for sure where it's at, but, my chap is very cheap, so if I had to pay a fair bit more, I'm not sure what I'd do??
> 
> Keep us posted :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


wow.. felt like being ripped off.. cut down USD 150 for this watch.. if i monitor it for a few week and then it breaks down, i will be very very frustrated..will keep u guys posted.. or should i just report this guy and try to get my bucks back??


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

CrossingX said:


> wow.. felt like being ripped off.. cut down USD 150 for this watch.. if i monitor it for a few week and then it breaks down, i will be very very frustrated..will keep u guys posted.. or should i just report this guy and try to get my bucks back??


I don't really think the seller has done anything wrong!!

It's an old watch, so the movement won't be pristine, but you can get the various bits cleaned and polished if you really want to??

You did pay a little bit more than I would pay for it, but then I always look out for a good deal and compare lots of watches for condition and price etc.

I must have over 30 vintage Tissots now  

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrossingX

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I don't really think the seller has done anything wrong!!
> 
> It's an old watch, so the movement won't be pristine, but you can get the various bits cleaned and polished if you really want to??
> 
> You did pay a little bit more than I would pay for it, but then I always look out for a good deal and compare lots of watches for condition and price etc.
> 
> I must have over 30 vintage Tissots now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


John,

You know what, i am starting to like you, not in a gay way ;D.. you are way too kind to strangers like me.. the world really needs more ppl like you..cheers..


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Haha..........glad to help :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carretera18




----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Carretera18 said:


> View attachment 931171


Very nice...........you dont see many of the early dual badged models around :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchsal88

Hello! I've just put a piccie of my first Tissot watch on @watchuseek (ie. via Twitter). Can anyone help me recognise it? Thank you! Sally


----------



## watchsal88

This is my watch!! : ) What is it?


donitondo said:


> This Tissot was the second gift my mother ever gave to my father - she can't remember exactly when she gave it to him, but says that it would have been no later than 1950. It was purchased at a jeweler's in New York City (Manhattan).
> 
> Sorry for the reflection on the upper edge of the crystal... this was the best photo of the bunch. I couldn't photograph the back of the case at all because it is mostly blank and reflected the image of the camera too much.
> 
> The back only says
> 
> (star shape) 10K GOLD FILLED BEZEL
> STAINLESS BACK
> 
> at the top of the case under/between the "arms" for the strap.
> 
> The strap is not the original (it's a stretch Spiedel, now also vintage). I have no idea what happened to the original or what it looked like. My dad passed away 9 years ago, so I can't ask him for any info/details.
> 
> When my Mom gave it to me today (spring cleaning of dresser drawers!), I wound it and it started right up. It's keeping perfect time (as near as I can tell) so far. The thing I find really interesting about it is only the EVEN-numbered hours appear as numerals on the face... I have never seen that in any other watch.
> 
> If anyone has any information on this model, I would love to hear about it!
> :thanks





ninety said:


> Firstly, hello - I'm pretty new to the forum and haven't posted much yet. There's some stunning looking watches in this thread, hopefully mine just about measures up! I got this off ebay for GBP15 a couple of years back - someone had been doing the decorating wearing it, so it was covered in white emulsion. I gave it a clean up, hit the crystal with the Brasso and got to here:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of Rados and an Omega, all of which cost more than this, but this is the best watch - it keeps perfect time and looks great on the wrist. The only problem is that the plastic crystal picks up tiny scratches really easily - I hadn't realised the state of it at the minute until that photo. More polishing needed.
> 
> Another Tissot on the way, but I daren't say too much until it's in my hand...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

watchsal88 said:


> Hello! I've just put a piccie of my first Tissot watch on @watchuseek (ie. via Twitter). Can anyone help me recognise it? Thank you! Sally


You'll need to get some pictures up on here, otherwise difficult to tell!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ninety said:


> Firstly, hello - I'm pretty new to the forum and haven't posted much yet. There's some stunning looking watches in this thread, hopefully mine just about measures up! I got this off ebay for GBP15 a couple of years back - someone had been doing the decorating wearing it, so it was covered in white emulsion. I gave it a clean up, hit the crystal with the Brasso and got to here:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of Rados and an Omega, all of which cost more than this, but this is the best watch - it keeps perfect time and looks great on the wrist. The only problem is that the plastic crystal picks up tiny scratches really easily - I hadn't realised the state of it at the minute until that photo. More polishing needed.
> 
> Another Tissot on the way, but I daren't say too much until it's in my hand...


Ive got this exact watch, als bought from ebay several years ago for very similar money. Im my case, the description & photos weren't vry good, so nobody else bid, but i knew what it was, & it was immaculate when it turned up 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchsal88

JohnnyMonkey said:


> You'll need to get some pictures up on here, otherwise difficult to tell!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Sorry, wasn't sure how to do that via my iPhone so thought I'd resort to Twitter instead!


----------



## watchsal88

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Ive got this exact watch, als bought from ebay several years ago for very similar money. Im my case, the description & photos weren't vry good, so nobody else bid, but i knew what it was, & it was immaculate when it turned up
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Can you tell me which model it is & how old it is & maybe how much it might be worth? Thank you.... : )


----------



## pablomiguel

Hi,

I have just inherited this 1973 Seastar manual. The face is a bit battered and the glass needs to be replaced but it seems to be keeping good time.

What would be the best way of getting it refurbished? Should I send it direct to Tissot? I'm based in London.

My 4th Tissot along with a 2011 Seastar, PRC200 and Visodate.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

watchsal88 said:


> Can you tell me which model it is & how old it is & maybe how much it might be worth? Thank you.... : )


Its just one of yhe Seastar range, with this model coming in in yhe early 70's........mine dates to 1974 from memory, and if you can get the back off of yours and check the serial no' I can date it for you!!

As for values, well, we cant do valuations on here, so best to check on completed auctions on ebay to see what sort of money they're going for??

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

pablomiguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just inherited this 1973 Seastar manual. The face is a bit battered and the glass needs to be replaced but it seems to be keeping good time.
> 
> What would be the best way of getting it refurbished? Should I send it direct to Tissot? I'm based in London.
> 
> My 4th Tissot along with a 2011 Seastar, PRC200 and Visodate.
> 
> View attachment 934970
> View attachment 934972
> View attachment 934973


The cystal is quite easy and cheap to replace, and the dial 'may' be able to be cleaned up a bit??

Dont send it to Tissot, find a local independent watchmaker who'll do the job a lot cheaper!!

I know a guy in Cheam, South London/Surrey who's good and looks after mine, so PM m if you want his no'.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pablomiguel

Thanks Johnny, I've sent a PM.

The face and hands are in worse condition than the photo makes out so it would be nice to at least have them cleaned.


----------



## Carretera18

JohnnyMonkey,

Thanks for comment. The watchmaker restored the case of my Tissot - Omega, but didin´t touch on dial because the unrestored state is more interesting for me.


Ninety,

I like thie square Seastar. I´m trying to get one for restoration projetc.

Best regards,

Marco Y


----------



## watchsal88

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Its just one of yhe Seastar range, with this model coming in in yhe early 70's........mine dates to 1974 from memory, and if you can get the back off of yours and check the serial no' I can date it for you!!
> 
> As for values, well, we cant do valuations on here, so best to check on completed auctions on ebay to see what sort of money they're going for??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Cheers! Mine cost me £100 so I hope I didn't pay too much. Hell, I love it anyway!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Here's mine...... 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carretera18

*JohnnyMonkey,

Nice T12!

Cheers!*


----------



## jspollmann

Hi all,

I'm new here and yesterday I bought a 1947 Tissot Antimagnetique. See the pictures below. I was hoping if somebody could give me some advice what to do next; check, cleaning, repair, etc. and what might be the cost in total for this. Thanks for helping me out and I'm jealous on all the beautiful Tissot watches here on this forum!


----------



## pablomiguel

Well, I sent mine off to Tissot who have just sent it back saying they couldn't do anything as the parts were obsolete. 

I should have listened to jonny and saved some postage!

Next stop is Cheam, hopefully.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Don't send it to Tissot...........they don't seem to bother with vintage watches like Omega do 

Find a local independent watchmaker who can clean and service it :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pablomiguel

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Don't send it to Tissot...........they don't seem to bother with vintage watches like Omega do
> 
> Find a local independent watchmaker who can clean and service it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


That's partly the reason I sent it off, a guy at work has a 40's Omega which was beautifully restored so I was hoping for the same service from Tissot.


----------



## frazam

Hello, newbie here. Just joined the forums because of this thread 

Anyway, the reason I joined is to ask the experts what they can say about the watch below. I am about to purchase it but I know next to nothing about vintage Tissots. In fact, this is my first 'real' watch purchase as I am just now acquiring a taste for quality timepieces 









This is the only photo available. What can you tell me about this watch? And though I'm getting it at a very reasonable price, can you tell me how much these go for usually? Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

70's Seastar Seven...........designed to be more waterproof than the regular Seastar range.

Probably 9 carat gold plated, or gold filled. As for values, your best checking completed ebay auctions to see what they go for?!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## frazam

Thanks JohnnyMonkey! I tried searching on ebay, but I couldn't find any that looks the same so I can't judge it's value  But it's ok, as long as I enjoy it, value doesn't matter much! 

I have to say though, after browsing through the whole thread, I think I'll start collecting Tissots now! Beautiful!


----------



## brwaldm

Here's mine, a vintage Antimagnetique from 1944. Dial has been refinished but movement (cal. 27-2) is original and keeping adequate time. Overall I am very happy with my roughly $100 investment









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carretera18

jspollmann,


Congrats for nice purchase. 


frazam,


Have good luck in Your first purchase.


brwaldm,


Now You have a nice vintage Tissot. Nice work!


Best regards


----------



## frazam

Thanks Carretera!

I finally got my watch, and I changed the strap almost immediately cause the old leather one had a funky smell :lol:


----------



## martinzx

Here is my Vintage Electronic Tissot PRS 516 GL from the 1970's, I hope you enoy the pics


----------



## fluppyboy

martinzx said:


> Here is my Vintage Electronic Tissot PRS 516 GL from the 1970's, I hope you enoy the pics


Now, there is something you don't see every day! Very nice. Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## khbk

Just bought this little Tissot Stylist. Any information about it?
(It was cheap)


----------



## TDLux

TDLux said:


> New Strap fitted to the inexpensive Tissot with the ugly hands.
> Hands next . . .
> View attachment 729292
> View attachment 729297


Finally the chunky gold 516 GL has gone for a hand transplant. The watchmaker took one look and said, "you need lume". I can collect it around 14 Feb and as soon as I do I will post a pic. Love this watch though, keeps perfect time.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

khbk said:


> Just bought this little Tissot Stylist. Any information about it?
> (It was cheap)


The Tissot Stylist range came out in the 70's as a more dressy range of watches. Is it a manual wind watch??

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alvaropinto

Hi ,
I wouldn't replace the dial. Tho original one looks pretty good and with the natural patina from the age wich I love, but it's only a matter of taste isn't it?
Cheers!


Kingmatic said:


> Great vintage Tissot watches do you have guys!!!:-!:-!
> 
> I have seen before, some of the pieces from the collection of Sometimeago , since I check his page regularly ;-)
> 
> Hi Erpardo , very nice collection , particularly I like your Carrousel very much!
> 
> I only have one (sorry, I expect to correct this in a near future)-It is an _Antimagnetique_ probably from de 50´s, with a 20T caliber or similar.
> 
> The dial is particularly big , maybe the inspiration for the new All Dial collection, but unfortunately shows the effects of the time :-(.
> 
> I´m not particular fan of refurbish a dial , but lucky me I found a new one for this particular watch. :-d
> 
> Hope you like it (sorry for the quality of the first pic ), I expect to show you the same watch and better pictures AFTER the "plastic surgery"
> 
> Saludos mis Amigos


----------



## Frommy05

Hi,

We have this old Tissot pocket watch. As we are not specialist at all, can someone please help us with more information about the year of manufacture and potential value???

We have uploaded some pictures. The watch works perfectly. On the dial it reads Tissot Antimagnetique.

On the mechanism inside is the number 793187 and on the inside of the cover is written Metal Plaque or Lamine (Gold plated we know that) Garanti 20 Microns. Than the Tissot Swiss Made logo below it kind of a beehive with the letter K and B in it and below that the (serial?) number: 903033.

We found a list somewhere that would indicate this watch was made in the period 1937-1939, but then we could be completely wrong.

Who can help us out?

Thanks.

Emma & Fred


----------



## anzac1957

The original owner heard I collected watches and gave it to my daughter to pass on to me..
Spent some time working away at the crystal and case with Autosol metal polish.. Came up really nice with the scratches that were on the crystal now not showing..










Cheers


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Frommy05 said:


> View attachment 960464
> View attachment 960465
> View attachment 960466
> View attachment 960467
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We have this old Tissot pocket watch. As we are not specialist at all, can someone please help us with more information about the year of manufacture and potential value???
> 
> We have uploaded some pictures. The watch works perfectly. On the dial it reads Tissot Antimagnetique.
> 
> On the mechanism inside is the number 793187 and on the inside of the cover is written Metal Plaque or Lamine (Gold plated we know that) Garanti 20 Microns. Than the Tissot Swiss Made logo below it kind of a beehive with the letter K and B in it and below that the (serial?) number: 903033.
> 
> We found a list somewhere that would indicate this watch was made in the period 1937-1939, but then we could be completely wrong.
> 
> Who can help us out?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Emma & Fred


Hi

Nice pocket watch, which does indeed date from between 1937 & 1939!!

For various reasons (see the 'sticky' thread at head of forum) we can't do valuations on here, but usually recommend people look on ebay for completed auctions on similar items.

The movement looks like the one in this pocketwatch....... http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2ustu&1241017238

Hope that helps?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maperna

Here is my Tissot from 80's. It has the shape of the Cartier Santos Round Vendome (google it). At 80's many brands uses this shape. But the tissot uses the same arms, fonts (roman numbers), design etc. And the tissot has only a stamp at the movement that signs the watch and movement eta 2824-2. The original band has the tissot sign and the crown too.

I dont know the year, name and nothing about this tissot.


----------



## maperna

My 1946 tissot from my father or one of my grandfathers, I dont know... I found with my mom stuff after she died (2007) and I know only that my father had a Technos/Eta from 70's. I began my Tissot collection with this Tissot.


----------



## Imni

maperna said:


> My 1946 tissot from my father or one of my grandfathers, I dont know... I found with my mom stuff after she died (2007) and I know only that my father had a Technos/Eta from 70's. I began my Tissot collection with this Tissot.
> 
> View attachment 964944
> 
> 
> View attachment 964946
> 
> 
> View attachment 964948


Not often you see Tissots with that finish on the movement. Usually only Omega uses that metal finish and Tissot and Lemania uses a different one.


----------



## maperna

Then, is it a good movement / watch ?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

maperna said:


> My 1946 tissot from my father or one of my grandfathers, I dont know... I found with my mom stuff after she died (2007) and I know only that my father had a Technos/Eta from 70's. I began my Tissot collection with this Tissot.
> 
> View attachment 964944
> 
> 
> View attachment 964946
> 
> 
> View attachment 964948


Nice watch, and with a quality bumper movement too!! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anzac1957

anzac1957 said:


> The original owner heard I collected watches and gave it to my daughter to pass on to me..
> Spent some time working away at the crystal and case with Autosol metal polish.. Came up really nice with the scratches that were on the crystal now not showing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Can anyone provide me with any idea of date of this watch.. At this point I am unable to get the caseback off.. Caseback has 14 sides (tetradecagon)..

Cheers


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

anzac1957 said:


> Can anyone provide me with any idea of date of this watch.. At this point I am unable to get the caseback off.. Caseback has 14 sides (tetradecagon)..
> 
> Cheers


I'd say that was late 70's or early 80's.

Roll a bunch of sticky tape up into a large-ish ball, and use it to unscrew the caseback, which sounds like the screw off type from your description? !!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anzac1957

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'd say that was late 70's or early 80's.
> 
> Roll a bunch of sticky tape up into a large-ish ball, and use it to unscrew the caseback, which sounds like the screw off type from your description? !!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Tried the sticky tape trick the other day.. No joy.. Will get watchmaker friend to use correct tool when next see him..


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

anzac1957 said:


> Tried the sticky tape trick the other day.. No joy.. Will get watchmaker friend to use correct tool when next see him..


Sounds like it's jammed on!! When you take it in, get the serial number, if there is one, off of the movement, then it can be dated!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imni

maperna said:


> Then, is it a good movement / watch ?


Yes, a nice movement with a finish that is unusual for Tissot (a better finish than usual)


----------



## Lemper

The watch looks really sweet OP! Great stuff!


----------



## Jojonic

I've just bought my first Tissot. Actually its not for me, its a gift for my other half for his birthday. I'll certainly send him this way as soon as I 'reveal all'!

Anyway, it wasn't what I was shopping for. I was looking for a retro Timex or a low priced vintage Omega. But this little gem really caught my eye. Its not named or anything so probably nothing special, but I just love the colour and the numbers, and the movement is stunning.

See what you think:










Got a box too 


















Immaculate movement










I hope he likes it... its serial number dates it to 1974, which is the year he was born. Aaaah.

If he doesnt like it I'll keep it and he can be happy with a Casio from argos. :-d


----------



## dkennyken

Hi, I've just purchased a Vintage Tissot (My first although I do have a couple of vintage Omega watches I've purchased recently)
It's a PR 516 Automatic with original s/s strap, I'm told all is original and it's recently been serviced.
I paid £50.00 have I done well? 
The seller wanted £140.

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Ken.

I have attached some pictures.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alvaropinto

dkennyken said:


> Hi, I've just purchased a Vintage Tissot (My first although I do have a couple of vintage Omega watches I've purchased recently)
> It's a PR 516 Automatic with original s/s strap, I'm told all is original and it's recently been serviced.
> I paid £50.00 have I done well?
> The seller wanted £140.
> 
> Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Ken.
> 
> I have atta
> 
> ched some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


well, I would say that you've done very well.
It looks in great shape!
Congratulations!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Jojonic said:


> I've just bought my first Tissot. Actually its not for me, its a gift for my other half for his birthday. I'll certainly send him this way as soon as I 'reveal all'!
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't what I was shopping for. I was looking for a retro Timex or a low priced vintage Omega. But this little gem really caught my eye. Its not named or anything so probably nothing special, but I just love the colour and the numbers, and the movement is stunning.
> 
> See what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a box too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immaculate movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he likes it... its serial number dates it to 1974, which is the year he was born. Aaaah.
> 
> If he doesnt like it I'll keep it and he can be happy with a Casio from argos. :-d


Looks in great condition............hope he likes it 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

dkennyken said:


> Hi, I've just purchased a Vintage Tissot (My first although I do have a couple of vintage Omega watches I've purchased recently)
> It's a PR 516 Automatic with original s/s strap, I'm told all is original and it's recently been serviced.
> I paid £50.00 have I done well?
> The seller wanted £140.
> 
> Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Ken.
> 
> I have attached some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


You did pretty well getting it for that price!! :thumbup:

The only thing with it is I'm not sure that's the original bezel, especially as it's gold?!!

A lot of these watches lose their original bezels, so sellers find random one's that happen to fit and stick them on!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

Awww, the bezel was one of the main things I liked about the watch.
The seller assured me it was all original, he's a collector himself.
I think I'll have to contact him again and see what he has to say about it?

I've just done a quick google images search for tissot pr 516 gold bezel and found a solid gold watch like mine with the same bezel? Could it be from a gold model? Any ideas?


Thanks for the replies and opinions they are appreciated alot.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dkennyken

Here is a picture of the one I found on google images.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

It could be THE, or at least AN original bezel.............I've just not seen that combination in my time collecting vintage Tissots!!

It does give the watch some visual presence though, and if you like it, that's the main thing!! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

Hi, I've spoken to the seller and he tells me it is the original bezel to the watch as far as he knows. 
It is white gold apparently but the rodium has worn off which turns it a yellow colour.. Might be worth getting the bezel re-plated as it only costs £15-20?
I have also noticed alot of these for sale with no bezel at all? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

dkennyken said:


> Hi, I've spoken to the seller and he tells me it is the original bezel to the watch as far as he knows.
> It is white gold apparently but the rodium has worn off which turns it a yellow colour.. Might be worth getting the bezel re-plated as it only costs £15-20?
> I have also noticed alot of these for sale with no bezel at all?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


A lot of these lose their bezels, hence my doubts over this one!! The seller says its original 'as far as he knows' which is obviously no guarantee as you've no idea what, if anything, he actually knows??

This is where the 'buy the seller' motto doesn't quite hold up!!

Research and knowledge on what your buying is the best and safist route!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

Cheers, At least I got it for a good price eh.. And I'm happy with it, just wish I could find out what bezel was meant to be on it. It bugs me slightly not knowing, although I like it I wanted 100% original really. Will keep searching google for my model with bezel although all the one's i've found either have no bezel or are in gold with a bezel like mine?
Thanks again for the advice. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WVE

Mine since a few weeks:


----------



## Carretera18

*WVE,

Very fine example!

Congrats!!!*


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

dkennyken said:


> Cheers, At least I got it for a good price eh.. And I'm happy with it, just wish I could find out what bezel was meant to be on it. It bugs me slightly not knowing, although I like it I wanted 100% original really. Will keep searching google for my model with bezel although all the one's i've found either have no bezel or are in gold with a bezel like mine?
> Thanks again for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Keep searching Google, but set up a search for that model on ebay and see what comes up.

Just found this photo of my bruised and battered, but still going strong PR516 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

WVE said:


> Mine since a few weeks:


Very nice :thumbup:

You don't see that dial colour in a S/S case that often, they're usually in gold cases!!

You've also got the slightly later dial design on that one, so would be interesting to see what the serial number is??

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Keep searching Google, but set up a search for that model on ebay and see what comes up.
> 
> Just found this photo of my bruised and battered, but still going strong PR516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Nice, I was looking at the seastars before I got this model... Maybe I'll get one as my next purchase, although i'll wait for the right one at the right price!  I also like the PR516GL aswell.Too many too choose from.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

dkennyken said:


> Nice, I was looking at the seastars before I got this model... Maybe I'll get one as my next purchase, although i'll wait for the right one at the right price!  I also like the PR516GL aswell.Too many too choose from.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Its one thing I never quite worked out with Tissot with some models from this era?!!

They had the Seastar range, the PR516 range and the the Visodate range............and mine is somehow ALL of them!! Lol 

Yours has probably got the same movement as mine and is pretty much the same watch. Without taking ghe back off I can't remember exactly what the movement or serial number is to date it, but think its around 68??


----------



## dkennyken

My movement is an automatic in-house TISSOT 784-2 , also used by Omega, with 21 jewels and is dated around the late 60s so yes more than likely is the same.
I was reading that around this time there was that many different PR516 models produced that no two models were the same... It was a unique range. Now I know what they meant. How many other brands have abit of each model in them lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rtoip

hi there.
I don't know how old she is or what's "under the hood"but hm...who cares?
View attachment 979380
View attachment 979381


cheers
OK I do care
caliber-781-1 hand winding;17jewels
case-#41 42800 1
serial-#7686794
she was born in 1965


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

rtoip said:


> hi there.
> I don't know how old she is or what's "under the hood"but hm...who cares?
> View attachment 979380
> View attachment 979381
> 
> 
> cheers


Got one just like it...........dates to early 70's if memory serves me right?

As for 'who cares' ?? Well, you'd be suprised.........I for one am interested in how old it is and what the quality of the movement is, but each to his own!! 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rtoip

You absolutely right- it's important(the movement type etc.) and makes people collecting watches but when you see something that much beautiful you simply don't care anymore.It's not even polite to ask friends how old SHE is.
OK then-one more vintage Tissot watch this time with some info.
-cal. 794 automatic;original "in house" movement;21jewels;microregulator;dated to circa 1972;originally rated to 200m WR
View attachment 979572
View attachment 979573
View attachment 979575
with original Gay Freres stainless steel bracelet.
thx


----------



## dkennyken

Hi, don't know a great deal about watches as I'm new to collecting but you have two very nice looking watches from what I can see... Congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

rtoip said:


> You absolutely right- it's important(the movement type etc.) and makes people collecting watches but when you see something that much beautiful you simply don't care anymore.It's not even polite to ask friends how old SHE is.
> OK then-one more vintage Tissot watch this time with some info.
> -cal. 794 automatic;original "in house" movement;21jewels;microregulator;dated to circa 1972;originally rated to 200m WR
> View attachment 979572
> View attachment 979573
> View attachment 979575
> with original Gay Freres stainless steel bracelet.
> thx


Looks in great condition :thumbup:

I haven't added one of these to my collection as I have skinny wrists and couldn't get one of these to fit without butchering the bracelet...........nice watch though 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TDLux

TDLux said:


> Finally the chunky gold 516 GL has gone for a hand transplant. The watchmaker took one look and said, "you need lume". I can collect it around 14 Feb and as soon as I do I will post a pic. Love this watch though, keeps perfect time.


Now with new hands 
View attachment 991258
before with the ugly hands
View attachment 991262


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

TDLux said:


> Now with new hands
> View attachment 991258
> before with the ugly hands
> View attachment 991262


Looks better :thumbup:

I initially thought you were going to put bigger modern hands on  so glad you've kept it looking original!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

Hi, thinking of getting a SeaStar 660 and wondered how much I should pay if it's in great condition with box and paperwork also without paperwork. Is £150 a good price and what's the most I should pay for one?
Thanks in advance, Ken.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rtoip

hi again.
Nice watch!congrats!
take a look what I got today from a pawn shop
View attachment 992442
View attachment 992444
View attachment 992445
View attachment 992449

cal.794
case number-46640-1X
#(on the movement)-135XXXXX dates it to 1971
not too good pictures but trust me-NOS
cheers


----------



## dkennyken




----------



## dkennyken

rtoip said:


> hi again.
> Nice watch!congrats!
> take a look what I got today from a pawn shop
> View attachment 992442
> View attachment 992444
> View attachment 992445
> View attachment 992449
> 
> cal.794
> case number-46640-1X
> #(on the movement)-135XXXXX dates it to 1971
> not too good pictures but trust me-NOS
> cheers


Nice, I have been debating whether to get one of these?
Just waiting for a nice one to come along  looks good to me.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice pick up :thumbup:

You don't see the day/date models anywhere near as much!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## khbk

Tissot Stylist from 1965 on a new strap


----------



## maperna

I am trying to decide if I don't use the seconds arms of my prs516 anymore.

Two of my watches dont have seconds arms:









View attachment 1003473


And the prs516 have a seconds arm that anger me because is red and I am always looking to it when I look to the watch. And I find a 24s a day and at the repair goes to 17s a day. Then everytime I look to the seconds arms... And I dont need seconds arms.

There is any problem to the movement if I strike the seconds arms ? See the images and tell me what it seems:

View attachment 1003490


View attachment 1003492


----------



## khbk

My Tissot T12 Seastar from 1972 with Omega Dynamic from 1968 and Rolex Datejust from 1986


----------



## parrotandpitbull

My first Vintage Tissot. Tissot period. A lot of drama involved with the dealer to this day. ( you may have seen my thread in Vintage) Its supposed to be a rare movement. One of Tissots last in house made movements. The T2571. It is in fact. Ive removed most of the scratches on the crystal with toothpaste, so its changed a bit since the photo was taken. It was a real deal at 40 bucks. A bit massive for my wrist, but I love the design of the case, dial, etc.


----------



## keane118

1957 hand-winding 16-jewels with simple arabic dial...

View attachment 1014185
View attachment 1014186


----------



## alvaropinto

Recent acquisition from the 40ies with common caliber 27.
Love the dial patina!
Cheers!
View attachment 1015465
View attachment 1015467


----------



## Imni

keane118 said:


> 1957 hand-winding 16-jewels with simple arabic dial...
> 
> View attachment 1014185
> View attachment 1014186


Stunning. Don't know what you payed for this but these days you can get nice vintage watches really cheap. More people should look inte vintage models, that's for sure.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Malcolm Hunt said:


> 1st post here is my vintage tissot I don't know much about this watch as it was left to me from my farther uncle who died in the 1980s, I think the watch is from 1950s/1960s ish if anyone knows anything please let me know


I'm not seeing any photos!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dkennyken

Got these three for £40.00... They need a bit of work but the two mechanicals are ticking away, not tried a battery in the quartz so not sure if it's working?
The pr516 is running quite fast and the dial has some paint missing on the top next to the twelve oclock mark, not sure what to do about the dial? Any ideas? Is it worth fixing up?









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pascoal

.


----------



## peter-g




----------



## Quex

That is sure nice looking watch! I'd say it's very probably from late fifties-early sixties model, more to the sixties side. I'm glad it runs well for you.


----------



## Marko1982

The bezel felt off. This is how it looked. Any chance of finding one ?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I'd say your best bet would be to find one of these going for spares or repairs.........I've never seen a Tissot bezel in all the time I've been collecting! !

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KUNISMAN

Got this "gem" ...





















Till now I´ve found out that it´s an TISSOT AUTOMATIQUE SEASTAR 17 rubis with the calibre 2581 circa 70´s. Would appreciate if anybody knows more about it.
It maintains good timing and the case is near perfect (for its age), the bracelet and clasp seems OEM. Took a while to figure out how to change the date and suprisingly enough it does not hack.


----------



## Domer2000

Looked forever for a nice vintage bumper automatic with a subdial. Finally found this one. It is in very nice shape and seems to keep great time. I really like those old bumper autos. It has an interesting diamond pattern on the face. I have never seen one quite like it. I am guessing it is from the mid 50s. Anyone know if I am correct.


----------



## joejoe33

This is my first time on here I have a vintage women's tissot visodate seaster seven watch anyone know anything about it


----------



## alvaropinto

Well, some pics required

Sent from my GT-S5280 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Domer2000 said:


> View attachment 1148969
> 
> 
> Looked forever for a nice vintage bumper automatic with a subdial. Finally found this one. It is in very nice shape and seems to keep great time. I really like those old bumper autos. It has an interesting diamond pattern on the face. I have never seen one quite like it. I am guessing it is from the mid 50s. Anyone know if I am correct.


If you check the serial number on the movement then you'll be able to date it.

I would guess 40's, maybe early 50's?!!

Nice watch :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Domer2000

Thanks. I will have to work up the motivation to take the back off.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

JohnnyMonkey said:


> If you check the serial number on the movement then you'll be able to date it.
> 
> I would guess 40's, maybe early 50's?!!
> 
> Nice watch :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


I'm pretty sure that would have a screw off type caseback..........has it got small recessed squares on the back?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BSeverino80

Hi guys,

Here's my contribution to this thread.
My daily watch, since 1998, the Tissot T16.1.422.51:





Since the day I bought it it went in a very long journey with me (University, job interviews, first job, first car, first house, vacations all around Europe, etc.), it will allways have a very special place in my heart.

Hope you like it.


----------



## alvaropinto

Está num belo estado de conservação, parabéns!!
"It is in great shape, congrats!!"


BSeverino80 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my contribution to this thread.
> My daily watch, since 1998, the Tissot T16.1.422.51:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the day I bought it it went in a very long journey with me (University, job interviews, first job, first car, first house, vacations all around Europe, etc.), it will allways have a very special place in my heart.
> 
> Hope you like it.


----------



## BSeverino80

alvaropinto said:


> Está num belo estado de conservação, parabéns!!
> "It is in great shape, congrats!!"


Thanks!!! That's true, I'm very careful with my watches 
"Obrigado!!! É verdade, tenho bastante cuidado com os meus relógios "


----------



## Domer2000

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure that would have a screw off type caseback..........has it got small recessed squares on the back?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The back is on extremely tight. It will have to wait until I make another trip to my watch guy.


----------



## pumaman

Hi

I have just purchased this watch and would appreciate any info about it such as a ) is it a genuine Tissot and b) how to set the moon phase









Many thanks

Graham


----------



## Skyhookbg

Hello everyone, i have old vintage Tissot watch, its not working. I cant find from which year is it and correct name. I found some info that its from 1940s, telemetre, chrono, but i dont know anything else. I put some pictures here for u, i hope that u can help me, and tell me is it rare, is it valuable and similar? Tnx all


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi

I collect vintage Tissots and thats a new one on me!!

It probably is 40's, but could possibly be earlier? I've got a 1945 Tissot twin register chrono with a CH27/Omega 320 movement in it, and suspect yours has something similar, but getting the back off is the only way to know.

That looks like a snap off type caseback, but I don't recommend trying to take it off unless you know what you're doing as you may damage the case.

We cant do valuations on here, but that is rare and worth something, especially if you can get it working, but, DON'T try to wind it as again, you may damage the movement.

PM me if you want some more info, but I'd take that to a good watchmaker to get checked out.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rbf1138

I'm interested in finding nice Seastar's on ebay, probably from the 40s-70s on ebay. Any tips or advice you guys would give to make sure I buy something that's not a fake/redial, etc.?


----------



## alvaropinto

I advise you to post a couple of pics here before you commit to buy anything. You always find very helpful advise although you wont get evaluations/prices.
Avoid Indian and Ukranian sellers if you are unfamiliar with the item you are interested on.
Cheers!


rbf1138 said:


> I'm interested in finding nice Seastar's on ebay, probably from the 40s-70s on ebay. Any tips or advice you guys would give to make sure I buy something that's not a fake/redial, etc.?


----------



## IanSmith

Hi everyone, could anyone give me any info on my Tissot ? has anyone seen one like mine before ?
cheers


----------



## DNABUG

Hello for all. Im new here. Want to know more about that watch i have. Can someone tell me his made date and etc. It is rare or etc ?

Its says in middle Tissot HA3233. And seems its gold plated ?


----------



## johnj

IanSmith said:


> Hi everyone, could anyone give me any info on my Tissot ? has anyone seen one like mine before ?
> cheers
> 
> View attachment 1214573


The best Patek homage.


----------



## khbk

I got this new in 1972: Seastar T12, Cal. 794 just serviced


----------



## T12

Here's my Late father's T12 caliber 794 from 1971, fully serviced by a professional. I restored the Case and crystal my self and fitted a PRS516 solid Link sms bracelet to the case since no original is available.

Before:









And after:










Love it, and have found only one with similar case through EBay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnymcg

Hi all
Joined the forum to see if someone could shed some light on this tissot i recently inherited from my Dad. What I know is they were given out to formula 1 teams in or around 1978. Ive got some tech specs from tissot but they dont mention how many were made or what the strap/case is made from, looks fairly good gold to my untrained eye... 
If anyone of you guys can put some detail on it id be very greatful... 
Cheers Jon


----------



## WillLight

Tissot PRS 516 - 1960s motorsport-inspired origins.

Great watch, from my private collection


----------



## bullethead31

He guys I recently acquired a tissot seastar. Can anyone tell me if this watch is legit or have any info on this? Also it has a crack on the crystal, what is the best way to fix this. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## contactchris

*Tissot VISODATIC Automatic - Do you recognise this watch? Is it a fake?*


----------



## imagwai

bullethead31 said:


> He guys I recently acquired a tissot seastar. Can anyone tell me if this watch is legit or have any info on this? Also it has a crack on the crystal, what is the best way to fix this. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
> View attachment 1323356
> View attachment 1323357
> View attachment 1323358
> View attachment 1323364


I was recently looking at one the same as this on eBay. The seller reckons he got the crystal replaced on it for £15.


----------



## phoobo

Little bouquet:









TGIF folks.


----------



## slopingsteve

I've been looking all over google and the bay and I cannot find another like this: with arabic numerals and just TISSOT printed on the dial. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Biswas

hi, I have come across this tissot, which originally was a wedding gift to my grand father. It is a 15 jewels ,hand winding men's wrist watch from 1947 (from the serial number) . the dial is greenish with tissot logo in older format. below it is written "ANTI MAGNETIC" in english. the numerals are in hindu/arabic . there is sub second dial with 12 marking. the case is snap back. but there is another cover inside which is screwed down. It is working perfectly. And I love it.

I would love to get any information about the watch . I didn't come across an exact model in my google search but there are models with some similarities. This particular model might be marketed in english speaking countries - which may explain the "ANTI MAGNETIC" in english also the fab suisse/ swiss made written in the inside of the back cover.

sorry for the lack of good quality images , in particular absence of any image of the movement.

ps:a any estimation over the price will douse my curiosity though I have no plan of selling it.


----------



## Biswas

By the way, this forum is excellent . I am a new member and enjoying it much.


----------



## Imni

phoobo said:


> Little bouquet:
> 
> View attachment 1340328
> 
> 
> TGIF folks.


Nice! Do the cronos use the Lemania 1873 or 1270/1277?


----------



## Mannylove

First T Touch....?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not an anthem

My grandfather's I was just given. My mom wore it for a bit, hence the alligator ladies strap


----------



## digitalethereal




----------



## Biswas

hi digitalethereal ,

really nice watch. what is the function of the small hand/indicator at the back of the movement?


----------



## imagwai

Biswas said:


> hi digitalethereal ,
> 
> really nice watch. what is the function of the small hand/indicator at the back of the movement?


Advance/Retard - basically speeds up or slows down the watch in order to regulate it. Most (all?) mechanical watches would have this.


----------



## dkennyken

Here's a few of my Vintage Tissots 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biswas

meddc said:


> Advance/Retard - basically speeds up or slows down the watch in order to regulate it. Most (all?) mechanical watches would have this.


thanks. 
I noticed it in my watches too. can you tell me whether the scale is standard?
say, I want to slow down my watch by 40 sec. how much should I move the hand towards "S" ?
or is it trial and error?


----------



## imagwai

Pretty much trial and error. It's recommended to make adjustments in very small increments and then monitor the watch for a while before making further changes.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## benjaminium

Hi All,

I've inherited my grandfathers old watch and I was trying to find out a bit more about it. It's a Tissot with a T above the name and a line either side of the big T. The face is cream and has gold numbers 1-12.

The watch is well used, dirty and scratches, but if you wind it, it does run and seems to keep good time.

There is a tool point on the opposite side to the winder. I popped the glass and bezel off with my fingernail and the face stays in place keeping me from seeing the mechanism. The edge of the face all round looks worn, so perhaps it is removed that way somehow, however I haven't used any force as I'd fear damaging it.

From what I have learnt from this website and others, the logo would indicate mid 60s onwards I think. But I have not seen anything like this one.

It really doesn't matter if it turns out to be fake or if I open it eventual and find a Casio behind there, it'd make another good story about my grandfather. But if it is something that should be looked after then I guess I'll have to take it to a specialist. That said, could I take something like this to a Tissot dealer or would I need more of an independent specialist for something this old?

Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## bestak

Today wear


----------



## bestak




----------



## Carlitoleone

*Rare vintage TISSOT SEASTAR PR516 Sonorous alarm wristwatch.*
*RARE model. Mechanical hand winding 17 jewels Tissot 2110 (AS 1930) movement in working condition*


----------



## Shaunie_007




----------



## misa123456

any one know any thing about this watch?


----------



## peacemaker885

Hi this is my first post here in the Tissot forum. I bought this a few years ago right here in WUS. Its a vintage Seastar with a 2481 movement.


----------



## dkennyken

And my latest purchase









Just needs a clean up & a service.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjhooker

here's mine from 1984.


----------



## alvaropinto

I like it a lot!
QUOTE=dkennyken;7337280]And my latest purchase









Just needs a clean up & a service.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Here's mine, a Stylist Quartz from 1980 based on the serial number. Movement is a 2035 and needs to be replaced - it doesn't do squat, plus the hour hand has fallen off. I'm taking it to a local shop hopefully next week to see if they can find one.


Tissot-Stylist-Quartz-1 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## alvaropinto

It's a Tissot manual wind from late 40ies.
Movement it's probably the cal.27(most common at that time).
It's a very interesting timepiece with a nice aged dial and stainless steel case.
Wanna sell it??


misa123456 said:


> any one know any thing about this watch?


----------



## rabazrubuz

I´ve just posted this Tissot Camping that belonged to my granddad (think it actually was his dads from the start).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-camping-996667.html

Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## dkennyken

rabazrubuz said:


> I´ve just posted this Tissot Camping that belonged to my granddad (think it actually was his dads from the start).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-camping-996667.html
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about it?
> 
> View attachment 1414856
> View attachment 1414855
> View attachment 1414854


Very nice, looks alot like mine although mine isnt a camping.

The case looks the same (solid gold, should be hallmarkred) and if I'm guessing right I bet it has the same movement inside.

The back should pop off easily enough so you can take alook and post up some pictures of it.

Without seeing the movement there's gonna be a lack of info.

Here's a link to mine, it may help and give some useful information.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=977158

Hope I've helped, please keep us updated.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkchua

Sharing my Tissot once again, this time on an original Tissot leather


----------



## fxrshog

How is this for a vintage Tissot.
I found this mid 1974 little jewel in an old truck I just bought. It was In the passengers door cubby hole cover with small tools and trash. Removed the back and found a Tissot 17 jewel engine. Serial number 1860xxx Inside the back of the case is the number 6546-1

The word Swiss isn't visible below 6 in the picture but it is there.

Best of all it has kept perfect time for the past week.


----------



## arg0n

Hi kinda new around here,

I just picked up this (vintage?) Tissot for a little over 100 at a local pawn shop, was wondering if anyone could tell me a little about it.
I know it's a PR 516 and that the Turler on the dial indicates that it was purchased from a particular store(chain?). Beyond that I know very little about the watch. Is it 60's? 70's? Gold filled/plated? 
One other thing is that I only see these with out the bezel (fluted?), and the only ones with the bezel that I have come across are the electronic versions, is it genuine? Is it a "franken watch"?

Any information anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Here's pic of my gold dial/case PR 516










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

Tissot PR516 Chronograph with Lemania 1783 and on a C&B black Rallye strap:


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## alvaropinto

THat's a Tissot from around late 40ies with calibre 27 manual winding.
Stainless steel case with screw in case. I collect those, wanna sell it?
Cheers!
back


misa123456 said:


> any one know any thing about this watch?


----------



## Carretera18

My first vintage is Tissot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

Carretera18 said:


> My first vintage is Tissot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gem! Enjoy!


----------



## Carretera18

Shaunie_007 said:


> That is a gem! Enjoy!


Shaunie_007,

Thanks for comment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvaropinto

That's a beauty! Is it gold cased?

Enviado do meu GT-S5280 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

alvaropinto said:


> That's a beauty! Is it gold cased?


Hi Alvaro,

Unfortunately no. It's plaquet...

thanks for interest!


----------



## mkws

Hello there,
I'm new to this forum. I thought I'd share the photos of my Tissot Antimagnetique. It has a 38mm diameter. What I have found out about it, is that the movement's serial number- 1010496- corresponds to the range of serial numbers of movements manufactured between 1937 and 1939. I have identified it as a basic Calibre 27, as this one is the closest match to the one in my watch. Date of manufacture corresponds to the production years of the Cal. 27, and the appearance does as well. I do not however know, whether certain features of this watch haven't been changed- the bars for the strap are a solid element integral with the case- not telescope bars, unfortunately. Whether such a solution was common or uncanny, I can't tell. Maybe any of you know? I also do not know, whether the hands of the watch haven't been changed ( they have this weird, blue-ish appearance, maybe parkerized)- I couldn't find an exact match for the particular model of Tissot I own. I did find similar watches on the Internet, though none fully identical with mine. I would be grateful for helping me to identify the watch- what I could find out, I did, though I just want to know more. Also it would be helpful, if anyone could tell me, where can I find a strap for a watch like that- 20mm full straps for a watch without the telescopes aren't easy to find.


----------



## alvaropinto

mkws said:


> View attachment 1489401
> View attachment 1489402
> 
> Hello there,
> I'm new to this forum. I thought I'd share the photos of my Tissot Antimagnetique. It has a 38mm diameter. What I have found out about it, is that the movement's serial number- 1010496- corresponds to the range of serial numbers of movements manufactured between 1937 and 1939. I have identified it as a basic Calibre 27, as this one is the closest match to the one in my watch. Date of manufacture corresponds to the production years of the Cal. 27, and the appearance does as well. I do not however know, whether certain features of this watch haven't been changed- the bars for the strap are a solid element integral with the case- not telescope bars, unfortunately. Whether such a solution was common or uncanny, I can't tell. Maybe any of you know? I also do not know, whether the hands of the watch haven't been changed ( they have this weird, blue-ish appearance, maybe parkerized)- I couldn't find an exact match for the particular model of Tissot I own. I did find similar watches on the Internet, though none fully identical with mine. I would be grateful for helping me to identify the watch- what I could find out, I did, though I just want to know more. Also it would be helpful, if anyone could tell me, where can I find a strap for a watch like that- 20mm full straps for a watch without the telescopes aren't easy to find.


Hi there,
welcome to the forum. Nice watch you have here. It is in fact a cal. 27 fit inside what is usually called a "jumbo sized" model. These are normally more collectible than the "usual" sized models. The two tone dial(also very sought after) is in great non restored shape(not of least importance) and the hands look right to me - the blueish look it's because they're made of blue steel. If you want to know more about the this watch and it's caliber you can go to:bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 27

Cheers!


----------



## mkws

Thanks a lot for completing my knowledge about the watch! At first I was thinking whether to renovate it or not, but since it is kind of an antiquity, I have decided to keep the watch in its current condition- it's just got kind of a vintage spirit to it. The only thing I'd like to do, is to give it a new strap- the current one I've placed the Tissot on is just a spare strap I've had. However, nowhere can I find a strap, which would be a 20mm wide single piece of leather. I guess I'll have to order a custom one at some leather workshop.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Carretera18

MKWS,

Nice watch and great decision to not overlaulin.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamak

New addition to my Tissot "vintage collection"









Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21

And couple of group photos















From left to right:
Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21
Tissot World Time Navigator from1953. Cal 28.5 N-21
Tissot Seastar Seven Automatic from 1963. Cal 784
Tissot (no name) from 1969. Cal 781


----------



## alvaropinto

kamak said:


> New addition to my Tissot "vintage collection"
> 
> View attachment 1499257
> 
> 
> Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21
> 
> And couple of group photos
> 
> View attachment 1499258
> View attachment 1499259
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21
> Tissot World Time Navigator from1953. Cal 28.5 N-21
> Tissot Seastar Seven Automatic from 1963. Cal 784
> Tissot (no name) from 1969. Cal 781


Nice! Is it gold caped?

Enviado do meu GT-S5280 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kamak

alvaropinto said:


> Nice! Is it gold caped?
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S5280 através de Tapatalk


Yes, it is gold capped.


----------



## Carretera18

kamak said:


> New addition to my Tissot "vintage collection"
> 
> View attachment 1499257
> 
> 
> Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21
> 
> And couple of group photos
> 
> View attachment 1499258
> View attachment 1499259
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Tissot Automatic from 1951. Cal 28.5 - 21
> Tissot World Time Navigator from1953. Cal 28.5 N-21
> Tissot Seastar Seven Automatic from 1963. Cal 784
> Tissot (no name) from 1969. Cal 781


Congrats for new watch!

And you have a lovely collection!

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamak

Carretera18 said:


> Congrats for new watch!
> 
> And you have a lovely collection!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Carretera18. The collection is still pretty small but hopefully growing in the future.


----------



## briguy33

Here is some shots of my vintage Tissot. I don't know much about it except its a late 40's early 50's. Not sure how "original" the pieces are but its in pretty good condition.


----------



## alvaropinto

briguy33 said:


> Here is some shots of my vintage Tissot. I don't know much about it except its a late 40's early 50's. Not sure how "original" the pieces are but its in pretty good condition.
> 
> View attachment 1511277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511280


Astonishing watch. In very good shape and totally original as far as I can see. Congratulations!

Enviado do meu GT-S5280 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mj9595

Recently acquired a 1943 Tissot Aquasport:


----------



## Nasir Askar

A 1948 Tissot Antimagnetique









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

briguy33 said:


> Here is some shots of my vintage Tissot. I don't know much about it except its a late 40's early 50's. Not sure how "original" the pieces are but its in pretty good condition.
> 
> View attachment 1511277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511280


The serial number dates this one to 1949. Great watch in a great condition. The dial looks similar to my 1950 Doxa. Simple yet nice design...


----------



## briguy33

Awesome, thanks for the info. Yes it does look almost exactly like the Doxa. I wonder if there was a connection between the two.

Brian


----------



## JohnGo

My new vintage Tissot Seastar Cal. 2481:




























Grtz,

John


----------



## mkws

briguy33 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. Yes it does look almost exactly like the Doxa. I wonder if there was a connection between the two.
> 
> Brian


The thing about Doxa, which makes any watch of this brand hard to identify, is the fact that their pre-1960 archives were, as far as I know, destroyed by a flood. Maybe that particular design was popular back then? I don't think there's any relation between the two in terms of any ties between the two manufacturers, but I'm new to watch collecting, so I might have overlooked something... The size of the watches is certainly different- yours looks like 36-38 mm in diameter, this can be estimated by the space between the movement and the edge of the case(I've got a 1939 cal.27 Antimagnetique with a similar oversize), while the Doxa is only 33mm. No connection between the movements whatsoever- the Doxa has an early ETA 1080 without Incabloc. The similarities in appearance are however interesting.

mkws


----------



## busmatt

Hi folk's I'm usually hanging out on f11 but thought I'd share this,

I don't know if anyone else has one around here but you certainly don't see many,

F1 Multialarm








The strap is original and has seen a lot of wear so someone loved it before me








The movement is the Omega 1632cal used in the MemoMaster








Which is the main reason I got it, it makes the perfect pair:-!








Matt


----------



## Carretera18

Busmatt, really a very uncomon watch. Thanks for sharing this nice pair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

And here's the 1939 Antimagnetique with a new strap- a brown leather NATO.


----------



## YerbabiE

Two from my collection, Ahh the 1970's


----------



## Nasir Askar

Here is mine 1948 Tissot


----------



## mkws

One question I forgot to ask about my Tissot... Just how collectible is it? I mean on a simple 1 to 10 scale?


----------



## Carretera18

Mkws, 

I can't rate how collectible you watch is, but It is collectible.

And IMHO the nato strap is not adequate for your watch. Maybe a more classic strap...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Carretera18 said:


> Mkws,
> 
> I can't rate how collectible you watch is, but It is collectible.
> 
> And IMHO the nato strap is not adequate for your watch. Maybe a more classic strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, asked just out of a plain newbie's curiosity. I care not about knowing the monetary value of the watch- even if I knew it, I wouldn't sell it. And valuations are against the rules...So it's not a valuation I'm asking for...I think. If it is, sorry then. It's my first vintage purchase, so kind of a trophy. Basically, I just wanted to know, whether it is something ordinary or rare(I mean not "eBay very rare", but rare literally).Well, I did try to get another strap- the thing is, that this watch has solid bars- there are but a few straps for those out there. They're sold half-finished, to be glued around the bars. I've waited 7 weeks until the watchmaker gets one, and then... the watch service screwed up the strap massively. Spilled the glue onto the strap. Not on the watch, most fortunately... I don't think I'll ever use their services again. So I just bought a NATO. I totally agree, not the best choice, but at least I can wear the watch- it's kind of a nice feeling to wear a watch made 75 years ago.


----------



## Khaos46

Here's my vintage SeaStar Seven .


----------



## mkws

Khaos46 said:


> Here's my vintage SeaStar Seven .


Nice one... Looks a bit like the Omega Geneve, maybe also like a Glashutte GUB Spezimatic. 1970s...


----------



## Khaos46

mkws said:


> Nice one... Looks a bit like the Omega Geneve, maybe also like a Glashutte GUB Spezimatic. 1970s...


I received it from a relative who said they purchased it in the 70's in South America . It was a little beat up and those pictures are after I got it back from my local watchmaker 
 
That's when I got it


----------



## mkws

Khaos46 said:


> I received it from a relative who said they purchased it in the 70's in South America . It was a little beat up and those pictures are after I got it back from my local watchmaker
> 
> That's when I got it


Looks like it had the crystal replaced, as well as the bars, and the case polished out... Any renovations of the dial? I'm currently having the dial on a 1969 Zenith being restored. It's usually a costly renovation... As to the age, you can figure out the exact year by the movement serial number... The case shape with the short lugs as well as the style of the hands looks like late 60s/early to mid 70s. Nicely restored. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## binodkgurung

I have my dad's watch similar to this picture. What am I looking at and what do I need to know? One thing the glass is self healing so probably not glass.


----------



## Sandkvist

My latest Tissot,
Probably from 1948, sporting a Lemania CH27 C12 movement i believe!


----------



## mkws

binodkgurung said:


> I have my dad's watch similar to this picture. What am I looking at and what do I need to know? One thing the glass is self healing so probably not glass.


A picture of the movement could tell more about the watch. The way the Tissot logo is made on this one suggests the 1950s. The dial style is similar to the 1957 Visodate, so I'd estimate the year of production somewhere between 1950 and 1956. Large range of possibilities, I know... Again, a case or movement serial number would be helpful for identifying it.


----------



## der_koelner

Adding some pics of my Heritage Navigator.....bought it in Syndey during holidays, so not only a great watch but also an unfortgettable memory |>

Great presentation box with glossy white cap








Where it came from....








"real" blue hands, using heat not chemicals








Nice movement...a pity you cannot see it normally


----------



## GradyPhilpott

1963 Tissot


----------



## cenotaph

I picked this up this 1970s era PR516 chronograph a while ago. It's actually in pretty good shape for being ~40 years old.


----------



## binodkgurung

Thanx mkws actually I've the watch at home where I'll be in coupla weeks time and then I can of course go have a thorough look. I'll post more pictures of it then. One more thing when I took it to a watchmaker to clean it up he suggested I leave it the way it is to maintain its vintage look. You think it's a good idea and shouldn't I have a cleaner whiter looking dial and all?


----------



## mkws

binodkgurung said:


> Thanx mkws actually I've the watch at home where I'll be in coupla weeks time and then I can of course go have a thorough look. I'll post more pictures of it then. One more thing when I took it to a watchmaker to clean it up he suggested I leave it the way it is to maintain its vintage look. You think it's a good idea and shouldn't I have a cleaner whiter looking dial and all?


I think the way the dial looks now gives the watch the vintage "spirit"- no dial renovation is necessary in this case. Focus on having the crystal polished or changed, and maybe give the watch a new strap- I'd suggest a dark brown strap with "alligator" pattern, just like on a new Tissot Heritage Visodate. 
mkws


----------



## binodkgurung

Oh, that'll be cool. Thanx for the suggestion


----------



## mkws

A new addition to the collection... Tissot Antimagnetique c.1949-1950, calibre 27-2. Dial's aged a little bit, but I kind of like it.


----------



## refugio

Sideral S that I purchased new in Geneva in August, 1971. I was 11 years old and an orange & fiberglass watch was amazing!

Parts have become difficult to find - this has original case and movement, but dial, hands, crystal, bezel, and crown were sourced from EBay and I have enough pieces to build a couple more like this (different case and dial combos)


----------



## alvaropinto

lovely watch!
Wanna sell it?


Sandkvist said:


> My latest Tissot,
> Probably from 1948, sporting a Lemania CH27 C12 movement i believe!


----------



## alvaropinto

Tissot chronograph with lemania cal. 1277, only produced during the hot year of 1969!
Cheers!


----------



## Gauthier Meert

I came across this Tissot in a store in belgium. i was wondering if you knew more about the watch in the middle? The price is 95 Euros, is this a good deal?


----------



## New to the game

Based on these pictures does this Tissot look authentic? If so, what would a fair price be for it?


----------



## mkws

New to the game said:


> Based on these pictures does this Tissot look authentic? If so, what would a fair price be for it?


Movement picture please... Just from the outside it does look authentic, there's even the original crown. The movement is most likely an in-house Tissot 28.5R-621. It's got a really nice patina on the dial.


----------



## New to the game

mkws said:


> Movement picture please... Just from the outside it does look authentic, there's even the original crown. The movement is most likely an in-house Tissot 28.5R-621. It's got a really nice patina on the dial.


No picture unfortunately but apparently the movement is a *28.5R-521 
*What would one of these be worth in your opinion?


----------



## mkws

New to the game said:


> No picture unfortunately but apparently the movement is a *28.5R-521
> *What would one of these be worth in your opinion?


Sorry, can't say. It's prohibited in here. Google out images under "Tissot Visodate Camping Automatic", find ones that redirect to finished Ebay listings, the price for which these watches did sell will show up. Tissot watches are generally inexpensive, especially that they have in-house calibers, so they're affordable vintage timepieces. This one is well preserved, so suggest your own estimate of the value by the condition, when you compare your watch to photos and prices in finished listings. That's unfortunately as much as I can be of help in this case.


----------



## imagwai

mkws said:


> Sorry, can't say. It's prohibited in here.


Whilst it's true that you won't get a reliable valuation via the forums, it's not actually prohibited for members to give their opinions on value. This misconception comes from people misinterpreting the WUS forum rules.


----------



## mkws

You're right, imagwai. Looks like we all misinterpret the paragraph of the regulations. Meanwhile, I guess that the request for the valuation has something to do with the fact, that this watch is right now listed on ebay. The current bid (when I write this) is $76. If it doubles, it won't be bad. Generally, New to the game, the first thing is: the lighting on the photo makes the 6 look like 5, and it's clearly a -621. The Ranfft movement archive doesn't have anything like a 28.5R-521. And I guess it's the best source you can find. 
If the price goes up three times, I'd drop out. That's my personal opinion. If it doesn't, go for it. It's a really nice piece, though the chrome plating is worn, and I think that the cost of any replating will cause you to exceed the real value of the watch. I'm no expert, and that said, I can't give an estimate.


----------



## imagwai

In that case, the poster will discover the actual value when the auction ends


----------



## riddlers

Not sure if my old Visodate counts as a nice vintage Tissot or not, but here it is. Was pondering giving this one away to an acquaintance.


----------



## imagwai

riddlers said:


> Not sure if my old Visodate counts as a nice vintage Tissot or not, but here it is. Was pondering giving this one away to an acquaintance.
> View attachment 1621174
> View attachment 1621177


All me to introduce myself...

So we are now acquainted.


----------



## ludsnpr

I bought this Tissot automatic from local online market about a year a go. It is keeping very good time.

Would you guys help me to identify my Tissot? Year of production or anything else?


----------



## Gibsons

alvaropinto said:


> Tissot chronograph with lemania cal. 1277, only produced during the hot year of 1969!
> Cheers!
> View attachment 1604250


Dude, that's ^ awesome!


----------



## alvaropinto

Bought this one today from Poland!
Can't wait for it to arrive.
Dial is fair to my taste but I just love that case!


----------



## imagwai

ludsnpr said:


> I bought this Tissot automatic from local online market about a year a go. It is keeping very good time.
> 
> Would you guys help me to identify my Tissot? Year of production or anything else?
> 
> View attachment 1627061
> View attachment 1627064
> View attachment 1627065
> View attachment 1627066
> View attachment 1627067


Sorry, no idea, but it looks in great condition. 1970s perhaps?


----------



## ludsnpr

Imagwai: thanks for response. 
IThing that confusing me is there is written seastar at the back case, but there is also written le locle at the inside of back case. 
I ll try to take picture of the movement...hope would make you easier to identify.


----------



## imagwai

Le Locle is a place in Switzerland. I think it just denotes where it was made.


----------



## alvaropinto

That's a nice catch! Congratulations.
Yes, I would say mid 70ies but to be more accurate picks of the movement and serial number are needed.


imagwai said:


> Sorry, no idea, but it looks in great condition. 1970s perhaps?


----------



## ludsnpr

Attached are pics of back case and movement ( eta 2824-2).
I am new with old watch. Need your help to identify it.


----------



## Sandkvist

No, sorry. But if you would like to male a bid, send me a pm ;p


----------



## ludsnpr

Sandkvist : thank you for response...I like this watch...not selling it


----------



## ChchS4

riddlers said:


> Not sure if my old Visodate counts as a nice vintage Tissot or not, but here it is. Was pondering giving this one away to an acquaintance.
> View attachment 1621174
> View attachment 1621177


This Tissot is beyond nice - it is an exceptional beauty. Classic lines and proportions - outstanding!

I noticed a comment indicating that vintage Tissot's remain reasonably priced and I agree but cannot understand why. Is it because of the number available, a result of variability in quality, or something else. Tissot still produces some very beautiful watches but they remain modestly priced even as new.


----------



## binodkgurung

This is the actual watch I have. I just now need to peek inside and get the number to get its year of production 


mkws said:


> I think the way the dial looks now gives the watch the vintage "spirit"- no dial renovation is necessary in this case. Focus on having the crystal polished or changed, and maybe give the watch a new strap- I'd suggest a dark brown strap with "alligator" pattern, just like on a new Tissot Heritage Visodate.
> mkws


----------



## mkws

binodkgurung said:


> This is the actual watch I have. I just now need to peek inside and get the number to get its year of production


So, it's a nice, vintage Seastar. I wouldn't be surprised, if it was made exactly in 1960. There's the vintage logo on the dial, and the 1960s font logo on the case back. No idea if that's out of the ordinary or not- if the case and movement serials are close enough, I guess it's OK. I don't know if it's just the blurred picture, or is the crystal all scratched and foggy? Your watch looks to be in a pretty good shape, though the bracelet makes it a bit too ordinary. I uphold my advice to get a leather strap on this one. By the way, the red arrow on the seconds hand gives it a nice, 60s sporty looks.

mkws


----------



## binodkgurung

mkws said:


> So, it's a nice, vintage Seastar. I wouldn't be surprised, if it was made exactly in 1960. There's the vintage logo on the dial, and the 1960s font logo on the case back. No idea if that's out of the ordinary or not- if the case and movement serials are close enough, I guess it's OK. I don't know if it's just the blurred picture, or is the crystal all scratched and foggy? Your watch looks to be in a pretty good shape, though the bracelet makes it a bit too ordinary. I uphold my advice to get a leather strap on this one. By the way, the red arrow on the seconds hand gives it a nice, 60s sporty looks.
> 
> mkws


Thank you so much for your observations it's helping me understand this watch. No, the crowns not scratched or foggy it's just my phone cam. I remember dad telling me the crown was self healing and sure enough for its not bad at all. Here's another look.


----------



## mkws

alvaropinto said:


> Bought this one today from Poland!
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> Dial is fair to my taste but I just love that case!
> View attachment 1627815


Nice one. Solid strap bars, I see... Any ideas about a strap for this one?


----------



## Jazzper

This one arrived today. Looking for more info.
Tissot Antimagnetique 
serial 2899789 makes it an early 1953 one.

In the backplate it says:
6713-8
6714

what does it mean? And what movement is this? I think Tissot itself? Can't find relating numbers in Ranfft. 
The size is just 32mm with 16mm lugs. Is this still gentlemen in the 50s or is it a ladies watch?

The pictures are very bad and will redo them (sorry for the Crossfit blister ).
It's dirty but so far I didnt see any damage. Not even in the plexi. I think it will clean up very nice. The patine at the dial is intense but hey.. its over 60 y/o.


----------



## mkws

Jazzper said:


> This one arrived today. Looking for more info.
> Tissot Antimagnetique
> serial 2899789 makes it an early 1953 one.
> 
> In the backplate it says:
> 6713-8
> 6714
> 
> what does it mean? And what movement is this? I think Tissot itself? Can't find relating numbers in Ranfft.
> The size is just 32mm with 16mm lugs. Is this still gentlemen in the 50s or is it a ladies watch?
> 
> The pictures are very bad and will redo them (sorry for the Crossfit blister ).
> It's dirty but so far I didnt see any damage. Not even in the plexi. I think it will clean up very nice. The patine at the dial is intense but hey.. its over 60 y/o.


I've got a similar inscription on the caseback of my 1949 Antimagnetique- they're model reference numbers, I think. As to the size... I've got a 32mm Doxa and a 33mm Soviet "Start", both men's watches. I don't think your Tissot is a ladies' model- as far as I know, ladies' watches of the 1940s and 1950s were far smaller, and had an entirely different style. The movement is a 15 jewels calibre 27B, which was produced between 1950 and 1961.
Here's the calibre at the Ranfft archive:
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 27B


----------



## kiltanon

found this tissot seamaster at second hand dealer in fair condition, one very small black blemish/mark on chain,working day date..what do you guys think? hes asking $340..


----------



## bigdubnick

One of my recent acquisitions - will have to post my other vintage Tissots later. More to come...


----------



## imagwai

Latest acquisition - a manual wind 1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator Chrono


----------



## Carretera18

imagwai said:


> Latest acquisition - a manual wind 1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator Chrono
> View attachment 2005082


This Watch is amazing!

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

I have acquired this watch today. My first Tissot!









Not sure how old it is. I guess somewhere in the mid 70s, based on the design.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Late 60's to early 70's........the serial number on the movement will date it for you !

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

imagwai said:


> Latest acquisition - a manual wind 1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator Chrono
> View attachment 2005082


Looks in excellent condition, especially the bezel, which are usually worn right down if you get the later plastic one's, or have little paint left on if its the metal bezel version like yours. Nice dial colour too.....enjoy 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## imagwai

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Looks in excellent condition, especially the bezel, which are usually worn right down if you get the later plastic one's, or have little paint left on if its the metal bezel version like yours. Nice dial colour too.....enjoy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


It's actually the plastic bezel but no scratches or chips, edges nice and sharp like new.


----------



## Skv

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Late 60's to early 70's........the serial number on the movement will date it for you !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4












These are shots of the inside! The 10.7 million serial number dates it back to 1969.


----------



## tuciz

.


----------



## doggbiter

Here's the story. A while back I got to jonezin' for a dual-crown compressor-style diver and started looking at contemporary versions like the Longines Legend and Mido. Then I ran across some pictures of vintage Tissot T.12 Seastars from the 60's and 70's and I was hooked. Months of searching and patience later, I landed this:

















Couldn't be happier! It looks to be all original, fully functional and came with a Tissot bracelet which may or may not be original but feels super cheap and flimsy, so i put it on shark mesh which is my preference for divers anyway. I'll probably have my local watch guy service it since I don't know any of it's history. So glad that itch got scratched!


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Skv




----------



## FinnPeter

​
Here's my Vintage Tissot PR 516 Automatic - 1971/2 - Dress watch
It has Spanish days LUN to DOM instead of English MON to SUN as I bought it in Spain back then.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## dantan

I have started a thread to find out more about my vintage Tissot watch but here are three pictures of it.


----------



## fadofa

Hi all.
I have decided to join this forum because it has a good tissot section.

An old tissot old seastar pr 516 from 1968 (according to the serial number).


----------



## khbk

T12 from 1972 now on NOS rubber


----------



## bk201

A vintage, if I believe what I am told then it is from around WW2 era?


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvaropinto

Gourgous watch.
Love it!
Crongats!!


----------



## alvaropinto

Ok, so here's one.
Cheers!








nhienlao said:


> Is that all, anymore vintage ones? Considering a history of more than 150 years, it's quite surprised not to see many vintage Tissot.


----------



## welshbill

Hi, I am a new member and have just bought this watch from an antique dealer. The serial number is 989214 giving it a date of 1938. The number inside the case back is 6436-3.I cannot see a movement number anywhere and would like some help on finding information on movements of this age. Should there be a movement number.I do not want to take the back off the case to photograph it because I do not have the correct tools. I took the watch to a jeweller for a new strap and he took the back off and gave me the numbers above. As far as I can see the watch has not been touched except for the glass. I bought it because I like the simple designs of this era and have been wearing it as a day to day watch It works well but looses about 4 minutes over 24 hours.


----------



## alvaropinto

Hi there and welcome to the forum!
IMHO, your watch looks great and totally original. I love the old style onion shaped crown! The model looks like a dress watch in solid gold(might be GF but don't think so). The movement is more likely to be one of the 27 caliber family. In older movement, the serial is usually under the balance wheel on the lower plateau. If it's making such a difference in accuracy it might need a good cleaning. Get it service before usibg it in a regular basis as dry oil does not do any good to the machine.
Lovely wach! Congratulations!


welshbill said:


> Hi, I am a new member and have just bought this watch from an antique dealer. The serial number is 989214 giving it a date of 1938. The number inside the case back is 6436-3.I cannot see a movement number anywhere and would like some help on finding information on movements of this age. Should there be a movement number.I do not want to take the back off the case to photograph it because I do not have the correct tools. I took the watch to a jeweller for a new strap and he took the back off and gave me the numbers above. As far as I can see the watch has not been touched except for the glass. I bought it because I like the simple designs of this era and have been wearing it as a day to day watch It works well but looses about 4 minutes over 24 hours.
> 
> View attachment 3007442


----------



## welshbill

Thanks for the reply. The watch was described as gold plated when I bought it but there are no assay marks to show what the material is. The only description inside the rear cover is for stainless steel.


----------



## fadofa

My 1968 tissot with another strap.


----------



## MauriceLacroix

Received this Tissot Seastar Seven womens watch today. It will be a present to my wife. It is in almost 100% new condition. Even the strap is the original. The gold plating is untouched. Ons the side it says Plaque 20. So 20 microns gold plated. No scratches on the glass. The illuminence on the hands still works for a brief time after been lighted with a torch. And it runs fine. I can't find any information about this specific type of womens Seastar on the internet. I think it haven't been sold alot so it's probably a rare to find watch.


----------



## Nobody Move

*Vintage Tissot Seastar Automatic, cal 783, circa 1965







*


----------



## Rudi K

Dug this out of the closet today, vintage "Stylist" from the 70's. The crown was loose on the stem making setting difficult so I opened it up and tightened the crown down. I'd say - zero water resistance, I wouldn't take this out in fog.


----------



## dmcevoy

Here's my vintage Tissot. I've had it for a couple of years but honestly it wasn't getting much wrist time because I just didn't like the various strap combinations that I had tried. (I'm still open to suggestions or advice on that subject). Its a nice-sized 36mm case, a two-tone silver/blue dial, with copper hands and applied numbers. It has a Tissot 3121 automatic bumper movement, and the serial (1732XXX) dates it to 1946.


----------



## alvaropinto

I WANT THAT WATCH!!


dmcevoy said:


> Here's my vintage Tissot. I've had it for a couple of years but honestly it wasn't getting much wrist time because I just didn't like the various strap combinations that I had tried. (I'm still open to suggestions or advice on that subject). Its a nice-sized 36mm case, a two-tone silver/blue dial, with copper hands and applied numbers. It has a Tissot 3121 automatic bumper movement, and the serial (1732XXX) dates it to 1946.


----------



## pamaro

here are my two beatiful tissots. both with a different version of the cal. 27.
the left one received a like on twitter from nick wooster. :-!

any opinions to the one with the "military" look?


----------



## alvaropinto

Black dial in mint condition. Cal. 27 movement.
Cheers!


----------



## fadofa

Another old seastar, it will be getting another strap.


----------



## rfortson

dmcevoy said:


> Here's my vintage Tissot. I've had it for a couple of years but honestly it wasn't getting much wrist time because I just didn't like the various strap combinations that I had tried. (I'm still open to suggestions or advice on that subject). Its a nice-sized 36mm case, a two-tone silver/blue dial, with copper hands and applied numbers. It has a Tissot 3121 automatic bumper movement, and the serial (1732XXX) dates it to 1946.


That's a gorgeous watch! I tell you what, since we're both in Houston, I'll wear it for you so she won't feel neglected.  Yep, I'd do that for you.


----------



## Shin Ryoku

1970s Seastar Navigator with Valjoux 7734 movement:


1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator by Amin Sabet, on Flickr


----------



## Jay McQueen

Just got this one in good condition with nice patina, trying to find out more about it so I made this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/got-very-nice-early-seastar-need-advice-1944577.html#post16381209


----------



## alvaropinto

alvaropinto said:


> Black dial in mint condition. Cal. 27 movement.
> Cheers!
> View attachment 3756922


...for a while I could not find a proper watchmaker who would be able open the extremely tight screw back!!
It seems that this beauty has been nearly untouched since it's birth! So it will go soon for what it seems to be his first service after a very, very long time!
Cheers!


----------



## Montijo

PR516


----------



## Carretera18

Nice watches here


Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Shin Ryoku said:


> 1970s Seastar Navigator with Valjoux 7734 movement:
> 
> 
> 1970s Tissot Seastar Navigator by Amin Sabet, on Flickr


Ive had a few of this model and they all have been dated 1974 from the serial number, do you know the serial number of your watch to pin point the D.O.M?


----------



## v8chrono

1969 Tissot T12 Navigator Seastar 'Worldtime' 24hr


----------



## willbur

Let's start with this one.


----------



## bobguccione




----------



## Jay McQueen

I have a rare one for sale:
Vintage Tissot Seastar in Good Condition Original Crown Nice Patina Working Fine | eBay


----------



## willbur




----------



## imagwai

willbur said:


> View attachment 4499394


Very nice. Almost identical to mine. Dial looks a bit darker?


----------



## willbur

I love blue to !

I call this one "Starsky" like the shape make me think about the TV show "_Starsky & Hutch" _


----------



## alvaropinto

Not sure if posted tis before.
Just came from a full service and looking gorgeous!
Cheers!
PS -






and yes, the case is signed!


----------



## willbur

PR526 from 1976.


----------



## bsshog40

I actually wear this one a lot. Its a very accurate watch and keeps a lot of reserve power. Not sure what year it is but I presume 60's.


----------



## willbur




----------



## willbur




----------



## siroque




----------



## Bruiser

Inherited this one from my Dad. Inscription on back is dated 11-9-73.


----------



## Domer2000

My Father's old Tissot Seastar Automatic. Added a new strap and it is ready to wear.


----------



## willbur




----------



## JohnGo

Tissot Seastar 1973 cal. 2481 together with a 70's Ronson lighter and a 'Breaking Bad' - style Bunnahabhain...


----------



## ijsco

My first vintage watch i got today


----------



## willbur

Ready to travel...


----------



## jovani

TISSOT SEASTAR NAVIGATOR


----------



## jovani




----------



## ManOnTime

Late grandfather-in-law's T12 SeaStar.


----------



## ggrpitt

Tiny (35mm) 1969 Seastar chrono. Lemania 1281-based manual winding movement.


----------



## bobbee

1967 Plongeur.















1974 Seastar Seven.


----------



## bigdubnick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willbur

hunting is not over .....so many pieces to find


----------



## Teas

I literally just bought a vintage Seastar Seven. I have no idea as to how old it is or any of that but am extremely excited to get it in next week. I'll probably post more pictures once I get it.


----------



## don-venditore

Tissot


----------



## v8chrono

1975 Navigator auto


----------



## v8chrono

Teas said:


> I literally just bought a vintage Seastar Seven. I have no idea as to how old it is or any of that but am extremely excited to get it in next week. I'll probably post more pictures once I get it.


Nice watch, looks to me to be mid -1960s?


----------



## willbur

Just finished the overhaul


----------



## v8chrono

willbur said:


> Just finished the overhaul


Wow, that's a stunning watch. I've been looking for that model for ages but no luck as yet.


----------



## willbur

Lucky, yes I am !

I succeed to buy the first one I've seen and few months later I've found a second one.
Both are from 1976.


----------



## v8chrono

I believe that model is the last incarnation of the 70s Navigator chrono. Are you interested in selling one?


----------



## Timerider

looks great!


----------



## Timerider

very clean and elegent


----------



## Timerider

aww...I really like the vintage Seastar's.


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willbur




----------



## Jo3

Purchased this watch this morning, anyone can help with me with some details, google searches only ever come up with modern heritage editions. 
Loving it already 
View attachment 7465842


----------



## EATT_VN

Hi there.
Mine is old but I am not sure about "nice" adjective! Bought from a local seller (I am from Vietnam), this 28-5.1 "bumper" sports a 2957xxx serial number, ss case, redialed with signed but probably non-genuine crown.
Would you comment on my new purchase (I am new in watch world). Many thanks 

View attachment 7615834









View attachment 7615842









View attachment 7615850
















View attachment 7615866


----------



## imagwai

To Jo3 and EATT_VN above - there is currently a problem with the forums where images don't show up in posts, so we can't see either of your attachments. If you edit your posts and re-add the photos then it should work second time around.


----------



## EATT_VN

imagwai said:


> To Jo3 and EATT_VN above - there is currently a problem with the forums where images don't show up in posts, so we can't see either of your attachments. If you edit your posts and re-add the photos then it should work second time around.


Job done for me. Tks in advance for your input


----------



## imagwai

EATT_VN said:


> Job done for me. Tks in advance for your input


I can see it now. No expert on these Tissots, but it looks to be mostly original apart from the crown. On the negative side, the case has been polished quite a bit and the redial hasn't been done particularly well. But assuming you didn't overpay, then it's a nice piece to wear and enjoy.


----------



## EATT_VN

milbournosphere said:


> Hey guys, another buyer's opinion question. I'm just getting into watch collecting and recently found your fine forum.  I'm looking at a late 50's vintage Seamaster on e*bay. Looks okay to me; I think the face has been refurbished, but is still original, and that's okay to me, since I'm just getting started. From the serial number, looks like a 1957-58 vintage. Anybody willing to give their opinion? Here are some pics to keep the thread moving.
> 
> View attachment 621576
> 
> 
> View attachment 621577
> 
> 
> View attachment 621579
> 
> 
> View attachment 621580
> 
> 
> This would be my first vintage watch purchase, so I want to make sure that this wouldn't be a loser. Price will probably end up around $100-125.


Love that one. Nicer indeed than mine 
Here is my first old Tissot (_would not say vintage since dial is repainted, crown and hands probably not genuine_), bought this Monday March 28th. Serial no 2957xxx









MDJ__3_2016_E1 by eatt, on Flickr

large_gal_TISSOT_E by eatt, on Flickr


----------



## EATT_VN

imagwai said:


> I can see it now. No expert on these Tissots, but it looks to be mostly original apart from the crown. On the negative side, the case has been polished quite a bit and the redial hasn't been done particularly well. But assuming you didn't overpay, then it's a nice piece to wear and enjoy.


Here it cost less than 150USD. So I am happy with since buying on eBay is not easy for me, some sellers don't ship to Vietnam.


----------



## Carretera18

1930's Tissot by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## igorIV

I have only 1 Tissot. Actualis Autolab from 1970's.
I find NOS kit: case, dial, hands, mov't holder.

Find a mov't 2271 on ebay,

and assembled

Today on my wrist:


----------



## septentrio




----------



## septentrio

Just received this Targe strap for the Navigator, very soft leather!


----------



## septentrio




----------



## loebassie

_hello everybody, (excus my bad english, i'am from the netherlands)

i've bought this Tissot visodate Seastar Seven monoblock. Perhaps someone can give me some more information about it. (more than i already find out)

i think its a 9ct or 14ct gold watch, from the early '70s. (did not open it yet, no service yet) Does not look very nice, but keeps realy good time. Just orderd a new black leather strap. I'll try to upload new pictures when the new strap is installed.





















greetings Frans 
_


----------



## loebassie

edit; the watch is a manual winder, ticks ± 5 times a second. runs at least 24 hours after fully charged.
picked it up for € 5,- on a jumble sale _(incl. smelly leather black strap)_ and working condintion. Great deal, if you ask me.


----------



## EATT_VN

Movement is circa 1953
Sorry the dial is quite awful so I wouldn't...


----------



## Carretera18

septentrio said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## silentmalak

[got in my hands a Tissot Millionaire automatic watch, will like to know more about

.














Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN

How could you do that, picking up an NOS Tissot movement! ANW Congrats!



igorIV said:


> I have only 1 Tissot. Actualis Autolab from 1970's.
> I find NOS kit: case, dial, hands, mov't holder.
> 
> Find a mov't 2271 on ebay,
> 
> and assembled
> 
> Today on my wrist:


----------



## willbur

septentrio said:


>


Nice ! it seems that most of the 526 have some issues with second hand painting. Was the same for mine and for most I've seen on google...


----------



## willbur

I'm back ! I don't know why but I wasn't able to connect to WUS for many weeks o| and today is ok...


----------



## zornola

Hi,
Got this watch from my grandfather, has an engraving on the back dating from 1976 so i guess its pretty "vintage".
Any idea what model it is? what original strap did it have? and is it automatic? it works only when i wear it.
Thank fir the help!


----------



## imagwai

zornola said:


> Hi,
> Got this watch from my grandfather, has an engraving on the back dating from 1976 so i guess its pretty "vintage".
> Any idea what model it is? what original strap did it have? and is it automatic? it works only when i wear it.
> Thank fir the help!
> View attachment 7976898


Er... it says automatic on the dial. And the model is a Tissot Seastar of course, but there were many variations.


----------



## Carretera18

Tissot Seastar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zornola

imagwai said:


> Er... it says automatic on the dial. And the model is a Tissot Seastar of course, but there were many variations.


Sorry for not noticing the obvious, any idea where i can find out the specific Seastar model and the original strap it came with?

Thanks!


----------



## v8chrono

loebassie said:


> _hello everybody, (excus my bad english, i'am from the netherlands)
> 
> i've bought this Tissot visodate Seastar Seven monoblock. Perhaps someone can give me some more information about it. (more than i already find out)
> 
> i think its a 9ct or 14ct gold watch, from the early '70s_


Looks to me more likely to be from the mid 1960s, some of these watches were front loaders meaning that the movements are accessed by removing the glass.

A nice find and smart on a croc or lizard strap.


----------



## v8chrono

*Tissot* Seastar auto from 1972 using the Omega derived 2481 movement


----------



## Orange123456789

Tissot pr 516

Hi I have a Tissot pr 516, steel case and bracelet and grey dial color, cal is an eta 2895 ... I want to find out more about it, is it a sportwatch? Diver? Because I'm planning to sell it, and also, what would it be worth?

Here some pics:

Thank you


----------



## v8chrono

Orange123456789 said:


> Tissot pr 516
> 
> Hi I have a Tissot pr 516, steel case and bracelet and grey dial color, cal is an eta 2895 ... I want to find out more about it, is it a sportwatch? Diver? Because I'm planning to sell it, and also, what would it be worth?


This range was advertised as a sporty drivers watch, please see the attached advert from the early 70s. I think yours is circa the mid seventies (the serial number on the movement will give you the exact year of manufacture) down to it's unusual lugs and integrated strap, the earlier models had conventional lugs Don't think we can give valuations on here but I can tell you that I sold a similar one last year for just over £100, you can also do and advanced search on ebay for completed listings, to get an idea of price.


----------



## Orange123456789

Hi

Thanks, ya I still have to give it a good polish and so on but it will look great at the end.
Sounds like a faire price to me, thanks.

Bye


----------



## willbur

v8chrono said:


> using the Omega derived 2481 movement


From my point of view the 2481 is build by Tissot based on the 784 which was the Tissot concept of the multi-purpose movement.
It's more Omega that using Tissot movement.

During these 70s years Tissot was very performant regarding movement creation. Just have a look at the Astrolon.


----------



## v8chrono

Seastar Seven from circa. 1965 running a 784 auto.


----------



## yankeexpress

Older model Quickster not made anymore, took a long time to find the exact model and color I wanted in excellent condition.

My first Tissot, first cushion case


----------



## tinitini




----------



## tinitini

Tissot Navigator with a lemania 1341


----------



## tinitini

Not much activity in this thread. Trying to put a bit of life in it with another vintage navigator, with a valjoux 7734.


----------



## dizzdoz

*Tissot Seastar* automatic (day and date)
Movement = 2571
Date number =17385491 = (1974)


----------



## tinitini

Another valjoux 7734


----------



## antti

First post. A bad picture of my Tissot Seastar chrono from 1969, ca lemania 1277.


----------



## yankeexpress

Vintage in the sense that it isn't made anymore....

Tissot Quickster T-13 quartz chrono


----------



## chptrk67

Tissot Seastar Seven / Tissot & Fils 17 Jewel Automatic Movement

Do Not Know Model Year Or Movement Caliber.


----------



## ErikR




----------



## countb20

Newest addition to the family...


----------



## bobbee

Got this yesterday, so pleased it is mine!

1979 Tissot PR516 Quartz, 38mm w/o crown, Timezone model with quick change hour.
Original signed NSA bracelet with "PR516" signed clasp.
I should be ashamed to say what I paid, suffice to say it was considerably less than a family bucket from KFC! 










Cheers, Bob.


----------



## imagwai

bobbee said:


> Got this yesterday, so pleased it is mine!
> 
> 1979 Tissot PR516 Quartz, 38mm w/o crown, Timezone model with quick change hour.
> Original signed NSA bracelet with "PR516" signed clasp.
> I should be ashamed to say what I paid, suffice to say it was considerably less than a family bucket from KFC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Bob.


Nice pickup. Where did you find it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

imagwai said:


> Nice pickup. Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi, it was found several weeks ago at a charity shop, but the price was a lot higher. After waiting so long, I did some dickering and was offered it at much lower price.

I have some more pics taken this a.m. a little better focus and showing that stepped profile. Great looking to me. You can see the two links I added from an old NSA bracelet that was once on a Zodiac SST 36000, still need more polishing to remove the last of the electroplating. It was still a little too snug, so removed a half inch from the spring inside the clasp. I have a spare so it can be replaced if I ever sell it.
You can see it still has the protective plastic on the case back.

Thanks for looking, Bob.


----------



## StripeyNATO

Found this today (in a charity shop, as per *Bobbee*, above). It's a 530 movement 17 jewels gold plated 'Saphir' from 1969. And it's _running_. Incredible.


----------



## Klocker

I have two Seastars; one manual with black dial, I think it's from 1970 or 1971. 
The other one automatic, maybe late 60's. Anybody could tell the value of them?


----------



## thorell

The collection is evolving. The only one missing in these pics is my Sonorous PR516, which is at the watchmakers for re-plating and an overhaul. Any ideas where to go next in the collection? Bear in mind that I prefer cheaper watches, therefore the lack of chronographs and other more complicated watches.


----------



## v8chrono

Klocker said:


> I have two Seastars; one manual with black dial, I think it's from 1970 or 1971.
> The other one automatic, maybe late 60's


I think the silver dial one is later, early 1970s, it uses a 2481 movement. You can confirm this by pushing the crown in, this should advance the date, move the hands around a few hours first thought as some don't like to change when the hands approach the 12 o'clock. With a polish up and a new strap it has some value.


----------



## caldi

I recently got the nice vintage 1956 militar Tissot. I don't know much about it besides the fact that it look really similar to the universal geneve polerouter. I would appreciate if anyone knows more about these watch. Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

Almost vintage as these particular Quickster are not made anymore:


----------



## Some Time Ago

a nice Tissot Valjoux 7734 based chronograph:


----------



## Some Time Ago

Very rare Tissot T-12 Chronograph with Lemania movement:


----------



## Some Time Ago

Hier eine Vintage Vintage Tissot Stadium chronograph:


----------



## tinitini




----------



## v8chrono

1960s Visodate manual wind with 19mm lugs, the case is very slim on this one.


----------



## Mike Smith

Here is a nice pair -


----------



## v8chrono

silentmalak said:


> [got in my hands a Tissot Millionaire automatic watch, will like to know more about


An interesting piece IMO never seen one before, it's reminiscent of some Omega Constellation models from the 1970s, the serial number probably on a small disc will give you the date of manufacture, there will also be a movement code stamped on it somewhere too. A nice find.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## imagwai




----------



## v8chrono

A Seastar 2481 automatic from 1973 with it's original bracelet.

View attachment 10360914


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## tinitini

Today :










And yesterday :


----------



## mkws

'57 Visodate Camping:


----------



## mibby

1973 Tuning-fork watch:


----------



## tinitini




----------



## yankeexpress

Vintage only in the sense the Quickster is not made anymore:


----------



## klidec

I received this vintage tissot from my dad as a gift recently. It was new when he first got it back in 1967. I had to have it fully serviced and I also bought a new alligator strap and buckle for it. 
I'm loving the end result.


----------



## busmatt

Just picked this up yesterday










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MrMrkn

Ive been looking through all these 77 pages now, but without finding anything that is exactly the same as mine. 

I will be very happy to receive info about my Seastar. Anyone? Anything?


----------



## Tighran

More Seastars checking in. The automatic is on a signed Tissot bracelet that I haven't seen anywhere else, and suits the watch really well. Sadly, when my grandfather was borrowing it after his quartz broke he dropped it and the crystal needs either some buffing or a replacement. Still one of my favorite vintage pieces!


----------



## autoquartz

Appreciate any comments on this vintage Tissot!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/vintage-redial-4186290.html

Need some help


----------



## AikenDrum

Hello here, my first post!

Can anyone tell me something about this caseback? It i a Tissot seastar seven as that is as mutch as i know?


----------



## Johnegil

I have a relatively rare Tissot Navigator single register with Lemania cal. 1343. Lovely piece and modern size for a vintage.


----------



## Johnegil

@ Some Time Ago That is a lovely vintage!



Some Time Ago said:


> Hier eine Vintage Vintage Tissot Stadium chronograph:


----------



## Mike Smith

Here are two great vintage Tissots - I actually now own the Stadium from sometimeago


----------



## Mike Smith

I actually bought that watch - it's awesome. See my other post


----------



## joelps

my grandfather has a vintage tissot. the only appeal for me is that it is vintage. otherwise tissot ingeneral doesnt appeal to me


----------



## Jurjen

Here's one not too confindent entry; a Tissot 3 register chronograph with what looks like a Lemania CH12. 
Fell for it after seeing it on a local auction site, ended up buying it without knowing too much about it.

I'm in the midst of figuring out what it is exactly, so I'll probably start a separate post for this one


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Why Vintage ??? WHY NOT !!!!!


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Why Vintage ??? ... WHY NOT !!! ...


----------



## Cheeser78

Hey folks, new to the site and was wondering if i may be able to get some info into a older seastar seven i just bought.

I picked this up at a thrift shop for three bucks, I couldnt resist. It would appear to be a manual wind but doesn't work anymore.

Just wondering if it is worth getting it serviced or not?

Also I looked all over the internet for any images of the same watch and couldn't find one. I was hoping some of you may know a thing or two about its year and movement.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mkws

The '57 Visodate with a new crystal:








And here, a new purchase- a 14k Antimag cal. 27 from 1947, which sadly turned out to have had its dial tampered with:







I will probably try to replace it with a NOS dial- if anyone knows where to find a replacement (30mm diameter, to fit cal. 27, applied numerals/hour markers) within the EU, that would be really great...


----------



## v8chrono

A recently serviced Seastar from 1972


----------



## Sansoni7

Here it is:















Tks for viewing.


----------



## gr8sw

a nice PR516 chrono I recently scored |>


----------



## imagwai




----------



## Nathan356

1965 Seastar


----------



## Sansoni7

Great watch. Congrats.


----------



## pekshn89

Just found out this thread. What about this one









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

Got into collecting with this Tissot purchased from a well known Tissot collector. A Heuer 1153BN had caught my eye years ago but I didn't feel confident in committing to such a high price with such little knowledge. So this Navigator was my compromise, still in my collection.










Bought this one not long after but sold it, kinda regret it. Such a cool piece but the condition was so nice I couldn't bring myself to wear it.









Went older and smaller with this one.









Staying with the same era









Tissot remains a great value for vintage collecting, especially models closely tied to Omega references if you can find them.


----------



## Deli

speedmistr said:


> Got into collecting with this Tissot purchased from a well known Tissot collector. A Heuer 1153BN had caught my eye years ago but I didn't feel confident in committing to such a high price with such little knowledge. So this Navigator was my compromise, still in my collection.
> 
> Tissot remains a great value for vintage collecting, especially models closely tied to Omega references if you can find them.


Do you remove all the bezels or what ? 

The last one (janeiro-like) is gorgeous.


----------



## themanintobuildafire

Hi, my step-dad showed me this today. He bought it around 1948 and wore is for almost 40 years. Any ideas on some information regarding this watch? (It still works too!)


----------



## pekshn89

Damn really nice piece


----------



## monax

Does anyone know of somewhere to find cases other than eBay? One of the watches I'm working on has a case that is seriously trashed, while the dial still looks practically new (and isn't repainted). The result is that it just looks really odd, since the condition is totally mismatched between the two parts. I'm not actually sure about whether it's the original case, anyway. Whoever had it before me may have, for example, taken the movement out of a pristine case and stuck it in this one. Anyhow, it's a ~32mm dial so that'd go with either ~36mm case with a thin border or a ~37-38mm case with a wider border. Serial dates to 1949 but, based on appearance, I suspect it's a 1950s production.


----------



## v8chrono

themanintobuildafire said:


> Hi, my step-dad showed me this today. He bought it around 1948 and wore is for almost 40 years. Any ideas on some information regarding this watch? (It still works too!)


Unscrew the back, this will reveal the movement, which will have an age traceable serial number and the calibre code stamped on it clearly. You can buy cheap case opener from ebay or take it to your nearest friendly jeweller/watchmaker.


----------



## monax

alvaropinto said:


> Not sure if posted tis before.
> Just came from a full service and looking gorgeous!
> Cheers!
> PS -
> View attachment 4535354
> and yes, the case is signed!


!

This one is awesome! The case is very neat looking. The dial looks a lot like my watch, though I'm guessing this one is a bit smaller? (mine is ~37mm).


----------



## v8chrono

Tissot Heritage 'Tank' recreating a model from the 1930s. It's quite small so is classed as Unisex or for the small of wrist.


----------



## monax

themanintobuildafire said:


> Hi, my step-dad showed me this today. He bought it around 1948 and wore is for almost 40 years. Any ideas on some information regarding this watch? (It still works too!)


Based on these photos, I'd guess it uses a Cal. 27-23 movement. Only way to find out is to open it up though. The appearance of "Tissot" on the dial makes me suspect it's been refinished at some point; probably during a service long ago.


----------



## Rifish

Tissot Visodate Seastar T.12 from 1970. It uses a caliber 782-1. I just got it and had it serviced. Now it runs -5 sec a day which isn't bad. I love the design of this watch.


----------



## monax

Left (1939) is 37mm, right (1940) is 40mm. I need to do some adjustments to the one on the left, so it isn't wound up at the moment.


----------



## v8chrono

1972 T12 super-compressor and 1969 PR516, both autos but the T12 carries the later 2571 movement.


----------



## mkws

monax said:


> Based on these photos, I'd guess it uses a Cal. 27-23 movement. Only way to find out is to open it up though. The appearance of "Tissot" on the dial makes me suspect it's been refinished at some point; probably during a service long ago.


Redial indeed- and it's an easy one to spot. The Tissot font quality is one thing, but the entire "Antimagnetic" inscription is incorrect. The Tissots of that period were either marked Antimagnetique (for the continental European market, and anywhere else except the British Empire and the US) or Non Magnetic (for the markets of the US, Great Britain, and all the British overseas territories and dominions).


----------



## mkws

Some time ago, I've bought a 14ct Antimag from 1947...with several issues. Partial redial, and the dial paint was cracking- to the point where flakes of it were flying around, only waiting to get caught in the pinions. Bought a donor watch with an identical dial (knackered chrome-plated case, movement not working). Recently got a picture from my friend servicing the watch...Here are the "before" and "after" shots:

*Before*








*After
*


----------



## monax

mkws said:


> Redial indeed- and it's an easy one to spot.


Indeed. Though it seemed unnecessary to dwell on it.

Anyway, that 1947 Antimagnetique is spiffy. The variability in font is interesting as well. I'm working on restoring a couple of watches, one from 1942 and one from 1949. On both, the S in 'Tissot' is more slanted than I see here, and the Q is crossed much further. Did Tissot have multiple suppliers of dials?


----------



## tinitini




----------



## mkws

monax said:


> Indeed. Though it seemed unnecessary to dwell on it.
> 
> Anyway, that 1947 Antimagnetique is spiffy. The variability in font is interesting as well. I'm working on restoring a couple of watches, one from 1942 and one from 1949. On both, the S in 'Tissot' is more slanted than I see here, and the Q is crossed much further. Did Tissot have multiple suppliers of dials?


Well, if you mean the difference between the fonts on "before" and "after", the "before" is likely a partial redial, if not a complete one. I could live with that, if not for the fact that the paint was falling off, with rather high chances that it'd get caught in the pinions and cause damage to the movement. 
"After" is a dial transplanted from a donor watch with a knackered chrome-plated case and a movement with issues.


----------



## monax

mkws said:


> Well, if you mean the difference between the fonts on "before" and "after", the "before" is likely a partial redial, if not a complete one. I could live with that, if not for the fact that the paint was falling off, with rather high chances that it'd get caught in the pinions and cause damage to the movement. "After" is a dial transplanted from a donor watch with a knackered chrome-plated case and a movement with issues.


Differences between the font on dial in the after photo and that of other dials I'd seen. I also noticed the spacing on 'Tissot' is wider on the dial in the after photo than I'm used to seeing. I don't have any dials from 1947 to compare, however, and I'm actually not sure if I've seen a watch from that year. I wondered if there were multiple production facilities with variations in design, or perhaps this is an intermediate design between that on my 1949 dial and those from the early-40s.


----------



## mkws

monax said:


> Differences between the font on dial in the after photo and that of other dials I'd seen. I also noticed the spacing on 'Tissot' is wider on the dial in the after photo than I'm used to seeing. I don't have any dials from 1947 to compare, however, and I'm actually not sure if I've seen a watch from that year. I wondered if there were multiple production facilities with variations in design, or perhaps this is an intermediate design between that on my 1949 dial and those from the early-40s.


Could be a different dial supplier, could be a feature of a particular batch of dials, could be simply a result of the evolution process of the font. Omega, for example, had at least 4 changes in the font from 1960 to 1970...
I seriously doubt that it's been tampered with - the aging rules that out. Not even a few decades ago, the best of redials would have been _that_ accurate.
Another option is that the donor watch was equipped with a service dial, if in the past it has been serviced by the manufacturer.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Tissot's version of an Omega SM ST-176
inside is a Lemania caliber 1341 
same as the Omega caliber 1041


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Once upon a time ...


----------



## monax

mkws said:


> Could be a different dial supplier, could be a feature of a particular batch of dials, could be simply a result of the evolution process of the font. Omega, for example, had at least 4 changes in the font from 1960 to 1970...
> I seriously doubt that it's been tampered with - the aging rules that out. Not even a few decades ago, the best of redials would have been _that_ accurate.
> Another option is that the donor watch was equipped with a service dial, if in the past it has been serviced by the manufacturer.


Well, I asked mainly because I figured you'd have some idea about it. It caught my attention because (as you noted) it's more regular than I would associate with a refinished dial. The markers all line up, and the lines on the subseconds dial align with the 12, 6, 5, and 7 hour lines, and 28 and 32 minute lines, about as well as I think I'd expect for a factory dial. The texture also looks right to me too, though I'm not sure how to quantify that. On the other hand, the design looks different enough that it otherwise wasn't what I would have expected. Apart from the font differences, there is some odd (at least in the photo) variation in the serifs among the lines.

In any case, I think the new dial looks significantly better.


----------



## willbur

Hello, I'm back after several months of connection issues with the following round T12 collection.

Super-compressor / World timer / Sonorous / Chronograph / Electronic / Compressor.
Each have a specific second hand color like the Power rangers ;-)


----------



## skyjacknl

Some Navigator Chrono's


----------



## willbur

PR518


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

This one is my Dad's. I know it's at least from the 40s because it was given to him then by his cousin, who had worn it for several years.

View attachment 12539521


----------



## willbur

Ships


----------



## Well Then Lets See

I am based in Manhattan NYC .... does anyone know of a watch smith who specializes in VINTAGE LEMANIA movements in NYC ?


----------



## Sansoni7

With a 27 T mechanism from 1942


----------



## willbur




----------



## willbur

LED watch for only 2 years of productions 76-77. This one is from 1976.


----------



## DC guy

I have joined the vintage Tissot club. I was previously in the modern Tissot club, but hated it. Vintage is where it's at when it comes to Tissot... IMHO.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## willbur

Tissot 45503 from 1976


----------



## fiskadoro

PR 516 GL. A relative bargain in the vintage watch world these days.


----------



## DC guy

Reposting this one because I just got a chance to photograph the movement and date the serial to 1972... which happens to be my birth year!!





































I believe 1972 was close to the end of the production run for the original PR 516 GL's.

At first, I figured this watch was from the beginning of the run, because it has the older cal. 784-2 movement (date only) vs the newer 794-2 (day-date). Mine also has less text on the dial... most PR 516 GL's say "Visodate" and/or "Seastar."

In my experience, products often start simple and get more complicated over time. But that was apparently not the case here. Perhaps someone in marketing realized there was too much extraneous text on the dial and replaced the "Visodate" and "Seastar" with "Swiss."

Speaking of marketing, I also found this ad from 1973 where the PR 516 GL is no longer advertised as a racing watch but as "The Tissot Outdoors Watch."









https://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-Tisso...ge-print-ad-/362227118419?hash=item54566b3153

No mention of the WR rating, though...

Other differences.... the indices on mine (and in the above ad) are wider than they are on the older ones from the 1960s.

And finally, mine has regular lugs vs. integrated bracelet, so I can change the straps. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find one like this.

With the least cluttered dial plus the regular lugs, I feel I nabbed the best version of the PR 516 GL. I absolutely love it. Having it turn out to be a birth year watch has basically made it untouchable in my collection.


----------



## imagwai

DC guy said:


> Reposting this one because I just got a chance to photograph the movement and date the serial to 1972... which happens to be my birth year!!


Nice one. I've never managed to get the back off my Seastar Navigator, but I'm hoping it's 1973, which is my birth year. I guess I'll find out one day.


----------



## willbur

@DC guy, congrats for your birth year watch.
I was also seek for mine from 1976 and today I've succeed to find 4.

Regarding PR516, I was always though that the wider index where from the begin but you may have right.
Maybe due to the fact that PR526 are switching back to thinner index.

For movement 784 and 794 are from the same generation, newer were the 2481/2571.

From my understanding, for dial text, visodate and seastar were mostly used for US market.

WR was sold for 100m.

Enjoy your PR 516 !


----------



## DC guy

willbur said:


> @DC guy, congrats for your birth year watch.
> I was also seek for mine from 1976 and today I've succeed to find 4.
> 
> Regarding PR516, I was always though that the wider index where from the begin but you may have right.
> Maybe due to the fact that PR526 are switching back to thinner index.
> 
> For movement 784 and 794 are from the same generation, newer were the 2481/2571.
> 
> From my understanding, for dial text, visodate and seastar were mostly used for US market.
> 
> WR was sold for 100m.
> 
> Enjoy your PR 516 !
> 
> View attachment 12872247


I could be wrong about the wide indices. I based my thinking on the changes I saw in the ads from the 1960s to the 1970s, as well as eBay listings that mentioned dates. The wider indices also seem more consistent with 1970s watch style.

Regarding the dial text, your U.S. vs non-U.S. market explanation makes a lot of sense! I hardly ever see them in the U.S. without "Visodate" and/or "Seastar," yet I have seen "Swiss" on PR 516 GL's sold from Sweden and Germany. In fact, mine came from a German eBayer.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Dan3612

Love the look of these! 


willbur said:


> @DC guy, congrats for your birth year watch.
> I was also seek for mine from 1976 and today I've succeed to find 4.
> 
> Regarding PR516, I was always though that the wider index where from the begin but you may have right.
> Maybe due to the fact that PR526 are switching back to thinner index.
> 
> For movement 784 and 794 are from the same generation, newer were the 2481/2571.
> 
> From my understanding, for dial text, visodate and seastar were mostly used for US market.
> 
> WR was sold for 100m.
> 
> Enjoy your PR 516 !
> 
> View attachment 12872247


----------



## Nathan356

Here is my 1965 Seastar on the bracelet. NOS! I never use the bracelet since it works so well as a dress watch on a strap...


----------



## jamzer

Hi,

Looking for some help with this watch as I am not familiar with the brand.
Tissot Auto prc200 circa2012? 
Issues-
Clasp spring wont close. Clasp has been engraved so want to keep it.
Crown Bent.
Not sure if chronos are working.
Calender model?

It is my brothers and he received it from his unit while on tour for the UN.
Is it worth reconditioning for everyday use or put it on the mantle?

On the back it states-

'Limited Edition 0001/8888'
014421ACBA

It also says 
'200m/880ft' I would have thought it should be 660ft.

Any knowledge would be appreciated.

Jamzer


----------



## imagwai

jamzer said:


> View attachment 12932637
> View attachment 12932641
> View attachment 12932643
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some help with this watch as I am not familiar with the brand.
> Tissot Auto prc200 circa2012?
> Issues-
> Clasp spring wont close. Clasp has been engraved so want to keep it.
> Crown Bent.
> Not sure if chronos are working.
> Calender model?
> 
> It is my brothers and he received it from his unit while on tour for the UN.
> Is it worth reconditioning for everyday use or put it on the mantle?
> 
> On the back it states-
> 
> 'Limited Edition 0001/8888'
> 014421ACBA
> 
> It also says
> '200m/880ft' I would have thought it should be 660ft.
> 
> Any knowledge would be appreciated.
> 
> Jamzer


Not sure this should be in the vintage Tissot thread. Sorry, but this watch looks like a fake to me, for many different and compelling reasons.


----------



## TagTime

Have this T.12 for a couple years and still runs well. Does anybody know the issue year or has more information about this model? The crown is maybe aftermarket.


----------



## v8chrono

Looks to be a 1962/63 model but movement could be dated later. Crown should have a T stamped on it but these are still available on line. The dial seems too plain, are there any minute markers?


----------



## TagTime

Now that you mention it, it is pretty plain. No there are no minute markers. I also noticed that the T on the dial is different than other dials from that time. Usually there is a horizontal line.



v8chrono said:


> Looks to be a 1962/63 model but movement could be dated later. Crown should have a T stamped on it but these are still available on line. The dial seems too plain, are there any minute markers?


----------



## willbur

*Tissot Sideral S from 1970. Movement 784-2 with additional hacking feature.*


----------



## v8chrono




----------



## willbur

another Sideral


----------



## v8chrono

willbur said:


> another Sideral


What movement does that have in it please?


----------



## willbur

A nice 872.


----------



## v8chrono

1969 24 hr World-Time


----------



## willbur

Nice ! 
If you can, let's have the second hand more orange to make it pop from the dial.


----------



## v8chrono

willbur said:


> Nice !
> If you can, let's have the second hand more orange to make it pop from the dial.


Thanks, It's more yellow though, I have assumed it's the original second hand so have left it alone


----------



## willbur

Not a watch but a Tissot


----------



## Shizmosis

willbur said:


> Not a watch but a Tissot
> View attachment 13210447


such a nice vintage piece!!!


----------



## Deli

I would wear it on a nato strap.


----------



## toothless.toothless

Hi everyone, I have an old Tissot watch, but I'm not sure exactly how old it is. I have searched tons of forums and websites, looked thousands of photos, but I couldn't find a single one. I saw Omega and some others that look almost like this, but not a single Tissot. According to some similar watches, I presume that it is German pilot watch from from around 1930-ies. 
I wold like to see some original photos and probably restore this Tissot to its original state because it really looks like a nice piece of history. Took it to several repair shops but no one couldn't identify it. It looks like it had seen a couple of wars (because it probably did), but it runs perfect...









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Keith_

My Grandfather's Tissot Seastar Quartz, the watch that got me interested in watches. Given to him after 25 years from his job.


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Circa 1963.


----------



## monax

toothless.toothless said:


> Hi everyone, I have an old Tissot watch, but I'm not sure exactly how old it is. I have searched tons of forums and websites, looked thousands of photos, but I couldn't find a single one. I saw Omega and some others that look almost like this, but not a single Tissot. According to some similar watches, I presume that it is German pilot watch from from around 1930-ies.
> I wold like to see some original photos and probably restore this Tissot to its original state because it really looks like a nice piece of history. Took it to several repair shops but no one couldn't identify it. It looks like it had seen a couple of wars (because it probably did), but it runs perfect...


I'm not sure I've seen this specific variant before. Based on the apparent proportions of the dial, this _looks_ to me like a smaller variant of the ~41mm Tissot watch of this type which uses a Caliber 27 movement. Or, it's huge (say, ~46mm) and uses a Cal 38.2 (I can't tell from the photo). The original finish would have been polished chrome in either case.

Don't run it without having it serviced. It may seem to run fine and even keep time without doing so, for a while in any case, but it's not great for the movement.


----------



## Deli

GradyPhilpott said:


> Circa 1963.


Tissot quartz, gold plated.

I'd doubt about that...

I could be wrong, but I'd say mid 70's to early 80's.


----------



## _Keith_

Deli said:


> Tissot quartz, gold plated.
> 
> I'd doubt about that...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'd say mid 70's to early 80's.


1982,sorry forgot to add the year.


----------



## v8chrono

Duplicate post . . . .


----------



## v8chrono

toothless.toothless said:


> Hi everyone, I have an old Tissot watch, but I'm not sure exactly how old it is. I have searched tons of forums and websites, looked thousands of photos, but I couldn't find a single one. I saw Omega and some others that look almost like this, but not a single Tissot. According to some similar watches, I presume that it is German pilot watch from from around 1930-ies.
> I wold like to see some original photos and probably restore this Tissot to its original state because it really looks like a nice piece of history. Took it to several repair shops but no one couldn't identify it. It looks like it had seen a couple of wars (because it probably did), but it runs perfect


You are probably right with your date of around 1930s (give or take a few years) It looks military but would have various marks stamped on the case back if it was an issued piece. It will contain a very good movement (shared with Omega at the time) and is defiantly world getting serviced and brought back to life. A nice interesting watch you have there.


----------



## toothless.toothless

@monach, v8chrono: Thank you very much, any information on this watch is helpful. Anyway, my friend from Switzerland is here for the vacation and I'll give him the watch to take it to some professional, or maybe he will take it directly to Tissot's historical department. That way I'll know everything about that watch and get it serviced properly. I'll post an update as soon as get an answer from Switzerland. 

By the way, diameter of the glass is 36mm, and the diameter of the back cover is 44mm. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

T12 chrono from 1970 just back from service


----------



## hattrick37

Hi ,
I have two vintage tissot and i like both .... but i couldn't find much info about them so i am posting them here with the hope that some of the more experienced members will share any info ... The chrome one has an interesting bracelet ...
Thank you


----------



## tokkodai

my one and only mechanical watch that I have been wearing as a daily since I acquired it.
the hour hand is different though, probably replaced sometime during its 72 years of service 
it keeps awesome time after proper servicing.
been to three continents with me so far and here is to many more adventures to come


----------



## F15EWSO

Have had this Tissot Chrono about 20 months, has been in my family since at least 1940, the S/N puts it at about 1938. Evidently it is very much like a Janeiro, little research is that Janeiro is "like" a 1930s Chrono but not more difinitive. So if anyone knows more about this actual '30s chrono, possible value etc would be appreciative. Photo here and link to my original post with story at imgur. <<Ok, this latter part is a lie, evidently I do not have necessary number of posts here to post with Links...>> o|

Yay--I do now!!


http://imgur.com/P1Jh2




http://imgur.com/xkj2Z


----------



## F15EWSO

I guess links are not allowed, but photos....Let's try again 1938 Tissot Chrono OH no--denied again--no links!! So another photo with his brother.


----------



## F15EWSO

Still would like any Janeiro or 30's Chrono info. Sorry to be stuck in the "no links for you" line....


----------



## v8chrono

This is similar but just one button for the chrono - https://www.blackbough.co.uk/product/tissot-steel-vintage-chronograph-wristwatch-circa-1938-wwtc1/

Try Googling 1930s Tissot Chronograph like i did.


----------



## F15EWSO

v8chrono said:


> This is similar but just one button for the chrono - https://www.blackbough.co.uk/product/tissot-steel-vintage-chronograph-wristwatch-circa-1938-wwtc1/
> 
> Try Googling 1930s Tissot Chronograph like i did.


I have, did that initially and in general there is little to no info. A google "image" search will turn up some photos but little else. Occasioanlly a similar watch may be found on an auction but when the auction closes details on value, story, etc are gone. I'll keep snooping around. Cheers


----------



## willbur




----------



## Old Navman

willbur said:


> View attachment 13577215


Cool, is the watch band metal? Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## Old Navman

Quartz from mid 1980's.


----------



## willbur

Old Navman said:


> Cool, is the watch band metal? Is it comfortable to wear?


Yes, It's quite comfortable and I think this one is made in Aluminum.


----------



## willbur

What's next ?


----------



## v8chrono

willbur said:


> What's next ?
> 
> A 1969 T12 three register (cal. 871) chronograph, I haven't got one either!


----------



## willbur

Nope, for me the case is too big regarding the movement and the three register seems to be lost in the middle.
I prefer the PR516 three register.

By the way, if someone would offer me a Navigator 817 I will appreciate


----------



## feelasopher

Vintage, loosely speaking, from the 1990s I think, but just found it in a thrift store and outfitted it with a new strap, so it's my new older wrist candy. It's my very first Tissot!


----------



## willbur

Let's sails to 2019 with Tissot ...


----------



## speedmistr




----------



## v8chrono

1972


----------



## Jez.PM

v8chrono said:


> 1972
> 
> View attachment 13843397


Looks absolutely stunning, i hope to get one like it added to my collection some day.


----------



## borchard929

Just picked this one up on Saturday


----------



## borchard929

Sorry. Duplicate post


----------



## ijsco




----------



## theboycalledcrow

I'm very new to watches, but recently got into them and vintage Tissots have been my gateway drug. I've been a fan of Formula 1 since I was little, so the brand has a lot of resonance with me - not to mention I really like their styling. This is my modest collection so far.

























I know the Carrousel is from 1968 and the Seastar Quartz is a 1979-1980 model. No idea about the other one, likely mid-70s?


----------



## willbur

Welcome to Tissot world.

You may look for F1 model if you are a fan.


----------



## theboycalledcrow

willbur said:


> Welcome to Tissot world.
> 
> You may look for F1 model if you are a fan.


Merci beaucoup! I do have it on my list of next ones to buy


----------



## milgauss1349

v8chrono said:


> 1969 24 hr World-Time
> 
> View attachment 13100677


Awesome piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Spot the difference?


----------



## willbur

band :
G&F / G&F / Tissot

Glass :
Plexi / Plexi / Mineral

Personally, I've just kept the model on the left.

Nice to have different kind.


----------



## JohnRogue

Here is my vintage Tissot I currently have posted in the sales forum. It is a 37mm from 1953-54, haven't seen many like it...


----------



## groooooove

^^ that one is a beauty...


----------



## Shum

Thes 2 PR 516 GL were just wrecks 2 days ago...








The steel one was only a case and dial and the gold one looked like it was found in a dumpster. I ill try to find a new cown for the gold one but I'm so happy with these 2.

The gold had a very nice caliber 794 movement so it was easy to service with no trouble. I serviced a doner caliber 2481 for the steel one.


----------



## Beastlytaco

I bought a Tissot Seastar When i was in Dubai. PR516 and i Love it! Definitely a 60s themed watch for sure.


----------



## v8chrono




----------



## Yaoza_666

Just got this, can’t seem to find more info about it. Anyone knows what model this might be?


----------



## Yukoner1

Yaoza_666 said:


> Just got this, can't seem to find more info about it. Anyone knows what model this might be?


Possibly a 1970s model ?

https://picclick.fr/TISSOT-Seastar-Quartz-Vintage-1970s-Watch-2030-9125-113905453871.html

TISSOT SEASTAR 2030 QUARTZ 1977

Is there anything on the back of the case ? Reference numbers, etc ?


----------



## willbur




----------



## Poppaspence

Hello, this is my first visit and use of this website. While I am not an avid collector I do love watches and own several Tissot watches. Recently I inherited a vintage Tissot watch. I believe, based on the font on the dial it is from the 1930’s but could also believe it is from the 1940s. It was my Fathers watch, I believe he wore it as a pilot in WW2. It is a manual wind and I believe it has had the expandable bracelet and the watch back replaced. The dial has Roman numerals at even hour markers. But the really unusual thing is it has 5 red stars under the Tissot name. The dial appears to be gold coloured. It almost certainly was purchased in Canada, but not necessarily. Can anyone help me identify this watch better? Approx value? I am thinking to leave the patina on the dial untouched but the crystal has a crack or deep scratch that should be repaired or replaced I believe. I am hopeful for any help on this. Thank you. 
PS. If I can attach pictures I will. It has a chrome case.


----------



## willbur




----------



## Zilmar

A battle-hardened one I inherited:


----------



## v8chrono

Poppaspence said:


> Hello, this is my first visit and use of this website. While I am not an avid collector I do love watches and own several Tissot watches. Recently I inherited a vintage Tissot watch. I believe, based on the font on the dial it is from the 1930's but could also believe it is from the 1940s. It was my Fathers watch, I believe he wore it as a pilot in WW2. It is a manual wind and I believe it has had the expandable bracelet and the watch back replaced. The dial has Roman numerals at even hour markers. But the really unusual thing is it has 5 red stars under the Tissot name. The dial appears to be gold coloured. It almost certainly was purchased in Canada, but not necessarily. Can anyone help me identify this watch better? Approx value? I am thinking to leave the patina on the dial untouched but the crystal has a crack or deep scratch that should be repaired or replaced I believe. I am hopeful for any help on this. Thank you.
> PS. If I can attach pictures I will. It has a chrome case.


The best way of identifying your watch is to post clear photographs (front, back and movement) If it was a military issued watch I would expect it to have a black dial and Arabic numbers, although this doesn't mean your father didn't wear it whilst flying during WW2. A good idea to get it serviced and perhaps replace the crystal but wise to keep the patina of the rest of it.


----------



## Poppaspence

Thank you for your help I have asked the site resources to help me posting a pic. That was when I first posted and have zero response since. Will continue to try.


----------



## watch1440

My father's Tissot form 1958 - ref.70010-1 cal.269-21. Serviced.
Wearing it on family occasions


----------



## v8chrono

1974 Navigator Automatic 39mm


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dkam

I wanted to start this thread ... 

Anyone have a clean vintage Tissot from the 40’s or 50’s?


----------



## addodds

Howdy Folks,

Recently picked up a beautiful piece but am having an interesting time finding anything similar to it. I tracked the serial number to it's 1947 production year, but haven't come up with any other model information. I've sent the info off to the swatch group, but am not holding my breath. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poppaspence

Trying to post images here of forementioned watch


----------



## Poppaspence

Looks like my photos loaded in previous reply. Again, I believe this is from 30s or 40s. Probably purchased in Canada. But as original owner (my father) flew in RCAF during WWII and spent time in UK and Burma there is a chance it was purchased there. It is manual wind. Believe the back has been replaced at some point as it is featureless. The crown has the word Tissot across it. Hard to see in photo. Appears to be same script as on dial. The 4 red stars are a mystery and I am hoping for anyone to be able to help me with this watch in identifying it. Thank you.


----------



## Poppaspence

Sorry, 5 red stars on that dial, not 4. My mistake.


----------



## hunkydorie

My Favourite

Looks like I’ve found my tribe.
I just love these vintage Tissot chrono’s
For some reason this one is my favourite-
The colour of the dial and the proportions of it all are just perfect 

Effortlessly cool from the 70s

If anybody is interested I’ve got a PDF that i found and translated from German. It shows all (or most) of the Tissot Lemania chronos & represents IMHO the best in vintage horology


----------



## v8chrono

addodds said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> Recently picked up a beautiful piece but am having an interesting time finding anything similar to it. I tracked the serial number to it's 1947 production year, but haven't come up with any other model information


I suggest posting your vintage Tissot to the Vintage & Pocket Watch forum on the site, you might get a few more responses there.


----------



## Poppaspence

Hello. I have been able to get some more info on the unknown watch above with the 5 red stars. I removed the case back. The following info was on the back itself. Acier inoxydable, the Tissot crest/shield with Swiss made and below that the number 61004-3. On the movement itself I found the following. Tissot, Swiss, 15 jewels, 153278. If this can help anyone help me identify this watch I would be grateful.


----------



## v8chrono

The movement serial number dates it to 1944, although the 3 does look a bit like an 8 which would mean its a year later, the case number is the reference for the watch itself. I hope someone else will know the significance of the stars on the dial.


----------



## Poppaspence

Thank you for your help. I was able to find a resource that purportedly provided dates of manufacture to spans of movement numbers. When I first checked I did not trust my first attempt at the number, so I took off the back again, removed the leafed clip to better see the number and tried to improve the lighting. What I got was 1158278. The resource I have would put that at 1941. I have invested many hours trying to search for the significance of the red stars. I did find a very similar (identical) dialed watch of similar vintage that was an Omega, with a single red star. I did find an add to sell a Tissot watch with 5 red stars that said it was US military issue. But I think that was inaccurate. I have read several hints at the significance of the stars. A single red star was apparently on watches sold in South America. I have also read that the stars illustrate status of achieving timekeeping awards. I have also read they were simply a marketing feature. I too hope that someone can help burn off the fog around these stars. In the meantime I love the watch, it keeps quite good time and I am going to try and polish out the scratches on the crystal.


----------



## addodds

Thanks, will do.


----------



## v8chrono

Poppaspence said:


> Thank you for your help. I was able to find a resource that purportedly provided dates of manufacture to spans of movement numbers. When I first checked I did not trust my first attempt at the number, so I took off the back again, removed the leafed clip to better see the number and tried to improve the lighting. What I got was 1158278. The resource I have would put that at 1941. I have invested many hours trying to search for the significance of the red stars. I did find a very similar (identical) dialed watch of similar vintage that was an Omega, with a single red star. I did find an add to sell a Tissot watch with 5 red stars that said it was US military issue. But I think that was inaccurate. I have read several hints at the significance of the stars. A single red star was apparently on watches sold in South America. I have also read that the stars illustrate status of achieving timekeeping awards. I have also read they were simply a marketing feature. I too hope that someone can help burn off the fog around these stars. In the meantime I love the watch, it keeps quite good time and I am going to try and polish out the scratches on the crystal.


I glad that the history of the watch is coming in to focus, it's a nice example of an 80 year old watch! The relationship with the red stars and timekeeping could be it, as watches can be adjusted to five positions, however our friends over at the Vintage forum will fill in the blanks on this one I am sure.


----------



## Poppaspence

Yes I will soon post over on the other forum. However, I had a few more vintage Tissot watches to share. My father passed the, on to me some 50 years ago. I wore them both often. These watches are in much better shape and kept serviced.


----------



## v8chrono

I'm guessing 1968/9 for the PR516 and earlier for the Seastar, around 1965 for that one....


----------



## Poppaspence

Thank you, that is very close to what I thought. Have posted the 1941 watch on the vintage thread. So far did get a movement model from 1 fellow. No breaks on the stars though, yet anyway. Wanted to share that I have contacted Tissot in the past on this watch. They want 150$ Cdn to tell me about the watch. I am not sure if the watch is worth that and I enjoy the hunt so I am not pursuing that course of action. I do want to get the watch serviced and I am not even sure if gaskets were used on this watch. Did not see one on case back removal.


----------



## VintageWatchGuy




----------



## nick10

My latest acquisition(bought it today! ) Tissot Seastar PR 516 GL "Turler" from about 1969!


----------



## milgauss1349

From the depths of the 00's









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dkam

VintageWatchGuy said:


> View attachment 14832831
> 
> View attachment 14832839


I like the one with the sub seconds. How much do these go for? PM me.


----------



## dkam

hattrick37 said:


> Hi ,
> I have two vintage tissot and i like both .... but i couldn't find much info about them so i am posting them here with the hope that some of the more experienced members will share any info ... The chrome one has an interesting bracelet ...
> Thank you
> View attachment 13426477


I like the watch with the sub seconds. How much do these go for? PM me please.


----------



## VintageSnoops

Automatic 7...NOS


----------



## Triton9

The Blue Seastar


----------



## caesarmascetti

Tissot Navigator w/Lemania 1343


----------



## v8chrono

1969 T12 42mm


----------



## Thonis

@v8chrono I love this one. 70s zilver star burst dial watches are my fav. Which model name/nr is this. Can't find this specific one if i google for sea star.


----------



## v8chrono

Thonis said:


> @v8chrono I love this one. 70s zilver star burst dial watches are my fav. Which model name/nr is this. Can't find this specific one if i google for sea star.


Hi Thonis, if you google 1969 Tissot Chronograph you should get something up? Its case ref 40506 using a Lemania 1281 manual wind movement, badged as a Tissot 871. There is a white dial version and one with a different inner bezel.


----------



## Thonis

v8chrono said:


> 1972
> 
> View attachment 13843397


@v8chrono I meant this sea star . Only found a blue one with different case. Any name / id i can search on?


----------



## Nathan356

Was playing with the camera today and got a nice photo of the 1965 Seastar


----------



## Thonis

v8chrono said:


> 1972
> 
> View attachment 13843397


Can anyone help identify this specific model? Cant find one with the same case. Same dial I did find one.


----------



## willbur

v8chrono said:


> A 1969 T12 three register (cal. 871) chronograph, I haven't got one either!


Never say never, you was right !
As I said, I was not looking for it but this one was an opportunity.
And finally it's a nice watch.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam.mills

I have a Tissot civil service watch from 1944 that I'm kinda looking to sell actually, they're great little watches


----------



## Sam.mills

That’s a really nice dial


----------



## rbaltman409

This is my grandfather's Tissot, likely from 70s or early 80s. He had it on a Speidel bracelet, and I fit the one you see as the best match I could find (funky 9 mm lug!). I would be very interested if anyone has a more precise estimate of the year (thinking of getting a Tissot extract, but $100...). Also, if anyone knows what the original bracelet or strap was--am I close with this one? Thanks to all and stay safe. I'm in California where the sky right now is orange at 10 AM...(fires).


----------



## jgd123456

Actually my first Vintage piece ever: 
A 1959 Tissot Seastar (Cal. 27B-21) 
Just finished servicing it... total emotional roller coaster, had to take the entire balance assembly apart to replace a broken incabloc spring. But now it's ticking away... 
might not be the prettiest but I'm super proud! 
P.s. new leather strap will arrive on monday


----------



## nitediver

Here is a vintage Seastar...a bit small for my wrist but in outstanding condition. A small beauty !

CS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgd123456

nitediver said:


> Here is a vintage Seastar...a bit small for my wrist but in outstanding condition. A small beauty !
> 
> CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daaaamn


----------



## FreakyLeo

Ok, I'm going crazy over this. I can't find any info on a vintage Tissot Seastar Visodate Automatic with a steel monocoque case  It sports a automatic cal784-1 which works perfectly. Some marks of 50years use but overall in really good shape. I just got it serviced and I'm thinking of maybe flipping it if it makes economical sense. I have found two similar watches, both in Japan, one in steel and one in gold but no info. Does anyone know anything about the watch and it's value? It would be much appreciated 

















Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Esanchez

Here is a vintage tissot camping


----------



## CSG

I started a separate topic trying to get more info about this Seastar purchased new in St. Thomas on 3/19/62 by my grandfather. I got it after he died and had it serviced some years ago. It's on a modern DeBeer croc strap. IIRC, we had to replace the minute hand but otherwise, it was a standard service on the 783 caliber.


----------



## milgauss1349

Seastar with a 741 manual









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Maybe 1973 based on the serial number. Navigator with a nice patina. Model number 40522. -10spd on the wrist so not that bad.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## JJJwatch

I just got this one, out of eBay, basically a "tissot project", need to fix the movement and buy a 1940 military case. But what is interesting is the dial, it's the first time that I see a red 5 stars in a tissot vintage (I know that is "common" for vintage omega, from Brazil) any idea if it's a rare dial? Does someone know anything about it?


----------



## WeirdGuy

I just bought this one off of eBay. Should be here this coming week.


----------



## ellvis

congratulations, this is a fake watch !
better send it back to the fake seller.
tissot never printed "17 jewels" on its dials.


----------



## ruimiguelcunha

Hi...
Hope you all are doing well !!!
This is my vintage watch... I would like to identify the year of this beautiful, excellent and little big Tissot "Visodate Militar Automatic"...
Thank you all so much!!!

Regards from Portugal 

Rui Miguel Cunha


----------



## WeirdGuy

ellvis said:


> congratulations, this is a fake watch !
> better send it back to the fake seller.
> tissot never printed "17 jewels" on its dials.


Can anyone else verify this? I spoke to the seller regarding authenticity and said he had it serviced by watchmaker and the watchmaker said it was a real Tissot movement inside. Seller also states he will refund my money if I am worried about it. So he isn't trying to hide anything. If it is a fake, I don't think he knew it. Says he acquired it through a Facebook watch group years ago.

Edit: Seller gave me a full refund without issues and is going to have the watch verified real or fake. However, still curious what the group thinks on this watch? More pics below.


----------



## DForester

@WeirdGuy Too bad, 'cause it's a very handsome watch! I'll be interested to know what others say about authenticity.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Seller was able to open it up and send me a pic of the movement. Thoughts?


----------



## imagwai

WeirdGuy said:


> Seller was able to open it up and send me a pic of the movement. Thoughts?


Although I don't have an extensive knowledge of vintage Tissot, my personal view on this watch is that it's probably a bit of a concoction, possibly using some genuine parts. But I don't think that dial goes with that case. I think it should look like this:


----------



## WeirdGuy

Ah! So probably is a real Tissot in a sense, just a "modded" one? If the the case is all that is not correct, I am OK with this, as I like the way it looks in the case that whoever did the mod put it in. Can anyone verify that the movement is real? Thanks, imagwai!


----------



## ellvis

as I already wrote, this is a bad fake watch.
it have not a single part from tissot.
all is fake !
case, dial, movement, hands, movement clamp, case back......
all vintage movement from Tissot have also different serialnumbers.

*This is a real tissot movement 781 handwinding.*


----------



## ellvis

you hope it will be an "original" Tissot movement in the fake watch 😂😂
no problem here it is...

direct from China or India

as Titoni or Roamer or Oris or Tissot ?? all have the same movement 









Vintage Watch Men's TITONI AIRMASTER 17 Jewels Hand Winding Black Dial | #1773129078


VINTAGE MENS WATCH - TITONI AIRMASTER 17 JEWELS QUALITY SWISS WATCH Vintage Hand Winding Titoni airmaster 444 Quality Swiss 17 Jewel movement New leather strap watch band 1969 JOURNEY INTO SPACE In th




www.worthpoint.com












Vintage Roamer Searock 17 jewels antimagnetic watch


RM350 | Condition: Used | A pristine and near NOS vintage Roamer searock for sale: Movement: Hand winding Calibre ST 96 Case size: 36mm Lug to lug: 42mm Lug width: 18mm Thickness: 12mm Strap: Soft black leather strap Dial: Silver sunburst dial Power reserve: Approximate 40 hours Caseback...




www.carousell.com.my


----------



## nitediver

Just arrived, another Seastar Chronograph from the 1970's.

The first one has a date and grey dial, plus what seems a plastic bezel , however it doesn't feel cheap.

The second one has a blue dial and aluminium bezel , and no date.










































Sorry the pictures are not fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniopmfs

I've just got this Seastar Quartz, I know nothing about. Cheap, simple and classic.


----------



## willbur

WeirdGuy said:


> Seller was able to open it up and send me a pic of the movement. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15539285
> 
> View attachment 15539286


Fully agree with Ellvis it's one of the 2 kind of fake Tissot available on the market.
You can see them coming by wave time to time, last time they were sold by pack of 3...


----------



## Big Vern

Vintage look, but new.


----------



## JJJwatch

Hey, does anyone know what type of material were the vintage tissot dials made of ? From 40s to 50s. Thanks


----------



## RedVee

1972 Tissot Seastar. Could anyone give me advise on getting a gold metal bracelet to suit?


----------



## Flopi81

Hi vintage Tissot enthusiasts. I have this Navigator with a 784 automatic movement dated from 1965 as per serial found on the movement.
The watch is in pristine condition and I have a question : what's the depth rating of this watch?























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Vintage 1965 Seastar cal.781-1 manual wind...


----------



## MDT IT

Seastar year 2000 Vs Book year 1587...


----------



## DallasCRX

Just acquired this vintage Seastar off eBay. I think it dates late 70's to early 80's. My first manual wind watch and only Tissot. Needs a better strap, thinking of going cork.


----------



## RedVee




----------



## atmfrank

I might get resentments here. Here is my late father's Seastar from 1969. He had it replaced and it was collecting dust in a drawer. As usual for the Seastar, the aluminum bezel was all chewed up and was missing the timer reset push button. I brought to a reputable watchmaker for repair. He was not happy about my ask to polish the bezel clean. But I insisted, then I realized later that I had destroyed some of the original characteristic. In hindsight, perhaps not the best idea.


----------



## willbur

You can try to paint it in dark grey or black to increase contrast or spending many hours on ebay to find a replacement one.


----------



## atmfrank

willbur said:


> You can try to paint it in dark grey or black to increase contrast or spending many hours on ebay to find a replacement one.


I have tried for hours/days on/off Ebay to find a replacement bezel. I believe the best option is to have one milled by a pro. But even then to get the original Tachymetre scale back on is probably futile. In the meantime, it's still a quite enjoyable watch....


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*TISSOT



























































TISSOT NAVIGATOR Chronograph 
Military Dial 
EPSA Case Ref.# 817*


----------



## Rick Haerter

mcdavid said:


> Just followed up the thread about nice pic for Tissot, but this time is wholly dedicated to the Vintage ones.
> 
> Here is my ex-Seastar, no longer with me anymore but still keep the pics of it. It's probably from the 1960s and around 35mm excluding the crown. Very classical but elegant for wearing with a suit.


----------



## Rick Haerter




----------



## willbur




----------



## MDT IT

The last hero diver of Tissot.


----------



## ETA2824-2

This LE Tissot PR 100 Chrono was a gift of my wife in 1994 for my birthday. The engine is an ETA 252.272 which can easily compete against today's quartz movements. Accuracy is still the same as new: +1.5 s/m and DST-changes or calendar adjustments can be done without stopping the watch.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## david916

My 1956 vintage Tissot (serial no. 3664164) with a Tissot 27B-21 (16 jewels) movement. This particular watch came with the original box and a certificate of sale (sold by Cornell & Sons, Maidstone, Kent, England). Manufactured in 1956 and sold in 1957, the serial number dates the watch to 1956 and the certificate is dated 18-2-57, it's always nice to have good provenance too!


----------



## Rick Haerter

david916 said:


> View attachment 16070354
> 
> My 1956 vintage Tissot (serial no. 3664164) with a Tissot 27B-21 (16 jewels) movement. This particular watch came with the original box and a certificate of sale (sold by Cornell & Sons, Maidstone, Kent, England). Manufactured in 1956 and sold in 1957, the serial number dates the watch to 1956 and the certificate is dated 18-2-57, it's always nice to have good provenance too!


Love that script!


----------



## Flopi81

This is the Tissot Navigator 44646 from 1965.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jopo1

Back to 1950


----------



## ETA2824-2

Serviced and restored by a very experienced lady-watchmaker.
The 30 mm Tissot Visodate Sea Star Seven with a Tissot 784-2 with 18'000 bhp from the 60s.
Now it belongs to my wife.


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

jopo1 said:


> Back to 1950
> View attachment 16155279
> View attachment 16155280


Does this one have a cal 27?


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

So this is my offering. I picked up this 1971 tissot PR516 on eBay for $120 Australian.

the case had a lot of “patina” and there was an engraving on the caseback. Crystal was scratched but all went well. This is the after photos on it.


























mans it has the cal 784-2 which I think is the same as the cal 1481 omega.


----------



## jopo1

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Does this one have a cal 27?


Yes, this one have a cal. 27.


----------



## au84

I would love any info about my late grandfather's watch and hope you like it


----------



## Stefan042

au84 said:


> View attachment 16233366
> 
> I would love any info about my late grandfather's watch and hope you like it


What does the other side look like? I don't have info on it, but it looks like an interesting design.
Also, if you can get a photo of the movement, that might help someone identify it.

If it helps, that logo was apparently used from 1978 to 1998
See Tissot logo and symbol, meaning, history, PNG


----------



## ETA2824-2

A Tissot Seastar from 1976


----------



## Smwtb

My Tissot Visodate with ss case


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

1965 Tissot Seastar


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot Visodate Seastar Seven. Fully serviced last October. The movement is a Tissot 784-2
with 18'000 bph. The watch dates back to 1967-72.


----------



## yrichard

Hello
i just joint the forum today 
here is my Tissot with Lemania 1281
about years 1975?


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Tissot Stylist two-hander for Throwback Thursday!


----------



## TedG954




----------



## singularityseven

I stumbled upon this Tissot reference a few years ago, and tracked one down purely on a whim. I bought it on eBay, mostly because I thought it looked cool and looked like a fun way to experience an integrated bracelet sports watch design from around the time when they were introduced. Fast forward a year or so ago when Tissot decided to bring back this line with their PRX watches. The PRX seems to be a huge success for Tissot, which isn’t really a surprise, and it’s nice to see them move towards the older proportions too. I’m not sure if this is a redial or if it was relumed, but there’s even about 10 seconds worth of lume on this thing, which is quite amusing.


----------



## southwest timers

Most unusual dial on this Tissot. Has the 28.5R-21 movement. I wore it for while but my Omega caliber 267 windup has my eye this week.


----------



## RedVee

Finally found a gold bracelet for my 72 Seastar.


----------



## michellekdevlin

v8chrono said:


> *Tissot* Seastar auto from 1972 using the Omega derived 2481 movement
> 
> View attachment 7984218


I have one for sale. If you're interested, my email address is [email protected]. 

It is original and inherited. 

Thank you. Michelle


----------



## trameline




----------



## Timelybehaviour05

So I have been busy since buying the PR 516.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## harvey505

I just bought this old Tissot for pennies 
It is in pretty rough shape. I estimate that the year of manufacture is somewhere around 1964. Is that right?
And that is pretty much all, can somebody tell me more about this watch?

View attachment 16782812

View attachment 16782811


View attachment 16782810


----------



## westmouth




----------



## ajg1960

Here’s one:


----------



## jl1009




----------



## KaiseRRuby

Hi guys, 

I have a vintage Tissot Seastar Diver but the dial is a bit messed up. Do you know where to find another one? I'm searching the web for a couple of months now but nothing to find..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.


----------

